# Secret Santa 2014 Reveals



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2014)

So what did Santa bring you?


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 15, 2014)

Yay, so happy for the first (mini) reveal!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Kyuu said:


> "Holographic polishes are the best because it's like wearing Pokemon cards on your nails".


Also, I love that! :lol:


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2014)

Wonderful!

I'm so happy it's begun!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2014)

Ahh, hand creams are one of my weaknesses! Such a cute and thoughtful "hello" gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Nov 15, 2014)

Oooh! That's so tantalizing! Kyuu's santa is hiding in place sight...somewhere around here... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oooh! That's so tantalizing! Kyuu's santa is hiding in place sight...somewhere around here... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is that a hint...? ALWAYS THE PERSON YOU LEAST EXPECT?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I very much doubt I will have luck finding out who it is--I'm so bad at those kinds of games!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 15, 2014)

Yay! How fun!! It's a great way to start the reveals, just a little teaser to get us all amped up. @ I would probably be going crazy wondering who the sender/Santa is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Is that a hint...? ALWAYS THE PERSON YOU LEAST EXPECT?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I very much doubt I will have luck finding out who it is--I'm so bad at those kinds of games!


I actually know who it is so I'm over here like   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 15, 2014)

OMWord you guys this is SOOOOOOO awesome!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE this and this is the first time I have ever done anything like this...I'm not even a swapper!  HAHAHA!  I'm not even done reading last year's reveal threads! LOL!!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Is that a hint...? ALWAYS THE PERSON YOU LEAST EXPECT?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I very much doubt I will have luck finding out who it is--I'm so bad at those kinds of games!


*twirls mustache* Haha! All right. Where is the Santa? The battle of wits has begun! It ends when you decide and we both open presents, and find out who is right... and who is dead (er...or something like that). 

But it's so simple. All you have to do is divine from what you know of me: am I the sort of woman who would comment on her own santee or not? Now, a clever Santa would distance herself from the gift, because they would know that only a great fool would gobble up hints. You are not a great fool, so you can clearly deduce I am not your Santa. But I must have known you were not a great fool - I would have counted on it! So you can clearly not assume I am not your Santa.

*paraphrases The Princess Bride for another twelve pages*



yousoldtheworld said:


> I actually know who it is so I'm over here like   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*whispers* Tell me your secrets! haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 15, 2014)

OMG can't delive it's reveal time already..  That's an awesome beginning to this thread.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2014)

Dashery said:


> *whispers* Tell me your secrets! haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


NEVER!!! :lol:


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

Howww cute! Love that card and the gift - your Santa is bringing their A game, @!

Also, @@Dashery your Princess Bride quote/virtual impression made my night! Thank you for that! :lol:


----------



## LadyK (Nov 15, 2014)

That poem is so cute!  What a sweet way to start things off.


----------



## Dashery (Nov 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Also, @@Dashery your Princess Bride quote/virtual impression made my night! Thank you for that! :lol:


*tips hat* That's what I'm here for, ma'am!  :lol:


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG, it's my first SS ever and I'm so excited by the first reveal! Such a super nice way to start all the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2014)

I cant believe the gifts are already starting! Great start to Secret Santa 2014, so nice and thoughtful.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

Admin note:  Since reveals have started, I have added directions on how to post photos and insert spoilers in the Information Desk thread! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134942-secret-santa-and-midsummer-nights-dream-information-desk/

(I've also put a link to it in my signature, too.)


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Admin note:  Since reveals have started, I have added directions on how to post photos and insert spoilers in the Information Desk thread!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134942-secret-santa-and-midsummer-nights-dream-information-desk/
> 
> (I've also put a link to it in my signature, too.)


Psst FYI I think your signature links to this thread (the reveals thread) not the information desk thread!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Psst FYI I think your signature links to this thread (the reveals thread) not the information desk thread!


Oh, *so weird*, there's something super funky going on.  It actually links to wherever you are.  If you're in the indie rabbit hole, that's where it links.  Birchbox swaps thread?  There it goes.  I'm in the place where you edit your signature, and it goes there, and that's not even a thread!  I just tried re-editing it.  Fingers crossed that this works!

ETA:  It looks like that fixed it.  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 16, 2014)

PERFECT FIRST TEASER PRESENT.  :santa:  Makes me feel all jolly and festive inside, especially since the Santa is still secret. The gift giver lurks among us! Anyway, so happy that we here on MUT get to stretch the holiday festivities from now until Christmas!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 16, 2014)

jocedun said:


> PERFECT FIRST TEASER PRESENT. :santa: Makes me feel all jolly and festive inside, especially since the Santa is still secret. The gift giver lurks among us! Anyway, so happy that we here on MUT get to stretch the holiday festivities from now until Christmas!


Agreed! Sneaky Santas are the best. I loved all the ninja Santas last year.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 16, 2014)

The first (mini) reveal, how exciting!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 18, 2014)

@@Dashery your Princess Bride quote was amazing! I love that the reveals have begun. There are so many fun Santas in this group.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2014)

AHHH that is so stinkin' cute!

@'s Santa, you are knocking it out of the park!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 19, 2014)

I love it!  I can't wait to see who this Santa is!  She's so creative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoy all your goodies @


----------



## LadyK (Nov 19, 2014)

What an awesome gift!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 19, 2014)

Are those reindeer part of the card or are they reindeer stickers? Because if they are reindeer stickers, I need those in my life.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 20, 2014)

> Are those reindeer part of the card or are they reindeer stickers? Because if they are reindeer stickers, I need those in my life.


Oh my word you guys this is flippin awesome!  I love all the pics...it feels like you're right there opening them too!  Thanks for sharing @! 

I was not at my computer all night -so I'm super happy I decided to hop online real quick before I hit the sack, so I could see this! What a perfect way to end my night!  AWESOME!!  I love this so much, all the crazies are at the mall, and we can sit home and hang out with with each other and open presents together.  Yeah!! Thanks again for sharing your goodies @!

Forgot to say With all this talk of glitter tape and stuff, I went to the Dollar Tree after work and they had that holographic tape everyone was talkjng about and also glitter glue, but not glitter tape.  :unsure2:    They also had the same reindeer stickers on a sheet with other stickers - silver presents, red bows, green trees and the gold reindeer.  I picked up two sheets!  SO CUTE!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 20, 2014)

Woo hooo!!! Fresh! Love that stuff. I just realized that it's not even THANKSGIVING and we are two pages into the reveals. I have a feeling this year is going to be the best yet!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice job @ 's Santa!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 20, 2014)

OMG that's so amazingly cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2014)

Kyuu said:


>


Great gift!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

@ you are extremely lucky!! I am so excited to see what's next and who is the mystery Santa. Enjoy your gifts.


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 25, 2014)

Yesterday was a great mail day! My guy checked the mail while I was at work &amp; reported that there were "a couple of things that look fun in there".

I immediately go into high alert because the only thing I'm expecting is the last package for my Santee (Yaay! It came! So excite) so I make him describe them. As soon as he mentions the postmark on the second thing, I *know*.

I get home &amp; pretend that I'm not looking at that tantalizing THING WITH MY NAME ON IT on the table while giving him a kiss &amp; he laughs &amp; tells me I should just open it already so I do.

Are you ready?



Spoiler



Inside is this awesome card





That says




And has these inside




It takes me awhile but I figure out what to do with them




And what not to do




But eventually I get it to work




I learned a bunch of things (wait longer for the base to dry, use more contrasting colors, leave yourself a tab to pull it off etc etc) but now I have a new skill. Thanks Secret Santa!

P.S I am onto your little reindeer games Santa. (I think). And that is all I am saying about that since I might be wrong in my sneakiness assessment of you.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm loving the reveals on this thread so far and we haven't gotten to the actual gifting yet! So excited!!!!

This is a good tutorial that's helped me with nail vinyls - http://nailvinyls.com/faq/

@@Cultfigure What colors did you use in that mani?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2014)

loving all of it @ !!!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 25, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm loving the reveals on this thread so far and we haven't gotten to the actual gifting yet! So excited!!!!
> 
> This is a good tutorial that's helped me with nail vinyls - http://nailvinyls.com/faq/
> 
> @@Cultfigure What colors did you use in that mani?


Oh shoot, I meant to say that I used Butter London British Racing Green and Zoya Neve. (Guess I was too excited?)

Thanks for the link @@DragonChick, nail art is a whole new frontier for me so it's great to have some resources that are vouched for. Maybe I'll try galaxy nails next!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 25, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Oh shoot, I meant to say that I used Butter London British Racing Green and Zoya Neve.
> 
> (Guess I was too excited?)
> 
> Thanks for the link @@DragonChick, nail art is a whole new frontier for me so it's great to have some resources that are vouched for. Maybe I'll try galaxy nails next!


I hear ya. I've just started to feel confident enough to learn how to use stamping plates.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 25, 2014)

Very cool!  I've always wanted to try some nail art.


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 26, 2014)

And then today, I came home to this!



Spoiler



So beautifully wrapped!





Here's the super adorable Snoopy &amp; Woodstock




More pretty wrapping




The unveiling!




And inside was




(Which I was super excited about because It's hard to get here &amp; I hear it's really good &amp; now I get to try it

But then 
Yuna too?!

Yet More Zoya!(sensing a theme now)
Helllooo there, sumptuous Hunter

And finally
ooo Dovima too?!

All together now!


so much pretty!

I love this! All of this!! I have such a hard time paying full price for Zoyas which are way more expensive here even online plus I can't see them in person &amp; have to rely on swatches. I also can't ever take advantage of Zoyas great sales because they don't ship here (sniff) so this was the most absolutely perfect gift ever.


Thank you so much @@ivfmommy, this was such a thoughtful &amp; amazing gift


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Yesterday was a great mail day! My guy checked the mail while I was at work &amp; reported that there were "a couple of things that look fun in there".
> 
> I immediately go into high alert because the only thing I'm expecting is the last package for my Santee (Yaay! It came! So excite) so I make him describe them. As soon as he mentions the postmark on the second thing, I *know*.
> 
> ...


Loving all the gifts so far.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> And then today, I came home to this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 26, 2014)

That Hunter color is sooo pretty!  What a great gift!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

Ahhh I love Zoya! &lt;3 Such a good gift!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 26, 2014)

Yay for the first gifts!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

I love it! Such a beautiful and considerate gift! Yippee! I can't wait to see more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh those dark greens!!  I think I need to find me some... :drive:  SO PRETTY!!!  GREAT GIFTS!!!   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> COMING SOON ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPEN IT!!!!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 29, 2014)

Kyuu, you are a straight up tease! I can't wait to see what in the rest of the boxes.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 29, 2014)

This is like a season finale that ends with:  "TO BE CONTINUED...."


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

THAT IS THE CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN. Kyuu, I am glad you have such a great Santa. I'm all happy and almost teary from the cuteness!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 30, 2014)

@ Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to post pics of all the pages! That was so sweet and adorable of your Santa!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 30, 2014)

This. Is. Adorable!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2014)

That is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!  :wub:


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so loving all the reveals! this totally makes my day seeing all of you open your gifts especially after spending 6 hrs straight on papers and studying &gt;_&lt;  Still working on the packing phase right now but got both shopping done for both my SS girls a while ago. You all are so creative! I just love it. Can't wait to send mine out.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2014)

YAY for reveals!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 30, 2014)

Aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 1. I love that it came in a mailbox. That was seriously cute. 2. Eek, so exited to see what else is in store!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow!! I think Kyuu's Santa must work for Hallmark!! The creativity that her Santa has is phenomenal!! I look forward to Kyuu getting more gifts!!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2014)

That is so sweet, your secret santa is so creative!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2014)

Dear @ 'a Santa -

How are you coming up with awesome rhymes like that? Were you a rapper in another life because this flow doesn't quit!!

And seriously. A tiny book in a tiny mailbox.

Someone just kill me. I'm dying of SQUEEE!!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 30, 2014)

That was beautiful. ｡：ﾟ(｡ﾉω＼｡)ﾟ･｡


----------



## Kelli (Nov 30, 2014)

That is SO cool! Kyuu's Santa has us all on the edges of our seats! Can't wait to see who the clever Santa is!


----------



## ivfmommy (Nov 30, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> And then today, I came home to this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!! I am glad it arrived in one piece and that you love it! I was trying to find the colors you had on your wishlist but they werent available so I went for the next best thing!! There may be one more thing coming if the company I tried to buy it from didnt screw up...(I am still waiting for their customer service center to understand the problem)


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 30, 2014)

Tiny notebook in a tiny mailbox, I can barely contain myself!! @ 's Santa is rocking it!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 30, 2014)

I think Kyuu's Santa is a real, true life elf...


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 30, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> Yay!! I am glad it arrived in one piece and that you love it! I was trying to find the colors you had on your wishlist but they werent available so I went for the next best thing!! There may be one more thing coming if the company I tried to buy it from didnt screw up...(I am still waiting for their customer service center to understand the problem)


Ooo, how exciting. I love getting surprise packages!

(Don't we all?)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 30, 2014)

Kyuu's Santa has set the bar to new heights! Next year I must get more creative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 30, 2014)

I cannot wait to see who Kyuu's Santa is! So much fun!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 30, 2014)

That book is adorable!  Loving all your gifts so far Kyuu!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 1, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I think Kyuu's Santa is a real, true life elf...


I completely agree!! SO creative and thoughtful.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm seriously dying to find out who Kyuu's Santa is. So cute!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 1, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm sorry for being such a tease. I've been stupidly busy with unimportant stuff, because, clearly what could be more important than opening up these amazing presents. &gt;.&lt; I'm technically supposed to be at work right now, but what's the point of working from home if you can't take a 5-10 minute break to open up a present! 8D I didn't edit these this time so I hope the lighting is okay--



Currently my husband and I are self employed but a few years ago my husband worked at a company that said he could come in some days and work from home on others. He had scheduled days he was supposed to come in. A month later they just said he should work from home exclusively. He got so much more done from home than at the office with people walking by his desk and other distractions. He actually worked less hours and got more done from home and this was with taking a couple of breaks during work time.

Edited to add my point. So they probably get more out of you working from home anyways.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 1, 2014)

Is anyone else starting to think that Kyuu's Santa is the *real* Santa?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2014)

Each gift just gets better and better!


----------



## ivfmommy (Dec 1, 2014)

Honestly I have never gotten a thank you gift for sending a gift! These colors are beautiful! @@Cultfigure thank you so much!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 1, 2014)

Kyuu said:


>


I have to say, this is the CUTEST most creative, coolest thing I have ever seen. Kyuu's Secret Santa is amazing...just AMAZING! (Let me be clear, everyone is amazing, but I hardly have an ounce of creativity in me, so I'm just jealous of this talent!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, I failed at unwrapping last night (and I was severely punished for it by not sleeping well... also, cold, soggy hair. Funny note: I just bought myself my first hairdryer, ever. What kind of girl am I?! I own 200+ bottles of polish but no blow dryer.  :huh: ). No reveal right now because I'm at office-work instead of home-work ): But I want to do some replies!



Kristine Walker said:


> Kyuu's Santa has set the bar to new heights! Next year I must get more creative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I knowwww I'm staring at my presents right now and just like -- *profusely sweating* because it's not nearly as amazing as my Santa's. &gt;.&lt;



wadedl said:


> Currently my husband and I are self employed but a few years ago my husband worked at a company that said he could come in some days and work from home on others. He had scheduled days he was supposed to come in. A month later they just said he should work from home exclusively. He got so much more done from home than at the office with people walking by his desk and other distractions. He actually worked less hours and got more done from home and this was with taking a couple of breaks during work time.
> 
> Edited to add my point. So they probably get more out of you working from home anyways.


Haha, I'm not super chatty, but it does help not to get pulled around to doing other things. But there are some things you can only do when you're with your coworkers (like, uh, stuff that just comes up). And plus, I like people so I don't mind going into work.



curlytails said:


> Is anyone else starting to think that Kyuu's Santa is the *real* Santa?


_DEFINITELY._

SANTA please let me know who you are / what your address is at the end and at least let me send you a Christmas card ;A; it's the least I can do


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 2, 2014)

Coming to a mailbox near you! I participated in both Secret Santa's   :santa:   Can't wait for my ladies to get their hands on the boxes :luv:


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 2, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> Coming to a mailbox near you! I participated in both Secret Santa's   :santa:   Can't wait for my ladies to get their hands on the boxes :luv:


Having had @@Sakura83 as a Santa last year, I'm still in awe of her wrapping skills. Her current Santees won't be disappointed!


----------



## ivfmommy (Dec 2, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> Coming to a mailbox near you! I participated in both Secret Santa's   :santa:   Can't wait for my ladies to get their hands on the boxes :luv:


those are beautiful!! Jealous of who ever her santee is, even if its me!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2014)

My gift is here!!

Thank you SO much @@angienharry this is seriously the PERFECT gift for me!!! You are amazing and I am so grateful to have such a magical Santa 








Wrapped like giant candy!!




AWESOME gift. Love the fuzzy socks - put them on immediately! I'm a huge sucker for cocoa so this mug and mix will go to great use. She sent a great assortment of tea and an infuser. Also, my HG Eyeko eyeliner - which I JUST ran out of. bee kind lotion which I've basically been obsessing over since I got it in a birchbox. Most needed bamboo utensils - a bunch of mine got warped over thanksgiving. And finally, indie eyeshadow and dry shampoo! The eyeshadow is from Beauty Bar Baby and it's super pretty shimmery neutrals - excellent choice  PLUS THEY HAVE PINUPS ON THEM!




Thank you thank you @@angienharry !!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay! What a great gift @!! Those pinup shadows look awesome! I haven't even heard of that brand, but will have to look for them now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And lots of fun kitchen-y goodness!

I love reveals &lt;333


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 2, 2014)

That wrapping is so pretty @@Sakura83!

Great job on the gifts @@angienharry!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

Yessss so cute! Those utensils and that mug! So adorable! And I've been seeing a lot about Beauty Bar Baby and those are so adorable. Great gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay for reveals and pretty wrapping!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2014)

JESS!!! WHAT A GREAT PRESENT!  everything is so beautifully wrapped and comfy. Gotta step up my wrapping game. Between seeing everyone else's wrapping and my Santa's, I want to tear off everything I wrapped and start over LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

Ahh, everyone really does have the prettiest wrapping paper (and skills!) and I hope my Santa doesn't mind that the paper I got is so bright and obnoxious instead of christmassy!

And if my santa is reading this, don't stress too much about wrapping! I promise I'm not at all fussy and I'm just going to be overjoyed and excited and not wishing for more elaborate packaging or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2014)

What great gifts!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm getting so intimidated by the Mad Wrapping Skillz that I'm *seriously* considering just giving up and getting dice bags from a game shop.  I think some of them are pretty good-sized and could hold quite a bit of *stuff*.  There's *no way* I'll be able to come close to any of these packages!


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My gift is here!!
> 
> Thank you SO much @@angienharry this is seriously the PERFECT gift for me!!! You are amazing and I am so grateful to have such a magical Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


That mug is super cute...you know, along with everything else!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahh, everyone really does have the prettiest wrapping paper (and skills!) and I hope my Santa doesn't mind that the paper I got is so bright and obnoxious instead of christmassy!
> 
> And if my santa is reading this, don't stress too much about wrapping! I promise I'm not at all fussy and I'm just going to be overjoyed and excited and not wishing for more elaborate packaging or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine's also SUPER bright and loud! That's just what I prefer, so hopefully my Santee doesn't mind!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My gift is here!!


I love your gift!! Very practical AND fun. Also, those pinup eye shadows are hot!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 3, 2014)

Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My gift is here!!
> 
> Thank you SO much @@angienharry this is seriously the PERFECT gift for me!!! You are amazing and I am so grateful to have such a magical Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


So glad you liked everything. Sorry I've been offline a few days. You were so fun to shop for!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh how I love reveals! I'm inwardly cringing that my gifts to my lady aren't prettily wrapped.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> Honestly I have never gotten a thank you gift for sending a gift! These colors are beautiful! @@Cultfigure thank you so much!


Thats such a nice surprise!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 4, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Oh how I love reveals! I'm inwardly cringing that my gifts to my lady aren't prettily wrapped.


I'm also inwardly criging because my wrapping paper is leftover from last year!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> Coming to a mailbox near you! I participated in both Secret Santa's   :santa:   Can't wait for my ladies to get their hands on the boxes :luv:


Some lucky ladies will be very happy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My gift is here!!
> 
> Thank you SO much @@angienharry this is seriously the PERFECT gift for me!!! You are amazing and I am so grateful to have such a magical Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> --Speaking of beautiful wrapping, where do you get all your wrapping paper, Santa??! In my household, it's amazing if we have like two different wrapping papers a year &gt;.&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can your santa come over and wrap all my gifts? that is some great wrapping and gifts too.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 4, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I'm also inwardly criging because my wrapping paper is leftover from last year!


All of mine is too, but I don't think people are going to judge by the age of the paper, lol.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 4, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I'm also inwardly criging because my wrapping paper is leftover from last year!


Stop that! I have wrapping paper that's at least 8 years old now. (I had it before the last time I moved... over 8 years ago) Besides, I'll buy wrapping paper after Christmas when it's at the "please, we'll pay you to get rid of it so we don't have to store it until next year" phase. And I'll also buy wrapping paper if it looks pretty darned nifty and hang onto it for a couple years until its used up. It can't really go out of style, that's why they make those wrapping paper storage containers, to encourage you to buy paper at discount and save it!

I've also bought paper that's marketed towards one holiday and use it on another. Like that all fancy holographic paper sold at Christmas? Works as year round paper, or a red paper with offtone red scallop designs? That works for Valentines Day.

I guess what I'm saying is... don't feel bad because you have leftover paper, embrace the potential possibilities to use it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 4, 2014)

Uh, I always take the day after Christmas off of work so that I can buy discount wrapping paper for next year!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 4, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> All of mine is too, but I don't think people are going to judge by the age of the paper, lol.


I actually like when paper is reused haha. To me, all those wrinkles in paper just show that someone saw something of value in it. I don't know, I just really like saving paper.


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 4, 2014)

My SS package has arrived (according to Fedex tracking)! However, it's locked up in our building's management office because I got home from work too late...unfortunately, I'm going to get home late tomorrow, so I'll get it first thing on Saturday morning...womp womp...   

Just wanted to let my SS know that I received it (will post an update when it's in my hands)!  :santa:


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Kristine Walker - You don't know how happy I was when I saw a package with your name on it to me! At first I thought, 'wait - it's too early for my turn at the next Calibama box....whoa no way - she's my SS!!!"

The past few weeks have been crazy at work, and I'm just about burned out, but your insanely thoughtful and carefully composed present was exactly the warm hug that I needed, especially during the torrential down-pour of a rainy winter night. It put a huge smile on my face, and I'm smiling still, just thinking about how lucky I am to have met and made such a good friend on MUT. 

Now to the box!!!





Spoiler






HAHA! Packed to the gills! - And the wrapping is just fine  It's just easier for me to tear into! Though it took me a good 45 minutes to open everything up!





Kristine knows me so well  I loooove skincare and Tocca is one of my favorite scents - for hands too!!! and that blood orange tube smells wonderful! AND I've just finished my tube of the exact same lemon green tea hand cream - Perfect timing!




Speaking of blood orange, The Pacifica blood orange lotion was one of my favorites when I got it in a sample box, but I've held off on buying a new one - but now I don't have to - and it comes with a roller ball in the same awesome scent. 




More skincare (love paula's choice, and I'm currently using a full size of the skin perfection BHA lotion). LOVE malin &amp;goetz. And I'm excited to try the push-up liner - supposedly totally no-budge, which is exactly what I'm looking for. 




HAHA! This has been on my Birchbox favorites list for the longest time, but I never bit the bullet to get it! Illume is one of my favorite candle brands. And it smells like cedar - which is exactly what I need with this cold weather.




MORE boxes to open! 




HAHAH!!!!!!  I think they love it!!!! At least Wally does!







So I got an elfster message asking if I liked Ramen (which I do), and voila! a ramen cooker. This is the perfect example of totally not knowing that you need something. I've always just broken off the corners of square ramen blocks to fit into round bowls (yeah...insert square peg round hole joke here....) But now there are no more broken ramen blocks!!!

And that Lancome pallette is gorgeous! The highlighter and blush are great colors for my skin tone, and the bronzer will be used a base eyeshadow shade.  I'm excited!




Very interesting packaging - chicken treats with my holy grail eyeshadow primer. I'm interested to see how the eye serum works - it's next in line! And that chicken toy is awesome! I'm going to try it out once the weather dries out a bit. I can imagine it's like those doggie toys where you stuff peanutbutter into them 







And the total package - Amazing! I am so thankful and lucky to have @@Kristine Walker as my (now not so) secret santa, Calibama swap-mate, and MUT friend. You are awesome!!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt Awesome reveal!  So much amazing stuff!  Love the treats for the chickens!  @@Kristine Walker Dang girl you did good!  Now I can eliminate you from my list of potential Santas!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 5, 2014)

The chicken stuff was so cool, I didn't know they sold chicken toys, lol


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

What a great gift! Despite the fact that chickens (and all birds) scare the crap out of me, it was fun seeing one turn up in the reveal thread. I never would have thought that chicken toys existed.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2014)

Loving the reveals guys!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

The chicken toys and treats are awesome!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That reveal definitely cheered me up after some frustration with the interwebs.  You ladies are great!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 5, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt Oh I am so thrilled that you like it!!! Many hugs to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 5, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@tgooberbutt Oh I am so thrilled that you like it!!! Many hugs to you  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


PS - I forgot to mention - I wore the socks today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> red cheetah on brown/grey is a little out there for me, but they are so comfortable, and they fit perfectly - no toe wads or baggy heels. They are now a part of the regular sock rotation during boot season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 5, 2014)

Ahhh these reveals are so exciting!! Great gifts so far. This makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> @@Kristine Walker - You don't know how happy I was when I saw a package with your name on it to me! At first I thought, 'wait - it's too early for my turn at the next Calibama box....whoa no way - she's my SS!!!"
> 
> The past few weeks have been crazy at work, and I'm just about burned out, but your insanely thoughtful and carefully composed present was exactly the warm hug that I needed, especially during the torrential down-pour of a rainy winter night. It put a huge smile on my face, and I'm smiling still, just thinking about how lucky I am to have met and made such a good friend on MUT.
> 
> ...


What a great reveal! So many cool things I must say my favorites are the chicken treats and toys. Glad you had a wonderful Santa you definitely deserve it, I was glat to have you as my Santa last year and whoever gets you this year will be very lucky.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my Secret Santa gift today! I am so,so exited and can't wait to share it with y'all but I am on mobile and I have quite a few pictures. Something to tantalize you... My Santa made me something homemade! *\(^o^)/*


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I got my Secret Santa gift today! I am so,so exited and can't wait to share it with y'all but I am on mobile and I have quite a few pictures. Something to tantalize you... My Santa made me something homemade! *\(^o^)/*


Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 5, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt So happy you liked the socks! I had opened the package, but one look I knew they would never fit my 10w paddleboat feet. There is something else on the way, after I mailed out I found a present had got left out, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2014)

YOU GUYS!!!!!  Look what was waiting for me when I got home from work!!!!!



Spoiler








I am going to run (literally) to the gym and when I come home dedicate the time and attention to this gift it deserves!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

Yay! We have some reveals coming up!!!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh my gossh, okay I can finally post! I have been chomping at the bit since the mail came, but I couldn't upload the pictures - and I need the pictures, to show how amazing a gifter, a person and an artist my Santa was. And the person in question.... @@MIKAGlam! :hugs3:   Now the goodies! I think I will have to break this up because it is picture heavy.



Spoiler



When I opened my box I immediately knew that I was going to very happy with the contents - the bag is so cute and just my style!







And then when I started pulling goodies out I was totally overwhelmed...






She had written the sweetest note, that totally made me laugh because some part were so _me_ that I just sat there going, "yup, yup, I know the feeling". :lol: I have no self control so there was no way I could wait until Christmas, but I did follow the instructions on the order to open them in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






I would have been happy stopping after one because CANDY!!! There is nothing here I don't like, and I especially adore the Mickey and Minnie Jelly Bellies. So cute!






This next gift was gorgeous and so lovely - this will fit right in with my bedroom decor, in fact I already have a spot planned for it! The classic Mickey pose and the neutral colors are everything I love in home decor!






And the last one before I stop - and one of the most amazing gifts I have ever been given. A little secret: when I read that @@MIKAGlam was doing prints for her her Secret Santa was just the tiniest, slightest little bit envious. I love all art, but am horrifically untalented at it, so to be the recipient of such a beautiful, home made gift brought me to tears. I like to think that I will come with some appropriately creative and beautiful way to display them, but most likely I will hoard them and bring the out so often to gaze at in awe. Thank you so much for the time and effort, everything is perfect!







I've got to get dinner on but then I will be back with part two,,,, the cosmetics part, muahaha! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dashery (Dec 5, 2014)

Those prints are beautiful.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

What an awesome set of prints.  Great work @@MIKAGlam !


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow @@Shalott!  You brought me to tears reading about your gift! So cool!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh gosh, these gifts are all so great! I worked a total of 14 hours at both of my jobs and coming home to these reveals is just what I needed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

That is sooo cool @@MIKAGlam!

Can't wait to see the rest Shalott!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh my gossh, okay I can finally post! I have been chomping at the bit since the mail came, but I couldn't upload the pictures - and I need the pictures, to show how amazing a gifter, a person and an artist my Santa was. And the person in question.... @@MIKAGlam! :hugs3:   Now the goodies! I think I will have to break this up because it is picture heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beautiful gift, @@Shalott! I'm heading to bed now, but I can't wait to see the rest when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

All right, let's get part two going because I am so excited, ha ha! :w00t: More pictures, all under the spoiler so i don't bog your computer with giant images!



Spoiler



So the fourth gift was this *adorable* Stich (Lilo &amp; Stitch) cosmetics case, and I squealed out loud when I unwrapped it - not only is it adorable, but it is the perfect size to pack my essentials! It wasn't even until I opened it that I realized there was _more_ inside! I already felt so spoiled, I couldn't believe it!






This lip scrub and lip balm look AMAZING, and I can't wait to try them out tonight! The strawberry cream scent sounds so delectable, I may end up just eating them... wouldn't be the first time! :sdrop:






Ohemgee, Vice from Haus of Gloi is probably my HG body scent. I use it every night before bed! Not only did she pick up two of the vials for me (and these suckers last me a good long time!) she picked up another Pumpkin Butter, which I sorely need! I think I am set for the next six months or so. :smilehappyyes: The other scent is Moon Dog, and when I looked it up on Haus of Gloi's website, I was excited - it's not something I would have chosen for myself but definitely something I can see myself liking a whole lot!











Let me tell you how excited I was about this next one - I had completely forgotten I had added it to my wishlist, and a bunch of my Alchemic Muse WL stuff sold out. But Orange Blossom Tea was one of the limited scents she brought back for Black Friday, but I just couldn't pull the trigger. So when I unwrapped this, my face was basically  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :w00t:   Because I did NOT think I would get my hands on this scent!






And then this amazing collection of indie shadows that I can't wait to use! I just pulled out my Catssic Literature shades and was once again so impressed by the Hello Waffle formula. I am super excited to add these guys to my collection! She chose Franz Katfka, Portrait of Purrian Grey, Call Me Ishmeow and Golden Stars, all colors I know I will get a lot of use out of!






And then this little guy was in the bag for me, too - I am such an ornament collector, I can't even describe it, ha ha! We have a 7-foot tree and every inch of it from front to back is covered. Mickey can't wait to join them, when I've eaten all the candy, of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













So in closing I just want to say thank you, a million times thank you, @@MIKAGlam! My only artistic skills are digital but I hope this thank you card is able to say everything I suck a putting into words! ♥♥♥


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok ladies.  Back from the gym, present opened, many pictures taken.  Sorry I can't help myself!  My amazing Santa was @@LadyK



Spoiler




Opening the box!


The conents of the box laid out

Home made face scrubbies!


HK Pencils and magnetic pad


Mystery book! So excited! Love series books and mysteries!


Perfumes, one of my weaknesses! Can never have enough!


Yummy smelling tea! With cute tin!


Cute patterned box, teeming with presents!


All the pretty wrapping!


Contents of the box and wrapping unwrapped!


The whole kit and caboodle!



I cannot say Thank you enough!  I love evertyhing and am so excited to try it all!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

@@lovepink What a great gift. I have never seen that book before but it looks interesting (yes, I totally judge books by their covers). Love that Liz Earle Set! And hoorah for How bout them apples!!! And the pretty lip products! So much awesomeness. Great job @@LadyK

@@Shalott The packaging on those Royal Apothic items is cool...and so much fun indie stuff!  Haus of Gloi, I have never tried, but I see people talking about them so much on MuT, yay for getting more of your faves! Nice job @@MIKAGlam


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

A quick technical note, since it's That Time of the exchange seasons:  The forum LOVES to make uploaded photos go landscape, so you have a few options:


Take square photos (I know some cameras have that particular option now)
Take landscape photos and just go with it
Edit your photos so they're landscape
Upload your photos to something like Photobucket and insert them into your posts that way (the forum doesn't change Photobucket stuff)

Also, I believe the per-post photo limit is nine, so be prepared for multiple posts if you have a lot of photos!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

@@lovepink Ohh, Juliette has a Gun is one of my faves! What a lovely selection of gifts LadyK curated for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@lovepink Ohh, Juliette has a Gun is one of my faves! What a lovely selection of gifts LadyK curated for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know right?  It is like the perfect assortment of goodies presented in beautiful packaging!  I am super excited and want to try it all at once! hahaha


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Shalott I was out on date night so I didn't reply sooner but I am so glad you loved your gift!!! You were so much fun to shop for! I had an absolute blast.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 6, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> @@Shalott I was out on date night so I didn't reply sooner but I am so glad you loved your gift!!! You were so much fun to shop for! I had an absolute blast.


Thank you so much! I am seriously inspired for my Santee now, too, so exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you had a lovely night out!


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 6, 2014)

So excited for everyone's reveals. Such wonderful, thoughtful, amazing gifts so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see more


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2014)

Those are some amazing gifts! I love this thread it's so full of happy (and pretties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 6, 2014)

YAY! So many presents!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 6, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ok ladies. Back from the gym, present opened, many pictures taken. Sorry I can't help myself! My amazing Santa was @@LadyK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Her Royal Spyness book series. They're super fun reads. Good job, LadyK!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 6, 2014)

Loving all of the reveals so far! Everyone is so crafty!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow, amazing gifts, you lucky gals! Everything looks SO pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2014)

lovepink said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!!  Look what was waiting for me when I got home from work!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh my gossh, okay I can finally post! I have been chomping at the bit since the mail came, but I couldn't upload the pictures - and I need the pictures, to show how amazing a gifter, a person and an artist my Santa was. And the person in question.... @@MIKAGlam! :hugs3:   Now the goodies! I think I will have to break this up because it is picture heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The prints turned out great and  i love all the gifts you have opened so far.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2014)

Kyuu said:


>


Wonderful gifts, love the notebooks. I cant wait to find out who your Secret Santa is.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> All right, let's get part two going because I am so excited, ha ha! :w00t: More pictures, all under the spoiler so i don't bog your computer with giant images!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reveal!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ok ladies.  Back from the gym, present opened, many pictures taken.  Sorry I can't help myself!  My amazing Santa was @@LadyK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts, and the wrapping so beautiful!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 8, 2014)

Love all the reveals! As always, our group is doing an amazing job.  And that holographic penguin wrapping paper is so gorgeous!! I want to go and find it!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't wait Til I'm home and can see the reveals on a screen bigger than 2x2 inches!! But even on a small scale everything looks amazing!!! This exchange is so fun and I love how everyone stays involved - I am so grateful to have MUT in my life and to be a part of this little group!!!!


----------



## ivfmommy (Dec 8, 2014)

its here! Its Here!  My secret Santa gift is here!! I feel so spoiled!! Thank you Thank you!!


THE Package is in the building 



Look at all this loot


Olaf leads the procession, sending love from Florida


box 1--Eyes






box 2--Lips (oh how i love lippies)






box 3 Nails


Julep pretties!


extra extra


good things come in small packages!


ooh another extra


the caffeine gods are good!!


Extra Special Box


Thinking of You Angel

Thank you so much @@KatieKat!  I dont even think a million Thank Yous would be enough to show my gratitude!! You truly spoiled me!!

(I apologize for the sideways pics!)


----------



## angienharry (Dec 8, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> its here! Its Here! My secret Santa gift is here!! I feel so spoiled!! Thank you Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2014)

My eyes went  :glasses:  at that Lorac palette.  I love the shiny wrapping!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

I love that wrapping paper! So much awesome stuff. That Lorac palette looks wonderful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

Such nice gifts, ahhh! I wish we had like, 4 of these exchanges a year...it's my favorite time to be on MUT &lt;3


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 8, 2014)

Seeing reveals always puts me in a good mood!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 8, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> its here! Its Here! My secret Santa gift is here!! I feel so spoiled!! Thank you Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, such great gifts!What's the mini lippie beside the Laura Geller package?


----------



## ivfmommy (Dec 8, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Aww, such great gifts!
> 
> What's the mini lippie beside the Laura Geller package?


Its cynthia rowley creamy lip stain Dahlia


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 9, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> its here! Its Here!  My secret Santa gift is here!! I feel so spoiled!! Thank you Thank you!!


You're welcome! It was fun to shop for you! I hope you enjoy all your goodies!

I'm also glad the package actually made it to you - I was starting to panic when my Priority Mail 2-day package didn't update tracking for 5 days. Get it together USPS!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 9, 2014)

USPS is definitely crazy right now. They told me a package had been delivered to a "locker box" which freaked me out because I didn't even know what a locker box was. (Google eventually told me) I then went home and it was waiting for me! So much panic for no reason.


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 9, 2014)

Ekkk running out to do errands with my little girl I noticed a bright pink ipsy bag in my mailbox. Since I know it's to early for my ipsy bag to get here, my head instantly started racing thinking I forgot to mail out a trade and a lovely ladie was missing her bag. Just then I realized, it may be from my Santa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so super excited!!! Will post pics when I get home tonight. Just wanted to post this from my phone to say I received my package and am so very thankful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *totally made my day*

Edit: home now and will post my pic in a sec. Just wanted to give a little background on today and why getting my gift was so special.

I was planning on driving my mom around and run errands she needed to do. My moms mood can be a bit toxic at times. It is either really good, or quite quite bad. The last time I spoke to her, was a bad time. She said some pretty hurtful nasty things. Needless to say, I was not looking forward to today. Nonetheless, I don't want to be a bitter person who lives life angry at family so I decided to put it in the past. Before I left I left my house, I checked my mail and found my santa package. It instantly brightened up and made my day. It's incredible how a small act of kindness like getting a secret gift came at the exact moment I needed it most. From the bottom of my heart thank you, thank you Santa. I could not stop smiling and grinning from ear to ear because it was that special to me. Now on to my reveal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 9, 2014)

My lovely Santa got me :drumroll: the white, black, and red chevron bag I have been searching ages for, filled with a hoard of benefit deluxe minis. Eeeekk!!! I'm so excited. I have literally been searching for this bag since I joined MUT earlier in the year. It was one of the first things I placed on my searching for section of my trade list. There are no words to describe how loud I squealed when I opend the package and saw the chevron bag inside. My gift could have simply been the bag by itself and I would have been over the moon.

Inside was an array of my favorite Benefit products. Did I mention this somewhere? I don't remeber. But seriously, my HG mascara and pore minimizing primer. Plus the most adorable benetint. Yay!

After I received my package, my Santa Elf messaged me to let me know she had sent it to arrive on Saturday, my daughter's birthday, because she knew how special of a day for me. This gesture alone is worth it's weight in gold. When I was little my grandparents raised me for a couple of years and my grandpa meant the world to me. Having my daughter share his birthday means a lot to me and the fact that you considered this and tried to send the package to arrive on that day makes me love it even more. A thousand times thanks Santa, you are amazing!

edit:typo


----------



## angienharry (Dec 10, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> My lovely Santa got me :drumroll: the white, black, and red chevron bag I have been searching ages for, filled with a hoard of benefit deluxe minis. Eeeekk!!! I'm so excited. I have literally been searching for this bag since I joined MUT earlier in the year. It was one of the first things I placed on my searching for section of my trade list. There are no words to describe how loud I squealed when I opend the package and saw the chevron bag inside. My gift could have simply been the bag by itself and I would have been over the moon.
> 
> Inside was an array of my favorite Benefit products. Did I mention this somewhere? I don't remeber. But seriously, my HG mascara and pore minimizing primer. Plus the most adorable benetint. Yay!
> 
> ...


Love, love, love that bag!!! Awesome gifts too, I love these reveals!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> its here! Its Here!  My secret Santa gift is here!! I feel so spoiled!! Thank you Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reveal, love all the extras and that angel is beautiful.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


>


Cant wait to find out who your santa is!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> My lovely Santa got me :drumroll: the white, black, and red chevron bag I have been searching ages for, filled with a hoard of benefit deluxe minis. Eeeekk!!! I'm so excited. I have literally been searching for this bag since I joined MUT earlier in the year. It was one of the first things I placed on my searching for section of my trade list. There are no words to describe how loud I squealed when I opend the package and saw the chevron bag inside. My gift could have simply been the bag by itself and I would have been over the moon.
> 
> Inside was an array of my favorite Benefit products. Did I mention this somewhere? I don't remeber. But seriously, my HG mascara and pore minimizing primer. Plus the most adorable benetint. Yay!
> 
> ...


Thats super sweet! nice goodies.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 10, 2014)

My amazing secret santa was @@bonita22 !

I got my gift this evening and just finished opening it. It's all perfect even though she completely spoiled me. I love it all, and receiving it made my whole day. Thank you so much bonita22!

Obviously I had to take pictures.

Isn't this penguin wrapping paper adorable?

Cozy slipper socks and a cute Santa filled with chocolate. I am already wearing the socks and the Santa is going to work with me tomorrow. My desk could use a little holiday spirit.

A book to read by the fire. I am a total bookworm, so I was really excited to see this. It sounds like something I will enjoy.

Smashbox Photo Finish Eye Primer (so excited to try this), Diorshow Mascara (and this!), Hourglass lipgloss and face primer, and Benefit Sugarbomb gloss. I've never tried anything from Hourglass before. The Benefit gloss is one of my favorites ever, but I lost mine so this was a very welcome find.

Sephora mask, MUFE Aqua Eyes pencil, Anastasia brow gel, Cargo blush, Josie Maran Light Argan Oil. I have been wanting to try a Cargo blush forever. I had a bottle of Josie Maran Argan Oil last winter and it saved my skin, but it's too heavy for daytime. I am really looking forward to testing out the light version. And everything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Philosophy Loveswept lotion, two gorgeous Julep polishes, hand cream, wipes, and champagne scented bubble bath. Both polishes are perfect for the holidays. The cute hand cream will be joining the chocolate filled Santa on my desk. I already tried the lotion, and I really like it. I love wipes, and I can't wait to take a champagne bubble bath to relax away some holiday induced stress.

Julep eyeliner and eye primer, NYX Love in Paris palette, and FCS Belle Whipped Cream. I can never try enough eyeliners or primers and I love neutrals. And OMG I was so excited to find Belle Whipped Cream. I have wanted to try Belle since the Magic is Coming collection came out and I didn't think I would ever get to.

HoG Bubbling Scrub in Elevenses, Pumpkin Butter in Honeysuckle Lemon Curd, Three Treasures perfume oil, and FCS Hair Flip and Unicorn Farts Samples. I don't even know what to say. It's all seriously amazing.

Philosophy Snow Angel Shower Gel. This is the prettiest shower gel I have ever seen, and the scent matches it. I will be putting this in my shower right away. bonita22 said that it's one of her favorite parts of winter. I can see why!

bonita22 - Thank you again for putting the time, effort, and thought into this gift. I really like and appreciate everything, and once again this exchange is a bright spot in my holiday season.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2014)

Daaaaang! Good work @@bonita22!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2014)

@

What an awesome gift! And so many penguins!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 10, 2014)

@ I'm so glad you liked everything! I really enjoyed shopping for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2014)

Gorgeous reveals! This is so much fun!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh my gosh I came home to so many great reveals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how wonderful a job everyone has done with their shopping, and how happy all the giftees are - it's like I'm a crazy Christmas vampire feeding on your happiness! :spidyhead: (I know, it's Spiderman, forgive me.)

ETA: Should mention I had on outpatient procedure done today, not sure all the anesthesia has worn off... I'm a bit crazy right now, I probably shouldn't be online but my hubby had to run out so... I'm unsupervised muahaha. My typing has improve though! Very impressive!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

OOOOH such a great gift! And I envy your Elevenses Bubbling Scrub...I got a sample of the perfume oil this week and I love it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

Gosh, these reveals are all so awe-inspiring and I hope my girl isn't disappointed with my gift in comparison! You guys set a really high bar.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 11, 2014)

I love seeing everybody's presents and hope for some new reveals today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *excited*


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome gifts!


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 11, 2014)

Loving all of these!!!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2014)

Soooo much good stuff! You can tell so much thought goes into these exchanges. &lt;3


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 11, 2014)

@@bonita22 is such a great Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Gosh, these reveals are all so awe-inspiring and I hope my girl isn't disappointed with my gift in comparison! You guys set a really high bar.


I'm sitting here thinking the same thing! Haha! There is definitely at least one thing in each gift that makes me go  :blink:  -WOW- !!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 11, 2014)

Loving that gift @@bonita22 !  Every picture had something that made me go Ooh!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> HELLO FRIENDS
> 
> Two parts, because lots of pictures (as usual) and sorry about the picture quality. I both forgot how to take photos and edit them today apparently.
> 
> ...


Everything is so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> (this part is where the photos really go downhill. I just couldn't hold my camera at all today apparently)
> 
> Thank you for this excellent bag~ I always think the Tarte packaging is super pretty, and I need all the help I can with cases to organize my makeup...so much makeup....
> 
> ...


Just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> My amazing secret santa was @@bonita22 !
> 
> I got my gift this evening and just finished opening it. It's all perfect even though she completely spoiled me. I love it all, and receiving it made my whole day. Thank you so much bonita22!
> 
> ...


So glad to see you were spoiled by your Santa,  you definitely deserve it after spoiling me so much for the midsummer exchange.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Eep! Santa just let me know I lost a gift in the top lid of the Tarte case:
> 
> This is such a fun and gorgeous palette, and also great for travel~
> 
> Santa sent me another sweet message.  :wub:  But I want to keep it all to myself for just a bit longer... I'll share with y'all next time!


What a pretty palette!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 11, 2014)

OMGoodness I came home to the sweetest surprise from my secret Santa!! This gift is so wonderful I can't believe this isn't the real gift! I love it all!! I've wanted that lipstick and I'm so excited for another Cynthia rowley silver liner because I use mine so religiously that I will need another so you read my mind!! I am also excited to try your favorite texturizing spray! And yes I LOVE THAT MASCARA!! I was worried that I was gonna have to cave and buy the full size soon because my mini is on its last legs! I've never tried a bath milk before so I'm excited to try that! Also I love the foil of body butter because that brand always stands out to me as super neat but I've never actually tried it! I just love it all and this is the perfect pick me up as I go back to work tomorrow for the first time in almost a month (I'm nervous!) thank you thank you!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 11, 2014)

There are some super thoughtful Santas here!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

I KNOW, RIGHT....THIS THREAD


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I honestly get a little teary-eyed every time I see a new reveal! Everyone is so thoughtful and creative!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

I've just got my present!!! And my wonderful Santa is... @@tgooberbutt! Thanks so, so much for making this happen! 

Now - the question is: what should I do with my gift, dear Santa? Should I open it ASAP or do you want me to wait?

As we're all waiting for the answer - I'll just post the first pics of my package!

So that's the box: 


That's the next layer: 


That's how pretty it is inside! 


A card and a chocolate (this will be gone in a second!): 


The other side of the card: 


And the lovely package outside the box: 


Do I open it or not? I'm super excited, I don't think I can wait till Christmas but I'll do what my Santa wants me to!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2014)

OH my gosh how exciting!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

I vote that unless they specifically say to wait, you open it NOW NOW NOW!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I vote that unless they specifically say to wait, you open it NOW NOW NOW!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I concur! I need a little reveal excitement today. So bored at work.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2014)

Agreed! OPEN IT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm dying to know what's inside. It looks amazing


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm dying a little bit inside but I guess we should still wait for my Santa... On the other hand the card says to enjoy and post reveals... OMG, that's so hard!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

It could be *ages* before she gets on the board! If she says to post reveals, it's because she wants to come back and see the reveals already here! :nod:


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm dying a little bit inside but I guess we should still wait for my Santa... On the other hand the card says to enjoy and post reveals... OMG, that's so hard!


i'm interpreting that as "OPEN NOW AND POST PICS!!!!!!!" Can you tell I'm excited to see what's inside?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not even apart of this secret santa and I WANNA SEE WHAT'S IN THE BOX DANGIT.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

So... I opened it! And there are so many little packages inside! OMG, can't believe it. 

But I still haven't unwrapped the gifts! I'm just sitting there staring at them because they look so perfect. And everything is nicely labelled and described! I'm gonna tease you - and myself - a bit more!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 12, 2014)

OMG OPEN THEM ALL RIGHT MEOW -- I don't want to work   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 12, 2014)

so many blue packages, I love it!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

Get ready, sit comfortably... Here we go!

An adorable set of lippies - I'm so, so happy to get Too Faced Melted! And the cute little sizes. There's also Tarte, bareMinerals and NYX I asked for! 



Such a cute little Peter Thomas Roth mask! Another thing I really wanted to try! 


An eyeshadow primer and NYX pretties in perfect colors! 


Some eyeliners - look at those adorable MUFE minis!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

Now some more!

Sweet little things - I love chocolate! 


So, so many perfect face products - I love those elf and Physicians Formula blocks. 


Wet'n'Wild eyeshadows - the colors are gorgeous, I just can't wait to try them all! 


A HUGE elf palette - love, love all the colors! 


And... the final piece for a perfect finish - an UD set! OMG, thank you so much! I just love that brand and those shades...!!! I will keep staring at them all night!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

All my pretties together! 




Thank you so much @@tgooberbutt, you're the best Santa I could wish for!

Sorry for the quality of my pics, it's already dark here and I need artificial light. Sorry for slightly incoherent posts - I'm just overwhelmed and I don't even know what to say, apart from a huge THANK YOU!

You've made my first Secret Santa experience truly unforgettable and I feel I may cry a little bit... Out of joy, obviously!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> All my pretties together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great gift! So many pretties -- I hope you hae a wonderful time playing with everything. It looks amazing.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> What a great gift! So many pretties -- I hope you hae a wonderful time playing with everything. It looks amazing.


I know I will! But I want to wait until Christmas to start using them so they'll all go to a pretty paper bag now and I'll put them under my Christmas tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh, thank you @@Cultfigure !!!!!!!!!! I'm seriously crying my gift is so amazing and sweet. Give me a moment for pictures.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

IMPORTANT REMINDER! Now that we're headed into hardcore reveal season , this seemed like a good time to stress that everyone needs to be careful about photos about the outsides of boxes -- where addresses are located. Any photos that include addresses will be removed. In the event that we can't remove the photo (attachments get weird), the whole post will be removed. Thanks!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 12, 2014)

I somehow messed up on the wrapped presents pictures, so I don't have those, but trust me the wrapping was lovely - light blue wrapping paper and dark purple ribbons and fabric. The cats also got a toy each, but they have l run off with them, so I don't have a picture of those either. So, we shall start with the card!




So cute!!

Then we have the thing that really made me cry.




It's a homemade magnetic palette, and I love it sooooo much!

Next we have Hello Waffle! eyeshadows and blush that I have been seriously lemming after and a stunning polish!




To be continued...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> All my pretties together!


WOW, that's a lot of makeup. Girl, you are SET!!!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 12, 2014)

There's so much stuff I had to break up the posts!

Cultfigure seriously spoiled me with the next few things...




Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette!! Smells wonderful!




Bite Beauty Lip Pencil Set!!




Chocolate (already eaten) and nail polish pods!




Mini smashbox set! I love mini things!




And last, but certainly not least, UD lipstick in venom!!

I cannot thank you enough @@Cultfigure ! You made my week so so so much better. And I tearing up again.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 12, 2014)

@@EggyBread I'm so glad I was able to make what sounds like a bad time for you a little bit better.

The palette was my first try and it didn't come out as I wanted due to the deadline (there were supposed to be polka dots instead of kittehs) but sometimes you just have to let go of that and hope that people will appreciate that you *tried* so that fact that you got teary-eyed is making me a little teary-eyed in exchange. (Is someone cutting onions in here?)

The wrapping *did* come out so I juuussst happen to have a pic




P.S if your cats are like mine, they're probably going to be crazy for days off of the catnip in those toys. It's from my garden &amp; is super strong. I meant to attach a warning label. Sorry!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 12, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> @@EggyBread I'm so glad I was able to make what sounds like a bad time for you a little bit better.
> 
> The palette was my first try and it didn't come out as I wanted due to the deadline (there were supposed to be polka dots instead of kittehs) but sometimes you just have to let go of that and hope that people will appreciate that you *tried* so that fact that you got teary-eyed is making me a little teary-eyed in exchange. (Is someone cutting onions in here?)
> 
> ...


That wrapping is gorgeous!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 12, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> @@EggyBread I'm so glad I was able to make what sounds like a bad time for you a little bit better.
> 
> The palette was my first try and it didn't come out as I wanted due to the deadline (there were supposed to be polka dots instead of kittehs) but sometimes you just have to let go of that and hope that people will appreciate that you *tried* so that fact that you got teary-eyed is making me a little teary-eyed in exchange. (Is someone cutting onions in here?)
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you have a picture! The nip must be really strong. As soon as the box was in the door, they were all over it.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

Awesome job @@Cultfigure !


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 12, 2014)

Me, just now, to fiance, "What's that other box? I shouldn't have anything else today.

...Ahh It's my Secret Santa! LOOK IT HAS DINOSAUR STICKERS ON IT!"


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2014)

Loving the reveals! @@Cultfigure the wrapping is so awesome!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 12, 2014)

Today I received two large, crammed full boxes from @@jesemiaud !! I'm already overwhelmed, the wrapping is so beautiful, a cheery plaid with silver ribbons and large bells on each package!

  The cats are going to flip over their new Christmas bells for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel so  special because my Secret Santa set me up with a 12 Days of Christmas. It is so perfect, the timing is spot on, my last gift will be opened on Christmas Eve!!

  Gift 1 = A nice Sephora tote bag containing three different brands of dry shampoo!! I'm always on the lookout for sturdy totes (I buy them at yard sales) that I can use for groceries, this one is a perfect produce bag!

             Due to Momma being bedridden and my own mobility problems at times, dry shampoo is a must-have in our house. I am tickled pink to have a new stash now.

        Is it tomorrow yet? Can't wait for gift 2 !!!  Thank you @@jesemiaud


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you @@msambrosia!

I was planning to wait until Christmas actual, but once the box was here in front of me I couldn't let it just sit there. I feel like I should have recorded an unboxing, this was so awesome! Every single thing that I opened I was like, "!!!!! And this TOO? It's just what I always wanted! And there's still more! OMG it's perfect! How did she even know?!" So, so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to run off to work, but I'll post photos as soon as I can.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Today I received two large, crammed full boxes from @@jesemiaud !! I'm already overwhelmed, the wrapping is so beautiful, a cheery plaid with silver ribbons and large bells on each package!
> 
> The cats are going to flip over their new Christmas bells for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel so special because my Secret Santa set me up with a 12 Days of Christmas. It is so perfect, the timing is spot on, my last gift will be opened on Christmas Eve!!
> 
> ...


I'm so happy that you got it ok! Have fun with the 12 days of Christmas!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 12, 2014)

I love the reveals! Everyone's choices are so lovely, and the happiness makes me teary-eyed, LOL!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> OMGoodness I came home to the sweetest surprise from my secret Santa!! This gift is so wonderful I can't believe this isn't the real gift! I love it all!! I've wanted that lipstick and I'm so excited for another Cynthia rowley silver liner because I use mine so religiously that I will need another so you read my mind!! I am also excited to try your favorite texturizing spray! And yes I LOVE THAT MASCARA!! I was worried that I was gonna have to cave and buy the full size soon because my mini is on its last legs! I've never tried a bath milk before so I'm excited to try that! Also I love the foil of body butter because that brand always stands out to me as super neat but I've never actually tried it! I just love it all and this is the perfect pick me up as I go back to work tomorrow for the first time in almost a month (I'm nervous!) thank you thank you!


What an amazing surprise! Hope your first day back at work was great.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

There are going to be so many reveals now!!!  I love reveal season.  :wub:


----------



## BSquared (Dec 12, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you @@Cultfigure !!!!!!!!!! I'm seriously crying my gift is so amazing and sweet. Give me a moment for pictures.


She is the bestest of Santas!! She had me for nails and was FANTASTIC!! Yayyyyyy!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've just got my present!!! And my wonderful Santa is... @@tgooberbutt! Thanks so, so much for making this happen!
> 
> Now - the question is: what should I do with my gift, dear Santa? Should I open it ASAP or do you want me to wait?
> 
> ...


Yay! Cant wait to see what you got.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Get ready, sit comfortably... Here we go!
> 
> An adorable set of lippies - I'm so, so happy to get Too Faced Melted! And the cute little sizes. There's also Tarte, bareMinerals and NYX I asked for!
> 
> ...


Nice gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Now some more!
> 
> Sweet little things - I love chocolate!
> 
> ...


I love the comfort zone palette its a must have and wow you got that  UD palette!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 12, 2014)

bsquared said:


> She is the bestest of Santas!! She had me for nails and was FANTASTIC!! Yayyyyyy!!!


It's because I like stalking. Wait, that came out wrong...

Seriously though, you guys gave me plenty to work with so if there's any credit to be given, it's to yourselves for making it so easy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> All my pretties together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great reveal! So glad you got at @tgooberbutt as your first secret santa she was mine too.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> It's because I like stalking.
> 
> Wait, that came out wrong...
> 
> Seriously though, you guys gave me plenty to work with so if there's any credit to be given, it's to yourselves for making it so easy!


@@Cultfigure sees you when you're sleeping, she knows when you're awake, she knows if you've been bad or good...

Well, obviously you've all been good because she sent you the best presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I somehow messed up on the wrapped presents pictures, so I don't have those, but trust me the wrapping was lovely - light blue wrapping paper and dark purple ribbons and fabric. The cats also got a toy each, but they have l run off with them, so I don't have a picture of those either. So, we shall start with the card!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The homemade magnetic palette is so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> There's so much stuff I had to break up the posts!
> 
> Cultfigure seriously spoiled me with the next few things...
> 
> ...


Awesome reveal! you will love the UD lipstick it was my go to all last fall and winter.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> @@EggyBread I'm so glad I was able to make what sounds like a bad time for you a little bit better.
> 
> The palette was my first try and it didn't come out as I wanted due to the deadline (there were supposed to be polka dots instead of kittehs) but sometimes you just have to let go of that and hope that people will appreciate that you *tried* so that fact that you got teary-eyed is making me a little teary-eyed in exchange. (Is someone cutting onions in here?)
> 
> ...


Great job with the wrapping!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Today I received two large, crammed full boxes from @@jesemiaud !! I'm already overwhelmed, the wrapping is so beautiful, a cheery plaid with silver ribbons and large bells on each package!
> 
> The cats are going to flip over their new Christmas bells for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel so  special because my Secret Santa set me up with a 12 Days of Christmas. It is so perfect, the timing is spot on, my last gift will be opened on Christmas Eve!!
> 
> ...


Nice gifts, cant wait to read about your other gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> There are going to be so many reveals now!!!  I love reveal season.  :wub:


Its my favorite time on MuT!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

This will be picture heavy, so I'll post under a spoiler. @@ashleylind was my secret santa and she was amazing!





Spoiler






Tea and Christmas music to get the ball rolling.




All lined up in order from 1 to 15. Ashley did such a beatiful job wrapping...gorgeous houndstooth paper with green ribbon with descriptive tags.




#1 - Some yummies while you enjoy your presents - Yum! Chuao sampler. This was on my wishlist, lol. I love Chuao, so I'm thrilled to get this. I did enjoy some with my tea while I opened presents.

#2 - Because all drinks should be holiday festive - so cute! We will use these on Christmas Eve!

#3 - Bottles need decorations too!




#4 - I know you love your lippies. Enjoy some from South Korea. Oooh...how cool! I've never had anything from South Korea (little did I know what amazing treats were in store for me!) Hope Girl Tinted Lip Balm in Hot Cherry and Vivito Painting Sweet Lip Balm (I tried a little of this and OMG...yummy and feels so nice!)

#5 - Cleansing Oil is a fabulous South Korean way to remove makeup and give your skin a little moisture - SanDaWha Natural Mild Cleansing Oil. I love cleansing oils and I can't wait to try this one out!

#6 - Follow with a poorly wrapped foaming cleanser - lol...not poorly wrapped at all! How cute is that tube! Ddung Family Fruits Foam Cleansing Cream.

#6.5 - A toner made for dry skin! It looked so good, I got one for me as well - Skinfood Premium Tomato Whitening Toner - This looks amazing! I am almost out of the toner I have been using, so perfect timing!

#7 - In lieu of toner, try a South Korean patting essence for some extra moisture. Chan-Mool Patting Essence. I'm not sure what patting essence is, but I can't wait to try it out !




At some point, I lost a shoe and didn't even realize it, lol.





More to come in a moment...


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

Part two...



Spoiler






#8 Follow with a sheet mask! For additional moisture relief, nothing is better. Leave on 20-30 minutes. I have super dry skin and I am really looking forward to trying these out. Ashley sent me Etude House Pearl, White Pearl, and Honey, My Beauty Diary Aloe, and Pure Smile Japanese Sake Essence Mask (pack of 5).

#9 Follow with a good moisturizer that can double as a sleeping mask when used thickly - Water Block Black Jam. I'm definitely keeping the tags that Ashley made for me since it helps me know what these products are for, lol. I am so amazed at everything that she has picked out for me...but wait, there's more!

#10 Follow with a facial mist - The Skin House Aloe Water Mist. This looks divine!




Oops...this pic is out of order, but these were two extra goodies in the package. Etude House Sweet Recipe Candy Stick (I think this is lip balm? lol...I put it on my lips and it felt nice, so I'm going with it! And Neco Punch Point Pads. These are for dry patches. I want to try these on my heels! Ok...back to the presents!




#11 for the perfume sample lover...Yep! That would be me! I truly love trying new scents and I use up a sample of perfume at least once or twice a week. I have found so many favorites that way, including my dearly loved Atelier Cologne! Ashley loaded up a birchbox with 17 perfume samples, including some Atelier! One was a really nice sized Rose Anonyme which I had never tried and OMG it smells so fabulous! Seriously...Ashley could have just sent me the box of perfume samples and I would have been thrilled, lol.




#12 I know you loved a certain discontinued product. Hopefully, this is a satisfactory substitute. Ashley is a super stalker! I had mentioned on the used it up thread that I had used up the last of my Sephora pink grapefruit body wash and I was bummed because it was discontinued. This is Mizon Grapefruit Body Wash. I opened it up and holy moly, does it smell good! A more than satisfactory substitution!

#13 Another wishlist goodie - I love Caudalie and this is no exception. Beauty Elixir spray.

#14 Good Smelling sun care - The Yeon Jeju Hallabong All Day Sun Cream SPF 50. It does smell good! I wear SPF every day, all year long, so this will for sure be used!

And the finale...




#15 Because everyone deserves that one splurge. Merry Christmas!! Hmmm I was intrigued! I opened the box and saw the Atelier box and I just assumed that she had reused a box, lol. But OMG...It was a box of five mini sprays! I gasped out loud and could not believe my eyes! This was a splurge for sure and I will treasure this and think of you, Ashley every time I wear my new fragrances.

What a fantastic Santa, Ashley was...I am beyond thrilled with all of my new South Korean products. I had written on my survey that I was interested in trying something foreign and Ashley hooked me up from beginning to end and even gave me instructions on how to use the products. I am so excited to play with my goodies! My kids will be so excited when they come home from their party and see what I have. They wanted me to open it before they left, but I wanted the time to myself, lol.



Ashley...thank you so much! What a wonderful gift you put together...I am so very excited about everything!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Part two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT GIFT!!

And yes, that candy stick is a lip balm and a nice one, with a pretty tint (I have one!)

AND, those Neko pads, you COULD put them on your heels but they're meant for the face, and they really are good for problem areas, they moisturize and control sebum, and they have collagen...I use them on the weird dry breakouts I get on my cheeks! (Just a tip, because I wasnt sure what they were when I first got them.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm dying a little bit inside but I guess we should still wait for my Santa... On the other hand the card says to enjoy and post reveals... OMG, that's so hard!


HAHA - open it aaaaaallllll!

Apologies for the late reply - I'm still at work, but can really use a good distraction!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 12, 2014)

So many great reveals today!!!!

I started making a DIY palette like a month ago and still haven't even finished cutting the top portion out, so way to go @@Cultfigure for making one!

@@tgooberbutt wonderful gift! So many must-have type things (those WnW palettes are staples for me!) and soooo many great blushes and lip products!!

@@jesemiaud FUN!! A 12 days of Christmas! I can't wait for the rest of your gift to unfold @KristineWalker

@@ashleylind great gift! Sooo much interesting skincare stuff that I hadn't even heard of, but now must look into.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I know I will! But I want to wait until Christmas to start using them so they'll all go to a pretty paper bag now and I'll put them under my Christmas tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should totally start using them!  I wish I could have gotten a bit more out of the drug-store range, but I also thought that US drugstore stuff was what you really couldn't get over there. But then I wasn't sure which drugstore brands you couldn't get in Poland. Let me know what you think of the Wet n' Wild palettes - I'm a huge fan of the Comfort Zone palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS - I am so relieved that nothing broke. I crammed everything into a flatrate box with not nearly enough cushioning. 

Merry Xmas!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 12, 2014)

Ahh - so many good reveals to come home to!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> GREAT GIFT!!
> 
> And yes, that candy stick is a lip balm and a nice one, with a pretty tint (I have one!)
> 
> AND, those Neko pads, you COULD put them on your heels but they're meant for the face, and they really are good for problem areas, they moisturize and control sebum, and they have collagen...I use them on the weird dry breakouts I get on my cheeks! (Just a tip, because I wasnt sure what they were when I first got them.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhhh...good to know, lol. Yeah...I have a lot to learn about Asian skin care.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :blush:


----------



## BagLady (Dec 12, 2014)

Came home to a box full of goodies. Thanks so much to @@Kelli for being such an Amazing Secret Santa. I LOVE everything.

Here are some pics.



Spoiler



I refrained from tearing it all up in 1 shot. 



The wrapping was so pretty and I loved the way everything was labeled




And here are all the goodies


----------



## BagLady (Dec 12, 2014)

Here are some more pictures



Spoiler



How adorable is this Kate Spade tumbler. It was full of chocolate goodies. I can't wait to use it tomorrow. Yes tomorrow!




And the skincare: I love all Glamglow goodies and I've been wanting to try the new one.

I know most people don't like getting sunscreen but I have been trying to be really diligent about using sunscreen every day so I was so glad to see sunscreen. And I love masks and wipes always come in handy.




And the makeup. Clearly someone knows I love lippies and lip balms. I've already tried most of the lippies (I couldn't help myself) and I love the bare minerals Moxie. It's such a pretty pink. I've been wanting the NYX Butter gloss in Creme Brûlée forever. I've never tried any of Rimmel products so I can't wait to give those pretty eyeshadows a try. And I finally got a fan brush. It's so soft.




Hand cream galore which I love because I am a hand cream/lip balm addict. The paper hand soap is so interesting. Can't wait to try it out and the soap smells so good.




And last but not last. A hair leave in. I always use leave in conditioner and I've never tried this one. Can't wait






Thanks again @kelli. I am so grateful for everything. You did a great job picking out gifts for me.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 12, 2014)

These reveals are AMAZING!!  There isn't a Santa I've seen that I wouldn't love to have!!  (did I say that right???)  I really love how everyone tailored their gifts to the person and their interests, likes, etc.  I was sitting here tonight getting ready to box my gifts up to ship on Monday (when my final order is scheduled to be delivered...thanks for that, Ulta  :angry: ) when I thought I'd check the reveals and OH MAN!  What a busy night!  Then I was sitting here thinking...hey...I get one too!  LOL!!  I've been so focused on my part lately - trying to get things wrapped and find the right box and then remembering things I had stashed and forgot about...plus just being out of town for a few days...I totally forgot I get something too!

YEAH to all of us!!  LOL!


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Part two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!!! I'm so glad you liked everything! I'll be PMing you the Memebox skincare instruction details, so you have a little bit better idea of how to use things.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Kelli said:


> So many great reveals today!!!!
> 
> I started making a DIY palette like a month ago and still haven't even finished cutting the top portion out, so way to go @@Cultfigure for making one!
> 
> ...


South Korean skincare is an amazing addiction.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

I am out of likes again but these reveals are so amazing!  I love that book mug.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 12, 2014)

@@BagLady I'm glad you enjoyed the gift! I saw those little soap sheets at World Market and thought they'd be a fun little extra and I think I forgot to mention somewhere, that the one bar soap is made by a local woman in my area. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 13, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Then I was sitting here thinking...hey...I get one too!  LOL!!


I keep forgetting this too!  Everyone's reveals are so exciting!  I'm so excited for my box and for my Santee to get hers!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh how I love reveals!! I keep sneaking into DH's man cave to peek at all my upcoming presents, oh the excitement is glorious!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> This will be picture heavy, so I'll post under a spoiler. @@ashleylind was my secret santa and she was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol even your shoe was exited! Looks like you got some awesome Korean products to try out.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Part two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome finale! Love seeing everyone get spoiled by their santas.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Came home to a box full of goodies. Thanks so much to @@Kelli for being such an Amazing Secret Santa. I LOVE everything.
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> ...


Another great reveal! Love that cup.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am out of likes again but these reveals are so amazing!  I love that book mug.


We need more likes!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 13, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> HAHA - open it aaaaaallllll!
> 
> Apologies for the late reply - I'm still at work, but can really use a good distraction!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


As you can see - I did! All the lovely ladies here forced me to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, who am I kidding - I couldn't possibly stop myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



tgooberbutt said:


> You should totally start using them!  I wish I could have gotten a bit more out of the drug-store range, but I also thought that US drugstore stuff was what you really couldn't get over there. But then I wasn't sure which drugstore brands you couldn't get in Poland. Let me know what you think of the Wet n' Wild palettes - I'm a huge fan of the Comfort Zone palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> PS - I am so relieved that nothing broke. I crammed everything into a flatrate box with not nearly enough cushioning.
> 
> Merry Xmas!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries, I absolutely adore all your gifts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only brand available here is NYX and it's not that popular too, only one chain store and some online have it. I've got some Tarte stuff (from my friend in NY), UD (it can finally be bought here!) and bareMinerals and elf (which I bought on ebay). But none of the things you've sent me! I can't wait to start using elf and Wet'n'Wild palettes - they have perfect colors and are oh so pretty!

Everything came in perfect conditions and I'm getting teary again LOL

Thank you, thank you so much - it's an absolutely amazing gift and I love it!!!  :wub:

Merry Christmas to you, too!  :flowers:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay, I woke up to my gift today!!  My secret santa was kyuu and she did such an amazing job, I'm all happy and emotional, bahaha. Okay. So pictures...they are terrible. I'm still half asleep. My eyes are still crusty and my hair is standing up off the top of my head but I TRIED!

OH, and I started taking pictures of all the cute wrapping before I opened it, but I am giving up on posting those because posting pictures on MUT is so tedious now, but IT IS ALL SO CUTE, different colors of tissue paper and patterns and cute ribbon. &lt;3

I am already assuming my pictures will all be rotated in random directions because this uploader is evil. 






Spoiler



Lots of pretty little packages tied up in bows &lt;3__&lt;3




THe first two goodies I opened, a pretty colorful scarf (eeee!) and Soap &amp; Glory body butter (SO EXCITED TO TRY THIS!




white tea bath salts (I NEED THESE SO BADLY RIGHT NOW OMG) and a maple lollipop (yum!)




Chocolates!(I've eaten TWO and they are amazing!), lip paints (I've been wanting to try these so badly!) Dr. Jart (I loved this one when I got it from BB), Smashbox primer (haven't tried this one yet, yay!), Lancome mascara (love this one!) and Almay makeup remover pads (YAY, I need these!) And the prettiest hamsa bracelet! I don't know if I told you I loved hamsa jewelry or not? If so I don't remember doing so. But it is so perfect!!!!! 




Hand Food! (I love hand creams and I mentioned I've always wanted to try S&amp;G!) and some conditioning hair goodies, which I need desperately!




Too Faced shadow duo!! (I forgot to photograph this open, but it is so pretty...shades are sexspresso and peach fuzz &lt;3), Tocca perfume and hand cream in Stella (DID I MENTION THAT I HAVE BEEN LUSTING OVER THIS SCENT FOREVER? I don't think I did but however you knew it is perfect and I am so excited!), some travel makeup brushes (I NEED THESE SO BADLY.)




Masks, hair treatments, hair creams! THese are a few of my favorite things! GOING TO SPOIL THE HECK OUT OF MY FACE TONIGHT, HI.




And the last package. First of all, how pretty! And 2nd, by the note I knew it would be something special. And it is. And it made me cry. And now I'm crying a little more as I post this. OKAY.




First, I pulled out these beauties - eyeshadows, 2 lipsticks, and an eye base from Impulse Co. which is totally new to me! The colors look so pretty and fun and I am really really excited to try these!

And what they were packaged in?




The prettiest little paper cranes! Enough to share with my students. Okay, this is so weird and perfect because yesterday at story time, we just read Sadako and the Thousand Paper Cranes. They are going to be so excited about these...they are so beautiful and perfect and ahhhh &lt;3 &lt;3

And here is everything all together, aside from the cranes and the chocolate.




SO MANY PRETTIES and I think you hit every single little "things I love" category and I am so impressed!



THANK YOU SO MUCH KYUU!! You are amazing and I feel so lucky, everything is amazing and you've made my entire weekend! &lt;3


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2014)

Whooooooooooo! Great gifts @!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@yousoldtheworld Swatches of the Impulse stuff when you have time, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few of her lipsticks and have been super curious about the eye shadows!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2014)

oh my gosh @ you are amazing! those paper cranes are amazing!  :wub:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 13, 2014)

@ wow!  Amazing job and a fantastic reveal...those cranes!  WOW!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 13, 2014)

On the second day of Christmas my Santa gave to me, Two Fabulous Fragrances!

I screamed when I saw samples of two of my favorite scents Harvey Prince " Petaly Noir" and Bond no.9

"Chinatown"  I've already waltzed around the house singing "I smell pretty, oh so pretty!" I am so thrilled because  the samples had were on their last drops.

  They were wrapped in a snazzy Dior box that I love as well, I am a sucker for nice boxes.

Now the long wait. One more sleep to gift 3!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 13, 2014)

OMG the paper cranes for @@yousoldtheworld's students. AWWWWWW that gave me the feels so hard. Great job @! Actually, great job to everyone because the reveals have been awe-some so far.  :wub:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 13, 2014)

All these gifts are so amazing !!! I am loving the reveals! Yay!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 13, 2014)

It's here!!!! My amazing Santa is @@Sheeeeeelby!!!!!

Sorry in advance that my lighting sucks lol



Spoiler



Here's everything! The wrapping paper is so pretty!

First up this cute eyeshadow palette in the shape of a bow!

Next, a bunch of glamour doll eye samples! Eek!

A homemade scrub! It smells so yummy

How cute are these hair ties?! The colors are gorgeous

A bath bomb from lush! So excited to use this, it smells wonderful!

Lippies! So excited about them, especially the lip tar! I've never tried any of their metallic formulas.



To be continued....!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2014)

@Sheeeeeelby You are so crafty &amp; wonderful! What an awesome gift so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Can't wait to see the rest @!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Okay, I woke up to my gift today!!  My secret santa was kyuu and she did such an amazing job, I'm all happy and emotional, bahaha. Okay. So pictures...they are terrible. I'm still half asleep. My eyes are still crusty and my hair is standing up off the top of my head but I TRIED!
> 
> OH, and I started taking pictures of all the cute wrapping before I opened it, but I am giving up on posting those because posting pictures on MUT is so tedious now, but IT IS ALL SO CUTE, different colors of tissue paper and patterns and cute ribbon. &lt;3
> 
> ...


Wow everything you got was great! The part about the cranes was so sweet, Sadako and the Thousand Paper Cranes was one of my favorite childhood books.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the second day of Christmas my Santa gave to me, Two Fabulous Fragrances!
> 
> I screamed when I saw samples of two of my favorite scents Harvey Prince " Petaly Noir" and Bond no.9
> 
> ...


Nice scents!  cant wait to see what gift #3 is.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> It's here!!!! My amazing Santa is @@Sheeeeeelby!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many nice goodies, love the way the scrub was packaged. Cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 13, 2014)

Those cranes are so cute!  I love the homemade scrub Sheeeeeelby!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I'm so glad you like it! And I'm glad everything got there safely! my two biggest nightmares were that USPS was going to lose the package and that somehow the box would get squished and all the goo i stuffed in there would've exploded, but everything was fine, phew.

And I guess just fortuitous timing on my part! I hope they enjoy the cranes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know what they think


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> @@yousoldtheworld I'm so glad you like it! And I'm glad everything got there safely! my two biggest nightmares were that USPS was going to lose the package and that somehow the box would get squished and all the goo i stuffed in there would've exploded, but everything was fine, phew.
> 
> And I guess just fortuitous timing on my part! I hope they enjoy the cranes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know what they think


You did so well and everything was perfect!  :wub:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

OH, and I just got home after a really long day of errand running and got to start really playing with my goodies more and I JUST noticed that the scarf Santa sent me has what looks like cherry blossom branches on it... , did you know that I have a tattoo of a little cherry blossom tree on my arm?? so perfect.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whooooooooooo! Great gifts @!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@yousoldtheworld Swatches of the Impulse stuff when you have time, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few of her lipsticks and have been super curious about the eye shadows!


I will try to do the swatches either before bed tonight or when I get up tomorrow! They're so pretty I'm itching to play with them!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> It's here!!!! My amazing Santa is @@Sheeeeeelby!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhhh, yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you like everything! 



allistra44 said:


> @Sheeeeeelby You are so crafty &amp; wonderful! What an awesome gift so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest @!


Thank you! I've been in such a crafty mood lately so I had to include some handmade items!



JC327 said:


> So many nice goodies, love the way the scrub was packaged. Cant wait to see the rest.


I almost kept the scrub for myself, not gonna lie! 



LadyK said:


> Those cranes are so cute!  I love the homemade scrub Sheeeeeelby!


It was super easy and it smells wonderful! I will have to make one for myself soon. All it is is coconut oil, peppermint oil, and sugar.


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Thank you @@msambrosia!
> 
> I was planning to wait until Christmas actual, but once the box was here in front of me I couldn't let it just sit there. I feel like I should have recorded an unboxing, this was so awesome! Every single thing that I opened I was like, "!!!!! And this TOO? It's just what I always wanted! And there's still more! OMG it's perfect! How did she even know?!" So, so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to run off to work, but I'll post photos as soon as I can.


Sorry for the slow response. I've been down for the count with a terrible cold. On top of that, I was somehow convinced to photograph a wedding. Eek! Glad the box arrived safely and you enjoyed the contents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OH, and I just got home after a really long day of errand running and got to start really playing with my goodies more and I JUST noticed that the scarf Santa sent me has what looks like cherry blossom branches on it... , did you know that I have a tattoo of a little cherry blossom tree on my arm?? so perfect.


So I had no clue you had a tattoo! I'm glad it matches. I picked it out because i thought it fit your ~style profile and was light enough to be a multi-seasonal scarf, but now you can show it off with your tattoo in the spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 13, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld @ the cranes even had me almost in tears Can't believe the timing on those! I bet your students will be soooo excited! Also, there was just so much great stuff in there (love the lip paints!!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@yousoldtheworld @ the cranes even had me almost in tears Can't believe the timing on those! I bet your students will be soooo excited! Also, there was just so much great stuff in there (love the lip paints!!)


They will be! As I've said before, they have severe special needs, so when we read about something that isn't something they normally encounter, I try to have a visual example for them, otherwise they're just like "whatever you say, man" and smile at me, but I didn't have any actual paper cranes when we read the book, just the pictures, so these will be so great! &lt;3

kyuu was experiencing some major psychic energies, I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 14, 2014)

YOU GUYS. USPS DELIVERS ON SUNDAYS NOW!?!??

Which is how I got this ohmygodamazing, incredible, awe-inspiring box from @@shadowcat78!!!

Just look at how carefully packed everything is!!


The card is super cute and sparkly:




And I'm now realizing I screwed up when I tried to take a picture of it, but the first present I unwrapped is the gold ring thingy you can kind of see under the card. It had an amazing assortment of LoTR eyeshadows, taped together to make "the one ring!!" Oh I'm so pissed that pic didn't save. Anyway:




And who do we have here? Why, it's my favorite Doctor!! And inside we have the cutest TARDIS ornament--is this handmade? It went immediately onto the tree. And next to it was a sack full of awesome Doctor Who eyeshadows!!!!






To be continued...


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

@ Omg LotR eyeshadow. You are one luck lady!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 14, 2014)

I apologize that my staying calm and taking pictures skills went swiftly downhill at this point, due to extreme excitement, so here's the hodgepodge of pics I managed to take, followed by the whole mind-blowing shebang.













This package is seriously incredible. I don't even know where to start. I just love everything. @@shadowcat78, your stalking and gifting skills are unparalleled, except perhaps by your skills at wrapping things. Thank you so, so much for this.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

Great job, @@shadowcat78! (★^O^★)


----------



## LadyK (Dec 14, 2014)

LOTR and Dr. Who!  Yay for Sunday reveals.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 14, 2014)

@ You have excellent taste in Doctors!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, strap yourselves in for an adventure. The wonderfully creative @@Dashery was my Santa and she created a detective story to go along with my gift!! I am including my cliff notes version of the story on the pics and my gushy ramblings after each. Don't let my lack of finesse with the cliff notes fool you, Miss Dashery sets a nice scene and told a wonderful story!

Behind the spoiler follow along with Part 1 of  "The Adventure of G.K. Smoke"



Spoiler



First, upon arrival:






I was sooo excited to get started. The nieces and nephew had to help out and Bailey is learning numbers in school, so she ordered them and then gave me the proper one when I got to them. There aren't a lot of pics of wrapping, but they were so cute and include a bunch of brown paper packages...that I mentioned loving! I knew this would be a long reveal so, not many wrapped pics.






^This adventure has 15 chapters, so lets get started!






OMG! The Balm Voyage Palette!! This kind of stopped me in my tracks! I couldn't believe it! I love theBalm because of their cheeky names, themes and packaging and am so excited to have this! Definitely using it tomorrow morning!  This could be the whole gift and I'd be over the moon...but no, just the beginning of our story. I love the "khellion" an "Dashner" &lt;3






Glamour Doll Eyes!!! I have only tried a little bit from them and am sooo excited to have more! These are from the Deadly Hollywood collection, which i thought looked so cool when released!






An adorable little nail polish in "reign in spain" that looks amazingly springy, ANOTHER GDE Deadly Hollywood shadow and a Carol's Daughter Shampoo! I have never tried Carol's Daughter, but I have heard SO much about them and am excited to try it out. It sounds like it will be great for my hair, since it helps with detangling (and my thick hair always needs help with that).






Another GDE 'dh' collection shadow,(Dirty Mistress) they all look great, but this one is particularly pretty! And the little Smashbox lipsticks I wanted! I have never tried Smashbox and love lipsticks (particularly mini ones), so this seemed like the best way to try them out and now I can! Eeek! At this point in the reveal, I am sooo overwhelmed and excited and need a little break, so I grab a little lunch (it literally took me just under 3 hours to get this all read and unwrapped! It was so much fun!!!!)!

Ok, so, we will continue this with another post!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Kelli Eee! Your summaries are so darling! And I'm gad your junior detectives got to help; always good to have partners on a tough case.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, three hours... :blush:  I never was a brief... haha


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 14, 2014)

@ I had alot of fun putting together your gift, especially the Doctor Who and LotR parts!  Yes I made the tardis ornament and it makes me happy seeing it on your tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> @ I had alot of fun putting together your gift, especially the Doctor Who and LotR parts!  Yes I made the tardis ornament and it makes me happy seeing it on your tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, you made that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm impressed! What it is made out of?


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Dashery - What an amazing gift you put together! I can't wait to see the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 14, 2014)

I feel my pictures don't do it justice, but I need to post another pic so you all can see that there are very detailed illustrations INSIDE the little TARDIS:


(I took this one by sticking my iPhone right up against the doorway)


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 14, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> @ I had alot of fun putting together your gift, especially the Doctor Who and LotR parts!  Yes I made the tardis ornament and it makes me happy seeing it on your tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sorry, I have to gush just a lil bit more...

What's amazing is that some of the gifts (the WnW Megaslicks--in those exact colors!!!--, the Pixi balm) were things that I had wanted ages ago and then forgot about somehow... And I used to use and LOVE Demeter scents years ago, when I could buy them locally. Basically opening these was like you had a direct line to my brain and all the things I'd been obsessed over, even the things I hadn't thought to put on my wish list. So incredibly squee-tastic.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 14, 2014)

Part 2 of "The Adventure of Detective G.K. Smoke"!



Spoiler









***_I just noticed, part of a sentence is missing after the shiny remark, he says his skin is aging and he has put some salve on it. And they go to Monoi's so she can check out the Lady Clementia's room_***

Prior to this I had started catching on and atleast having a bit of an idea of what kind of product could be coming my way...but 'a man's skin' stumped me completely LOL I am in need of good skincare. I have no routine in place and am trying to find new stuff that works for me. the PTR pads sound awesome. I love anytime something comes all ready to be used like that (and again a brand I have heard tons about but haven't tried!!). And eye cream from dermalogica (how cute is that little tube!).

I love that in the story the stuff that is used to de-scratch the magnifying glass is "Nique &amp; Clin's Eyeglass Repairwear" LOLOL and even with that handy clue I didn't figure out that it was Clinique products I was about to open -let alone that it was "repairwear" line (*palm/forehead* I am a disgrace to amateur sleuths everywhere!). They are the Repairwear serum and eye cream. Again, super cool to get to try these out, since I haven't before. Such cute little packaging (everything is cuter in mini form!)






The gold Spornette brush from my wishlist! I've been wanting to try one of these. My 3 yr old niece Isabella was on my lap as I opened this, so I just kind of ran it through her hair and she goes "_I look like Elsa now!!_" So, it is a magical brush that makes one look like Elsa from Frozen when used lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Then the OMG! So, with the title of "Sponge Coffer" I of course instantly think of BeautyBlenders,..but the oh so subtle Dashery decided to include this line into the story, that made me literally laugh out loud! "_Inside the box they found three peculiar sponges and some sort of solid cleaner_" HAHAHA! I LOL'd again as I re-read that paragraph to find the quote to type it up. OH THE SUBTLETY! Of course a beautyblender has been something I have been wanting to use for so long. To get even one would be amazing but 3? Seriously?!?!?! That little concealer/contouring one is so adorable (again, everything is cuter in mini form, right?). I kind of just want it to be morning so I can try these out...10pm seems a little late to be reapplying make up for a night in...but this make me consider it.






***attic, not attack!***

More GDE! Love this little poodle shadow! I think my GDE collection has more than doubled with this gift! Next up was the bareMineral's Biolucent Mineral Brightening Treatment (which really is inspired by the Caribbean Islands!) sounds so cool. I hadn't even heard of it before!






Woo-hoo! Rounding out the Deadly Hollywood Collection!!!!! It's fun having all the shadows in a collection before (but now I will probably become a bit obsessed with doing so haha).

My very first MAC product ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is the Viva Glam I. Obviously, I had to put this on and what a great red color!! I have a feeling this is going to be a favorite!! I'm so ecstatic!  I can't believe it.

The bow is a cute barrette, that might be a Dashery original? It's cute and it will go so well with the dress I have for holiday parties this year! I also had to instantly put this in my hair!

The gifts are now over, but the story continues on to the next pic (i couldn't fit all the text into one pic without it being gigantic, so one more to go!)






The conclusion of Genevieve's adventure!

What a wonderful story and amazing gift! I cannot believe that someone, that I don't even technically know put such a ridiculous amount of time and effort into creating something so special for me. I have never received something like this before and I am majorly touched. It is amazing the amount of joy a package in the mail can give a person. @@Dashery thank you so much. There are no adequate words for how much I loved following along on the adventure of Madame Smoke and getting such fun, wonderfully woven into the storyline, gifts. I pretty much got to spend the whole day reading, opening presents and creating a reveal and it was pretty much the best way I could think of to spend a day!

And two more pics:

The whole shebang!












Phew! Finished!!! Hope you guys had a blast with Genevieve's journey (and mine!) Thank you so much @@Dashery!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 14, 2014)

What an awesome gift/adventure @@Dashery !  That lipstick looks fierce on you @@Kelli !


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow...that was so fun and cool. @@Dashery - very creative!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Dashery You killed it, girl! This is such a great gift idea. Seriously, I need to do this for my boyfriend next year. It is just so creative! I love that you made the gift itself an experience.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Kelli You're so welcome! ♡o｡.(✿ฺ｡ ✿ฺ) And yup, I did make that bow! (Woo for it matching your dress!)

Also, I'm glad the beautblender line made you laugh. Sometimes, when I was writing, I thought I was so clever (Niq and Clin's) and other times, I was like screw it! Weird sponges!

Anyway, Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays! Happy New Year! (★^O^★) Putting that together was so much fun!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @@Dashery - What an amazing gift you put together! I can't wait to see the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LadyK said:


> What an awesome gift/adventure @@Dashery !  That lipstick looks fierce on you @@Kelli !





jesemiaud said:


> Wow...that was so fun and cool. @@Dashery - very creative!


All your compliments are so sweet! :blush:   :lol:  (And yeah, @@Kelli, that lipstick looks rockin' on you!)



jocedun said:


> @@Dashery You killed it, girl! This is such a great gift idea. Seriously, I need to do this for my boyfriend next year. It is just so creative! I love that you made the gift itself an experience.


I love making presents stories. My family loves to hide presents in pieces and then write rhyming clues that send you all over the house to find them. My dad is soooo bad at the hints; it stresses him out like crazy lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

@Dashery that was seriously amazing! I'm in awe of that gift. You're my new Santa role model!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Dec 15, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> @Dashery that was seriously amazing! I'm in awe of that gift. You're my new Santa role model!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww, I'm blushing! Thank you! And I'm sure you put together something great for you lucky santee!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Part two!!



Spoiler



Haus of gloi!!! I'm so excited for these

The lighting doesn't do justice to the colors, they are beautiful! And perfect for the holidays

This sounds like it could work wonders for my dark circles

So many to try &amp; not enough lips haha

I've been wanting to try freeman masks, I've heard great things!

Eeeekkk! I LOVE chocolate

Super cute aces bag from birchbox!

These seem like interesting reads! They will go great with a cup of hot coco  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And finally some amazing extras!

Here's everything! Kind of! Lol too much to fit in one picture

Again thank you so much @@Sheeeeeelby!!! It was an amazing gift!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 15, 2014)

On the 3rd day of Christmas my Santa gave to me : 3 Pet treats!!,

  There was much rejoicing in Casa Kristine today. All my fur babies got Christmas treats! Two packs of Whiskas treats for the clamber of cats, and Pedigree Stackerz treats for the spoiled dawg!

   Monty Python was appreciative of the warm wishes and being remembered. An awesome gift that was truly appreciated by all!

 "Wave your paws in the air like you don't care...."


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 15, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> I feel my pictures don't do it justice, but I need to post another pic so you all can see that there are very detailed illustrations INSIDE the little TARDIS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That. Is. Amazing.


----------



## BeMyBait (Dec 15, 2014)

I got my amazing Santa swap in the mail today from EggyBread.

First of all, this was all wrapped in beautiful paper, but I was so excited I couldn't stop opening long enough to get photos.

I absolutely loved the Urban Decay Pulp Fiction Pallet and Butter London set. I have always wanted to try BL and just never got around to it. I also got some of my most favorite polish brands including, Ruffian, OPI and Julep!

I was also excited to receive more products to quench my love of Number 4 hair and Benefit.

It was really great! Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 15, 2014)

@@Dashery that story was so creative! I'm very impressed!!

I've loved all the reveals thus far, and can't wait to see all the rest. I'm sending my present out today, and will update the mods accordingly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 15, 2014)

Just catching up on the reveals!  So cute!  My package was saying it was an hour away last night, maybe, just maybe it will be here today!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 15, 2014)

@@Dashery that is such a great gift. Creatively, you're off the charts! Have you ever thought of being a writer?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a reveal to post, but I don't know who it's from.  Squeeee!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

Here it is!! It's a mystery!!




Ta da!!




I have been hoping for a lip brush bc it's the one thing I can never remember to grab for myself!

And socks!! Lotsa socks! I can't stand how cute the penguins are!

And Pacifica!! Yum! I might be headed to the post office smelling like a giant blood orange!

Thank you SeSa!! I can't wait to learn your identity!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 15, 2014)

@ No card or return address or anything?  :blink:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @ No card or return address or anything?  :blink:


Return addy, but just from Secret Santa as the name -- postmark is a different city.  Maybe it's a mystery to be solved!  I love a good mystery!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2014)

My mail lady is killing me today which means it's not her on the route but a substitute.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2014)

My Secret Santa box arrived! Thank you Bellatrix! I'm heading out shortly to drop my gift off at the post office to my Secret Santee (was waiting for a last item from ____).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I get back... pictures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 15, 2014)

After a long stressful day of my pup at the vet, and $400 later...came home to my gift!!! Made my day so much better!

Sooooo my Secret Santa is @@jpark107 AGAIN! How fun is that?! Two years in a row!!



Spoiler









A sweet note and postcards! I am IN LOVE with NYC after I first visited last September. I even dream about living in NYC and working at Birchbox so I will have to find some creative way to display these postcards!

Such pretty wrapping!

How neat that she customized a lip gloss for me?!?! So freaking excited!






Beauty Protector is my faveeeeeeeeeeeeee stuff from Birchbox! &amp; also I love Nyx lippies and get to try their soft matte cream! 






All teh things GLAMGLOW! I've been dying to try it since hearing the hype from everyone!! I'm sure I will try it out tonight!






I love Nyx cosmetics but haven't tried these yet! It's a really pretty color! And yay, Formula X! I've been wanting to try it as well! 






Bath bombs! I can definitely use these today after my day! And they smell so nice!






Goodies from Trader Joe's! When my fiance and I lived in Cape Cod, we would go there all the time but unfortunately we don't have one where we live now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  These smell AWESOME!  Can't wait to use them! I love body scrubs.






CHOCOLATE COVERED POTATO CHIPS! Wooooooooohoooo! I've been wanting to try them after someone mentioned them here on MUT. yummmy! 

Thank you so much @@jpark107  You are so sweet!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 15, 2014)

What an awesome day of reveals!  Did you make the quilt square @@EggyBread ?  It is beautiful!  My eyes went all  :w00t: at all the triangles.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 15, 2014)

Such awesome reveals in the past few days! And so exciting that we'll be getting even MORE later this week, woohoo!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 15, 2014)

Eek!  I said I wasn't going to be peeking at tracking, but I couldn't help myself.  My package says it's "expected to be delivered today".  But the mail hasn't come yet, and it's 5 o'clock.  I have no idea if I'll get it today or not.

Edit: Guess what just got delivered!  I haven't opened it yet, but I'll be back with pics!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> YOU GUYS. USPS DELIVERS ON SUNDAYS NOW!?!??
> 
> Which is how I got this ohmygodamazing, incredible, awe-inspiring box from @@shadowcat78!!!
> 
> ...


What a great Sunday surprise!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> I apologize that my staying calm and taking pictures skills went swiftly downhill at this point, due to extreme excitement, so here's the hodgepodge of pics I managed to take, followed by the whole mind-blowing shebang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could definitely see how you lost your calm, those are great gifts. Also the wrapping is beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Ok, strap yourselves in for an adventure. The wonderfully creative @@Dashery was my Santa and she created a detective story to go along with my gift!! I am including my cliff notes version of the story on the pics and my gushy ramblings after each. Don't let my lack of finesse with the cliff notes fool you, Miss Dashery sets a nice scene and told a wonderful story!
> 
> Behind the spoiler follow along with Part 1 of  "The Adventure of G.K. Smoke"
> 
> ...


Wow so amazed at the creativity, you got great gifts and a story!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Wow, you made that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm impressed! What it is made out of?


I printed the patterned pieces onto cardstock and then cut/folded/assembled.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 15, 2014)

I had an AMAZING Santa! 

I put it in spoilers in case the pics are huge





Spoiler







The box was just so pretty, I just had to share it!




Spiderman!   He's one of my favorite superheros




The first thing I unwrapped was the bright yellow tissue paper, and inside was this cute little polar bear with a note.  In this picture it looks like a rat wearing a scarf, but it really is a polar bear 




Then was some delicious chocolates, apparently these are from my Santa's favorite candy store.  They are so good, I'm hiding them from my family so that I don't have to share.







These are so cute!  I love them!




Next was this adorable sliding box, with lots of presents inside!







Inside was a Lollitint, a Beautyblender and cleanser, a lip balm duo that smells amazing and come with a cute little tin, some hair serums, and a card 




Then was this beautiful palette that I've been wanting forever!  I'm going out tonight, and I am totally using this palette on my eyes tonight (yeah, I'm suppose to be getting ready right now, but this so much more fun)!




More Spiderman!  And I saved the biggest item for last:




It's so pretty!  I already have full sizes of the Philosophy Loveswept and Prada Candy, but now I have little bottles I can take with me plus a ton of other scents to try!  And a little travel sprayer thing   I love it!




And last but not least, bubble wrap!  I can't be the only one that still loves to pop these.

 




Thank you *SO *much @chaosintoart  And Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 15, 2014)

I got my lovely gift from @ today and it took me at least an HOUR to open this gift. The box was stuffed to the brim with amazing goodies and my socks are literally blown off. I am sort of speechless... which doesn't happen often. She really, really stalked me well and made me feel so special. 

Okay you guys, this is going to be a long one.... I took 30+ pictures during my reveal, so I'm going to try to pair it down and get this done semi-quickly!  



Spoiler






Here is the box, almost overflowing as soon as I opened it! Holly (aka @) said that her wrapping was like a child's but I totally disagree! It was thoughtful and cute. 




Perfect card for Secret Santa. She also wrote a really sweet note on the inside, but I will keep that between us. We have actually interacted on the forum before, so I was really, really happy to see that she was my Santa. From the beginning, I was really anxious to find out who my Santa was because she was very interactive, asking lots of questions, and just seemed really sweet - so I literally could not have had a better match! As you'll see in the rest of this gift, she deeply thought about each and every item. I'm really, really lucky! THE FEELS.

She also sent me some really awesome post cards from her local area, but I'll keep those private just in case she doesn't want me sharing where exactly she lives. They are perfect though, because I collect postcards and plan on creating some sort of art piece out of them eventually. 




This is how my Holly wrapped everything - with a number and a note about why she choose the item. At first, I was really overwhelmed by the sheer amount of items, so the notes and numbers really helped! For brevity's sake, I probably won't post the rest of the pictures of the outside wrapping, but it was truly an experience unwrapping! In total, there were 11 little packages of goodies!    So. Spoiled. 




#1 Sweet treats! A perfect way to get started... dessert is my favorite meal. 







#2 YES, THAT IS A KATE SPADE MUG. AND YES, IT IS COVERED IN BOOKS.  :wub:  I am in school for library science, and I love Kate Spade's style, so I definitely squeeled when I saw this. Honestly, I could have stopped here and been totally happy! But then she just kept going.. 




#3 "Some items to make your house smell good" - Ahhhhhhmazing. I love sweet, bakery scents and she totally nailed it! I sprayed this "Witch Please" immediately and it is DELICIOUS. Really happy to try something new (Fortune Cookie Soap brand) and have some old favorites (Bath and Body Works). I didn't give Holly very many specific wishlists or guidelines, but she did an AMAZING job of combining surprise and wishlist. 




#4 "Now some things to make YOU smell good" - This heavy birchbox totally shocked me!!! So many perfume-y goodies! I have been OBSESSED with fragrance lately and I was so happy to open this and see some of my favorites (TOCCA!) and some new perfumes to try. I might just be wearing 3-4 perfumes right now. 

 


#5 "Some minis from your favorite brand" - YESSSSSS Benefit. I have been wanting to try High Beam for MONTHS, and I love both Porefessional and Stay Flawless! Perfect! I also really, really love mini sizes of everything. I like trying 100 products at once and there is something very satisfying about finishing minis. I actually perfer minis to full sizes products because then I can try more stuff. :blush:



TO BE CONTINUED!  :wub:


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 15, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I got my lovely gift from @ today and it took me at least an HOUR to open this gift. The box was stuffed to the brim with amazing goodies and my socks are literally blown off. I am sort of speechless... which doesn't happen often. She really, really stalked me well and made me feel so special.
> 
> Okay you guys, this is going to be a long one.... I took 30+ pictures during my reveal, so I'm going to try to pair it down and get this done semi-quickly!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Well gosh, now your message is giving ME the feels!!! I'm so glad you enjoyed it!!! It was such a pleasure being your SS, seriously, and I loved shopping for you! Thank YOU for being so fun!! And for such a sweet thoughtful reveal!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 15, 2014)

I got my present from the lovely @@chelsealynn today! It is amazing! She completely spoiled me.

Part # 1 be prepared for awesomeness!



Spoiler



Here's everything wrapped:





First: Ahmad I Love London Tea. This come with 3 different types of tea Earl Grey(my favorite), English Breakfast Tea and English Afternoon tea.




Next: Chuao Assorted Chocopod. Yummy! I love chocolate and half of this box might or might not be gone already.




Next: Some great foils. I've been wanting to try Glamglow for a long time. I already love the FAB cleanser so the foils are perfect for when I travel. Dr. Jart pore medic, I have very oily skin so I hope this helps. Bite Lush lip wipes, I almost bought these the other day so it's like she read my mind. UD Revolution lipstick samples, perfect samples for travel.




Next: Some fabulous samples! Sparkling Ginger by Savor (smells delicious), 2 Origins Charcoal Masks (a recent favorite of mine), Davis Main Earl Grey Bath Bomb sample (I'm going to use this tonight), Davis Main Warm Fig Shea butter soap sample and Suki Exfoliating Cleanser sample (I've used this before and I know I like it).


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 15, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I had an AMAZING Santa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I put it in spoilers in case the pics are huge
> 
> ...


Im glad you enjoyed your gifts! I was so happy to be paired with someone who lives so close! Those chocolates are from a restaurant/chocolate bar that has the best chocolates and desserts! Those ones just melt in your mouth, so enjoy!

I'm glad you enjoy the stila, it was surprisingly the hardest to track down because it kept going out of stock!

I'm excited that you like superheroes because I am a big superhero fan! Like I mentioned in my card, we even had a superhero wedding! So I was especially excited to get paired up with a superhero loving secret santee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you enjoy everything! Merry christmas!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 15, 2014)

THese reveals are all making me so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My heart is growing 3 sizes, Cindy Lou! :wub:


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Part 2 of "The Adventure of Detective G.K. Smoke"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the story and yay for MAC and Beauty blenders!

ETA: You look so pretty in the lipstick and bow!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 15, 2014)

All the cute personal touches are amazing.  You guys just rock at Secret Santa.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Part #2



Spoiler



Some great Lippies! Clinique Black Honey almost lipstick, this is my everyday go to lippie it's the perfect shade for me. Bite Lipstick duo in Poppy &amp; Scarlet, I'm really into dark lipstick at the moment and scarlet is perfect. Ardency Inn Modster long play supercharged lip color in Circa Rose a super pretty medium fuchsia. Pixie lip balm in Honey Nectar, I got the coral in Birchbox a few months ago and I really like it. No bleeding lips lip liner, I've been on the hunt for a clear lip liner for a while. I almost bought this one last week, now I'm really happy I decided to wait. Inika eye liner in Green Lagoon: this item has been on my wish list ever since Birchbox sent it out a few months back, I'm so happy to finally own it!




Next: 2 L'Occitane hand creams, I'm constantly applying hand creams and L'Occitanes are some of my favorites. Origins Checks and balances face wash, can't wait to try it out. Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner, I just ran out of this last week! Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel, another one of my favorites.




Hello Waffles!! Eye shadows in the Color Purrple (beautiful lavender purple shade)and Catticus Finch (beautiful lilac-grey). Blush in Malva, Likes Matter, Bubblegum and Moon Princess. These are my first items from Hello Waffles and just by looking at them I know I'm hooked!




Last but not least: Indie bath products!! House of Gloi Pumpkin Butter and Whipped Soap in Hearth (this might be my new favorite scent). Haus of Gloi Pumpkin butter in Lavender Sugar (another delicious scent). Soft Bubbling Scrub in Peach Mama (I've been really wanting to try this). Perfume oil samples in Elevenses, Hearth, Three Treasures and Parkin. Savor Whipped Soap in Sweet Tea and cakes. All of these smell wonderful, my only problem is what do I try first.




Everything together:






Overall, everything is beyond amazing. @@chelsealynn did a wonderful job picking things out for me. I can't believe how wonderful, thoughtful and generous my two MUT Secret Santas were. I feel truly blessed. Thank you so much!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Part two!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gifts! Love seeing everyone getting spoiled.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the 3rd day of Christmas my Santa gave to me : 3 Pet treats!!,
> 
> There was much rejoicing in Casa Kristine today. All my fur babies got Christmas treats! Two packs of Whiskas treats for the clamber of cats, and Pedigree Stackerz treats for the spoiled dawg!
> 
> ...


Thats such a thoughtful gift!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 15, 2014)

Part #2 of my gift from @hsalt.. 



Spoiler



Okay, so this is my 2nd time typing this because I accidentally hit "backspace" a few minutes ago and deleted everything. Let's hope it turns out better this time. 

At this point in the unboxing, I was seriously starting to feel so spoiled. It just kept getting better and better! Holly numbered her gifts from great to best to mindblowing, so that each gift was even better than the previous. It was an emotional rollercoaster in a great way. 




#6 "Some skincare that I know you'll like and some that I think you might want to try" -- AHHH more minis! And of course some of these skincare items are straight from my holy grail list (exfolikate, liz earle) while others have been on my wishlist for months (real chemistry peel) and I am excited to try the rest. I love skincare. Can't get enough. I'll probably use a few of these samples tonight. 




#7 "Hair care products chosen with care" -- Holly, you choose everything with care, silly.   But seriously, uhm.... these are more HOLY GRAIL items for me. Beauty protector, Amika, N. 4, and Macadamia cleansing conditioner? I am in hair care heaven. Again, I will be using some of these tomorrow. So perfect for me. 







#8 "Lots of fun to be had with the eyes" -- Urban Decay? LOVE. Perfect. Always, always need more eyeshadow and these neutrals are spectacular. Sumita eyeliner? LOVE this one! The plum color is perfect - I had one of these but destroyed it with my crappy pencil sharpener, so I'm sooooo happy to have another. Speaking of pencil sharpeners, here is one to replace my crappy one! She also included my favorite mascara (are you the real Santa?) and a matte cream eyeshadow! I've used these shadows from Maybelline before but only the shimmer ones... sooooo happy to have a matte cream shadow, it was one of my wishlist items I believe. 




#9 One of her favorite indies to try (Haus of Gloi) - First of all, these smell fantastic.. I love foodie scents. Secondly, I have been wanting to get into indies for the last few months, especially all of the bath/body/fragrance. This is an amazing introduction! Cannot wait to shower tomorrow morning. 




#10 LIPPIES, some of her favorites and some of mine - I LOVE Bite Beauty, NYX Matte Lip Creams, and Fresh. I've been dying to try the Melted lipsticks and the Laqa &amp; Co lippies are the perfect purse size. All of these colors are perfect for my skintone. Holly knew that I loved deep colors and bright lippies, and I'm glad that she didn't hold back with the lippes! But seriously, do you understand how spoiled I feel at this point? Like a kid on Christmas who just got a computer, a trampoline, and tickets to disneyland.  




#11 Tarte! - This is one of the brands I have been really curious to try and this is a perfect intro kit. Can't WAIT to try this blush. And even though Holly was a little worried about the lip gloss, I'll totally try it anyway. 

#12 (Okay, initially I said there were 11 gifts and obviously I was wrong)... last but DEFINITELY NOT LEAST...




LUSH! Ahhhhhhh I seriously had the biggest smile on my face when I opened this whole gift, but this last box was the piece de resistance. Amazing. I've never tried Lush and I've been too intimidated to know where to start, so she gave me some of her favorites, which all smell delicious, and some scents that she knew I would love. My favorite? The "Baked Alaska" since I was born and raised in the Last Frontier! So thoughtful and well curated. Again, I can't WAIT to shower tomorrow. Is it overkill to use 5 soaps during one shower? 




And finally, everything all together. 



I feel relatively inarticulate right now, but I am just really speechless. Not only did Holly stalk me like a champ, she also took some chances and they turned out beautifully. Everything she picked was PERFECT. Not a single thing that I didn't love. I also love that she got me something from every category of beauty: makeup, skincare, haircare, fragrance, bath and body, etc. So, so thoughtful. I almost wish I could have been her Secret Santa back just so I could spoil her rotten just like she spoiled me.  :wub:   Thanks so much for everything, Holly.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I got my amazing Santa swap in the mail today from EggyBread.
> 
> First of all, this was all wrapped in beautiful paper, but I was so excited I couldn't stop opening long enough to get photos.
> 
> ...


Nice reveal! Your homemade item is so cute.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 15, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Part #2 of my gift from @hsalt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeee STILL HAVING THE FEELS! Haha. I am so tickled that YOU were so tickled. It was my first time participating in anything like this, and you just made it so fun. Thanks for being an awesome Santee, and thank you again for such a thoughtful reveal! I'm so glad you seemed to *get* all of my reasons for choosing stuff! Enjoy everything!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2014)

omg @@jocedun omg so many great goodies! you look like you just robbed a sephora or something! hahahahah.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Here it is!! It's a mystery!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving all the socks, and the pretty lip brush. Cant wait to see who your mystery santa is.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> After a long stressful day of my pup at the vet, and $400 later...came home to my gift!!! Made my day so much better!
> 
> Sooooo my Secret Santa is @@jpark107 AGAIN! How fun is that?! Two years in a row!!
> 
> ...


Great reveal! Thats so cool you got a custom lipgloss made for you.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I had an AMAZING Santa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I put it in spoilers in case the pics are huge
> 
> ...


Another great reveal today! I love the Spiderman gift wrap.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 15, 2014)

I LOVE all the indie love going on in this secret Santa!! So many pretties!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 15, 2014)

@@jocedun What a great bunch of gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I got my lovely gift from @ today and it took me at least an HOUR to open this gift. The box was stuffed to the brim with amazing goodies and my socks are literally blown off. I am sort of speechless... which doesn't happen often. She really, really stalked me well and made me feel so special.
> 
> Okay you guys, this is going to be a long one.... I took 30+ pictures during my reveal, so I'm going to try to pair it down and get this done semi-quickly!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Amazing goodies!  Im suddenly craving sweets and the KS cup is so cute.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I got my present from the lovely @@chelsealynn today! It is amazing! She completely spoiled me.
> 
> Part # 1 be prepared for awesomeness!
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see part 2! Everything is wrapped so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Part #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Part #2 of my gift from @hsalt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow everything was so great!  Love all the lip products.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 15, 2014)

Great Job Santas!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm dying over all the Lush and Haus of Gloi  :w00t:


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 16, 2014)

Today is a 2-fer since I only posted IG yesterday and forgot (sorry) to post here as well.

On the 4th day of Christmas my Santa gave me : 4 fantastic nail items!! Three were polishes, two from my favorite indie-brand Polish me Silly on etsy!! I got a multichrome and a color-change! As if that were not enough, I also got a Julep polish in a deep sparkling purple!! Score! Purple is my favorite color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  The cherry on top is a cuticle balm packaged like a chapstick! I sorely needed some cuticle balm as mine are a dried out sorry sight.

 One the 5th Day of Christmas my Santa gave to me: 5 glorious face products!! Hand on to your hats, here we go...... lavender  facial linens from Boscia, Bobbi Brown BB Cream, Chella pencil, a Beauty Blender and a full-size Benefit Fakeup!!!!  Words just cannot describe how overwhelming it was to open a box like this. I've always wanted a Beauty Blender but never bought one, my wishlist had requested the Fakeup sample, so getting a full size has put me in orbit! I cannot wait to try the BB cream, and I so needed the Chella pencil since mine is just a wee nubbin and I was needing a replacement!

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

@@jesemiaud  you are spoiling me rotten!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 16, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> @@Dashery that is such a great gift. Creatively, you're off the charts! Have you ever thought of being a writer?


I've thought about it. A lot, actually. haha But I'm a little too shy, I think.  :blush:

But I am thinking about looking into some queries for a novel I'm almost finished with. But who knows!

(And sorry for the late reply. Finals week. :wacko2:  )


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 16, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Today is a 2-fer since I only posted IG yesterday and forgot (sorry) to post here as well.
> 
> On the 4th day of Christmas my Santa gave me : 4 fantastic nail items!! Three were polishes, two from my favorite indie-brand Polish me Silly on etsy!! I got a multichrome and a color-change! As if that were not enough, I also got a Julep polish in a deep sparkling purple!! Score! Purple is my favorite color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I'm happy that you are enjoying your goodies. I had a great time with the theme and my daughters even got in on the action giving suggestions for some of the days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 16, 2014)

_I apologize for any typos, I'm drugged up on cold medicine. Now let's get this reveal started!_

My Santa was @@sparklegirl!



Spoiler



And I could smell something awesomely peppermint the second I started opening the box.

Look at all the pretty, shiny things!




And here is what was smelling so yummy!




Side note: I'm a peppermint lover, but I've somehow never had these Hershey's Candy Cane Kisses. Seriously, I've been missing out! Even through my cold, I could taste the deliciousness! And orange dark chocolate is my favorite! I'm saving these for when my taste buds are back!

And she even got something for my daughter!




My 2-year-old is a HUGE Hello Kitty fan...and a huge Chapstick fan! She loves getting her Chapstick collection out and just admiring it, which I must admit, I do similar things with my pretties. She is going to flip out that she now has a Chapstick purse.

We even received a WhimseyBox craft to do together! I've never heard of this sub, but it looks adorable, and I'm going to have to look into it.




Next up were some fabulous foils, lotions, body wash and nail polish. The RUFFIAN circ noir polish has been on my wishlist for forever! Totally using it for the holidays with a glitter coat on top. I've also never tried anything from Fresh, so I'm thrilled to sample their lotion.




Then was some of Sparklegirl's favorite products for me to try. I'm so excited to try something from Dr. Jart. It's been on my list for awhile, but just never happened. And I'm a huge fan of Murad products as well. 




And now for the present that made me squeee. The Smashbox On the Rocks palette.




This wishlist item will be my first experience with non-neutral eyeshadow, and I'm so excited to give it a try!

Sparklegirl, thank you so much for everything. I love it so much.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 16, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I've thought about it. A lot, actually. haha But I'm a little too shy, I think. :blush:
> 
> But I am thinking about looking into some queries for a novel I'm almost finished with. But who knows!
> 
> (And sorry for the late reply. Finals week. :wacko2: )


I've worked with, for and around writers most of my life and trust me, they're all pretty shy. Don't let that hold you back. In this day and age, it is HARD to find a publisher willing to publish an unknown so if someone is interested in your work, be proud!


----------



## secrethoarder (Dec 16, 2014)

You guys!! My present is here and it's amazing and I'm going to go full basic right now and say I can't even. 

Pic of all the amazing little gifts!! I'll update with all the real pics tonight 




I'm also reverse stalking my amazing Santa @ and she's totally a liar. 

She was posting things like "Sadly, my wrapping skills are of the "drunk monkey" variety as well, but I'll do my best. "

What are you talking about? If I could wrap this well while drunk I would be drunk 24/7.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 16, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> You guys!! My present is here and it's amazing and I'm going to go full basic right now and say I can't even.
> 
> Pic of all the amazing little gifts!! I'll update with all the real pics tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


This just made me laugh so hard! So true though, this wrapping looks beautiful!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok, so @ spoiled me rotten! I love everything so much. She had little notes on every gift and she paid so much attention to what I would like. Thank you so much chicka!!! 






















Again, I love it all so much! Thank you thank you thank you 

*EDIT: All of my pictures came out sideways...annoying. Sorry!!!! Hopefully ya'll enjoy anyway!*


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Today is a 2-fer since I only posted IG yesterday and forgot (sorry) to post here as well.
> 
> On the 4th day of Christmas my Santa gave me : 4 fantastic nail items!! Three were polishes, two from my favorite indie-brand Polish me Silly on etsy!! I got a multichrome and a color-change! As if that were not enough, I also got a Julep polish in a deep sparkling purple!! Score! Purple is my favorite color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Great gifts so far, cant wait to see what else you open.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> _I apologize for any typos, I'm drugged up on cold medicine. Now let's get this reveal started!_
> 
> My Santa was @@sparklegirl!
> 
> ...


Great reveal! so nice of your santa so send something for your daughter also hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> You guys!! My present is here and it's amazing and I'm going to go full basic right now and say I can't even.
> 
> Pic of all the amazing little gifts!! I'll update with all the real pics tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jwls750 said:


> Ok, so @ spoiled me rotten! I love everything so much. She had little notes on every gift and she paid so much attention to what I would like. Thank you so much chicka!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great reveal!  So many goodies and love the hand written notes.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 16, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> You guys!! My present is here and it's amazing and I'm going to go full basic right now and say I can't even.
> 
> Pic of all the amazing little gifts!! I'll update with all the real pics tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


LOL you're too kind But what you don't see is all the scraps of wrapping paper that had to die to finally get all those wrapped! I can never, ever cut it to the right size, or the right shape, on the first try!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 17, 2014)

My gift came in! Actually it came in awhile ago but I didn't know because my dad didn't tell me I had gotten a box lol.

My secret santa is: jwls750 










I got pretty blue headband, a rose-toned eye palette from purmineral (I've never used this brand!), a really nice smelling candle from Illume with my initial (I love it!!!), a lip color from Hikari in Cabernet (very pretty), Glam Glow samples (Yay!) and chapstick (stable in everyone's pocket lol). Thank you so much! I feel like I might have been hard to shop for but I think you picked some great items for me!! I love Secret Santa!


----------



## secrethoarder (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay, finally got everything unwrapped and photographed! The pictures really don't do it justice though.

Getting this package was seriously so overwhelming. I think I legit cried for like an hour. My grandmother has been in the ICU for the past 2 weeks now and it's not looking good. We're pretty much just flying friends and family in to say goodbyes at this point, and this package feels like the only good surprise I've gotten in so long. And @ put so much care into it that I was just so touched. Ugh, sappy feelings! I'm sorry. I've been reading MUT during my long nights at the hospital and it has really helped keep me sane. So thanks to all of you for providing such wonderful optimism in this thread! 

Anyways, let's get to the actual reveal! 

First of all, she got me a full sized Benetint! This was #1 on my wishlist this year since for some reason I've never owned a full sized one despite my love of lip stains. So I would have been really really really happy with just this. 





And then I got these 2 amazing bottles of nail polish that are just perfect for me. I love love love glitter and have been dying to try the new Nails Inc. stuff! 




And nail wraps! I haven't really played with wraps much so I'll probably fail spectacularly, but I'm so grateful to have some to try. 




Fresh minis! I wasn't able to pick up any Fresh sets during the VIBR event so this was amazing to get. I feel like I might have started crying at this point, or maybe sooner. It's really hard to tell. Don't judge me. 




Tarte minis! I've been lusting over their holiday stuff but couldn't really justify it was a purchase for myself, so I am beyond thrilled to have this little lip set. And blush! And a full sized mascara (one of my favorites!)! 




Assortment of amazing goodies! My absolute favorite and latest obsession, the Glamglow YouthMud! And one of my favorite perfumes ever! And Marc Jacobs mascara! And a Clinique lippie! Use all the exclamation marks!!!! 




She got me a Voluspa candle. How did you even know that's been on my "must-buy" for so long? And how did you pick such a perfect scent? Eden &amp; Pear is to die for. Not to mention she got me L'Occitane soap. *swoons* 




Super adorable hand cream and wipes &lt;3 




She even got something for my dog!! My dog somehow totally knew there was something for her in the box as soon as I carried it in since she was watching the entire unwrapping. Said bone treat is now devoured. In fact, it was devoured like 12 seconds after I took this photo. 




And saved the best for last: she knitted me a hat. Like for reals. I love it so much, I want to wear it all day every day. Maybe I _will _wear it all day every day. I mean, where do I even start? First of all you are amazing at knitting. 2) I'm just thinking of all the time you put into my gift and it's making me feel too many feelings. 3) You're the best. 4) Socks!! Christmas socks!!! CHRISTMAS SOCKS!!!!!! 




So there you have it. The best Christmas gift I could have ever wanted. Sorry that was really long (not actually sorry). Sorry it got really weird and emotional (actually sorry). To @ you are amazing and wonderful and I want to send you a box of kittens and rainbows and hugs because you've made my entire holiday season.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2014)

@@secrethoarder Sorry to hear about your grandma.  Glad you got an amazing gift to brighten your day.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 17, 2014)

@@secrethoarder I'm so, so glad you like your gifts. I had so much fun putting them together for you! This gift exchange has made my holiday season 1000x more awesome. I'm so sorry about your grandma, and very grateful that I could bring some you some cheer


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 17, 2014)

@@secrethoarder I love your reveal!  I can totally feel how your gift made you feel, the way you wrote it was so warm and heartfelt!  It's like I am happy that you are happy that your Santa made you SOOOOOO happy! (I know...does that even make sense? sniffle sniffle)

I bet you look amazing in your hat! :smilehappyyes:  My prayers to you and your family.  Merry Christmas!

@ WELL DONE!!  So thoughtful and, well, perfect!  (can't seem to get rid of my sniffle sniffle...) Merry Christmas!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 17, 2014)

My gals package will be delivered today!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 17, 2014)

Ladies! My SS was @@mirandamanda and she spoiled me quite rotten! I was amazed what an excellent MUT stalking job she did! Everything from the Fresh Sugar balms to the German chocolate was absolutely perfect!  I feel quite blessed to have received such an incredibly thoughtful gift!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 17, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree those chocolates!  I want some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 17, 2014)

On the sixth day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me: 6 Household Treasures!!

  How to even start? First a Greenleaf candle in Silver Spruce!! Oh my, I love this scent! I want to wallow on it and smell like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Holiday kitchen towel! Prime example of something I always want at Christmas, but am too cheap tp buy for myself!! Beautiful blue with a hubba-hubba snow lady on it. Yay!! Thank you! I've already put it in my kitchen.

Bath and Body Works Black Cherry Merlot hand soap! This is a wishlist item!! At last a break from my usual non-scented variety. Momma and DH are thrilled to have something that smells good!

Paddywax Ocean Tide+ Sea Salt candle!! A wishlist item and on of my favorite candles of all time! Hooray!

and, drumroll please........

An Alhambra tray and Alhambra small container!  Now, how did she know I had been secretly yearning for these two exact items? I didn't list them on my wishlist, but she must have read my mind. I have two of the medium containers and have been wanting the tray and small container for at least a year!

  I am overwhelmed and humbled by the generosity, how did I ever deserve all this? I'm just in tears.

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

*6 Household Items , Holiday dish towel, two fabulous candles, BBW handsoap, and two superlative Alhambra items, ( tray and container *)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 17, 2014)

@@Kristine Walker lol... I am a ninja stalker! I saw that you had posted about those vessels on a thread somewhere here and let's just say I had a crap ton of BB points that were burning a hole in my pocket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Dec 17, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> I've worked with, for and around writers most of my life and trust me, they're all pretty shy. Don't let that hold you back. In this day and age, it is HARD to find a publisher willing to publish an unknown so if someone is interested in your work, be proud!


That's encouraging to hear (despite the HARD part haha). I'll try to take it to heart!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 17, 2014)

The reveal thread is so overwhelmingly amazing. Everyone has been getting such wonderfully thought out gifts! It is so fun to think of all the MuT ladies playing with their new "toys" this holiday season!


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ladies! My SS was @@mirandamanda and she spoiled me quite rotten! I was amazed what an excellent MUT stalking job she did! Everything from the Fresh Sugar balms to the German chocolate was absolutely perfect! I feel quite blessed to have received such an incredibly thoughtful gift!


I'm so happy everything got to you okay! My dad lives in Germany and every Christmas he sends a huge box of chocolates so I was more than happy to share!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 17, 2014)

Santa....  oh Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaanta!  Where are you?

PS -- wore my penguin socks today!  Woot!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!!!! @@Donna529 was my Santa! She seriously spoiled me and did an awesome job!!! Thank you thank you thank you Donna! Pictures under the spoiler...sorry some of them are upside down! 


Spoiler



So here is what I saw when I first opened up the box:


 
Fun and festive wrapping! An adorable card! And Godiva truffles!! So tasty…not that I’d know already…  


 
There wasn’t really an order of operations that Donna wanted me to follow, so I just kind of took my best guess and opened them as they caught my eye!
 
First up: a NYX eyeshadow palette! I love Nyx products but have never tried their eyeshadow. Perfect neutral colors for my tastes—I’m excited to try these!!!


 
Next was a small package, but what was inside was big to me…the Tarte Sweet Dreams set! I had talked myself out of this a while ago, in an attempt to try to be good…but was secretly hoping it would end up in my SS package. And well, here it was!!! I love Tarte’s blushes and this color looks perfect for my fair skin. And I’m excited to try the highlighter!


 
I decided next that I couldn’t resist the giant red bag any longer (which, btdubs, is super cute and will be perfect inside). When I opened it up I saw ALL THE SAMPLES. Holy Toledo. So many different things, and a lot from brands I haven’t tried! I haven’t dabbled in Memeboxes or Korean skincare yet, and there were lots of those items—excited to try something new! And also some perfect for curly hair samples…a NYX lipgloss…nail polish…seriously, ALL OF THEM. So fun!!


(Sorry this one is blurry!)


 
Next I decided to open the package with the cute little gold disco ball attached. Well what do you know, the gold disco ball was a lip gloss! Cute! And then it was attached to a holy grail item for me—Blinc mascara!!! I hoard these samples like no tomorrow, and this little set of primer/mascara is perfect for me!




Next package I opened was the Caudalie Beauty Elixir!! I have always wanted to try it (influenced by Youtubers, haha), so this ornament made it on to my wishlist. So excited to try it!



 


 
Not sure how many pictures I'm allowed to include in one post...so I will cut it off here. To be continued shortly!!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 17, 2014)

Amazing @@Donna529 Secret Santa-ing continued under the spoiler!!



Spoiler



Here was where I started to feel really spoiled—I still had 5 more packages to go, but I had already gotten a bunch of stuff on my wishlist! Donna, you were way too generous. Next I opened something I had REALLY been wanting…a Bite mini lip pencil!! I opened the similarly shaped box next and found ANOTHER Bite mini!! I’ve been wanting to try their lip gloss so this is so perfect! Also I just love lippies in general. 


 
I went for the big box next—a Benefit skincare set! I have not really tried much of their skincare, but I like their makeup, so I am eager to try these out!


 
Then I opened up another package…Korean nail art! Totally out of my usual comfort zone, but something that will be totally fun to try! Donna I might have to pick your brain for tips. 


 
Finally, I opened the last package….my reaction was seriously OH MY GOD when I opened it. The Stila In the Light Palette! I have lemmed for this for quite some time, but never let myself buy it because I know I probably have too many neutral eyeshadow palettes. But then when it went on sale, to be discontinued…well, I had to put it on my Elfster wishlist, juuuuust in case I had the most generous SS ever. And well, like I said, OH MY GOD. This was the perfect finale package and just knocked this whole gift out of the park. 


 
And here is the amazingness all together!





Donna, thank you SO SO much for being such a thoughtful and generous Santa!! It is obvious that you stalked my wishlist and posts hard. I am so excited to play with all my new treasures! I think this quote from my fiancée sums it up well: “so we can cancel Christmas now, right?” You seriously spoiled me, and I’m so thrilled! Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

You weren't kidding with "all the samples" that bag is packed!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 17, 2014)

Holy samples, Batman. That's awesome!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 17, 2014)

So happy to see @ spoiled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great, thoughtful gifts by everyone so far. I'm seriously in awe of my fellow MUT ladies.


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 17, 2014)

I got my amazing gift and in moving to a computer to update with pictures!! I'm a mess the gift is so nice and generous and fantastic!!!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 17, 2014)

I received my gift today from my AMAZING magnificent wonderful generous Secret Santa, @@jocedun !!!

I am floored. The gift was so kind and thoughtful and had things I secretly wanted that I never put on any wish list! Honestly everything is just the best gift and I am just astonished she got me all these things! I am SO thankful and appreciative and again, baffled by your generosity Jocelyn!

And now for the gifts! This will be a two parter!





Spoiler



What I saw when I opened the box:







Wizard of Oz figurines/ornaments(?? i'm using them as ornaments!) I LOVE the Wizard of Oz and I was so happy and delighted to see these in there!! What a sweet surprise!





Chocolate!! Dark chocolate specifically. I love it!!






A lip tar!! I haven't put this on any wish lists but I really really wanted to try one!! I love lipstick, especially red lipstick and I have heard amazing things about their staying power!!! This alone could have been the gift! I am so in awe of @@jocedun 's generosity. thank you!











Right about now I realized I should have taken a picture of the inside of the box-so here it is (with some already unwrapped!)

This was a huge surprise--another one I have seen people post about on MuT that I was like 'oh man, that looks awesome' but never posted about, never put on a wish list, nothing! Somehow Jocelyn just KNEW I would love it??!?! Amazing. I'm so excited. 







This. smells. delicious.






More coming in second post!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 17, 2014)

Second part!



Spoiler



More delicious lotion! Yay!! 







A bright colored eyeliner!! I love bright eyeliners!! I had this on my birchbox wish list and there is no way Jocelyn could have known!! I'm so excited to try it!!!!






Ok, the cupcake is so cute and I can't wait to try the body wash. Yum!!






Ok, this was on my wish list but I did not expect to get it AT ALL. I have been wanting to try these for SO LONG. Years probably. I really love tinted lip balms and I just have a feeling that these are like heaven in a tube of chapstick. I cannot believe I got one, let alone three!! Thank you!




Okay, there's DEFINITELY no way for you to know this is my favorite candle scent! I bought one last year, I bought one this year, and now I have a mini!!!!! I think I will take it to work and try to get away with burning it there. It's the perfect travel candle! It's so cute!! and delicious!! ahhh!






More tinted lip balm! In an egg! I'm so excited! I'm allergic to eos lip balms but they always look so cute and fun to use and now I get my very own egg!! 






Super cute bag..






OMG these are amazing!! a pumpkin cuticle oil?!?!?! delicious!! And a ruby wing!! I love ruby wing and I don't have this one and I'm so excited to try it!! AND INDIE POLISH!!! I wanted to try some so badly and these are so perfect and beautiful and christmassy!! I love the Ulta and the yellow included too! I love it all!!






Everything:








Again, I am so thankful and in awe of all of these gifts and kindness and sweet postcard and all of it. From the bottom of my heart, thank you @@jocedun !!!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 17, 2014)

@ so happy it arrived safely and that you loved it! The tracking didn't update for a few days and I was silently FREAKING out. D: I thought the post office had lost it for a moment haha. Also, you totally deserved to be spoiled after all of your surgery issues... I felt so bad reading those posts and making you wait for the gift hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: And P.S. yes those are ornaments!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 17, 2014)

I wait until the end of the day to see the reveals because it is a very stress relieving time before bed!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2014)

So many deliveries today and so few reveals!

We want to see pictures of all your new pretty makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 17, 2014)

These reveals are so awesome!!  My roommate asked me today if I was going to open my package...it took me a minute to say 'no' this time...and it's getting harder with every reveal!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahh these are such good reveals! I am getting impatient now for mine lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Ahh these are such good reveals! I am getting impatient now for mine lol


Me too! I keep getting these (awesome) cryptic messages from my Santa and I am dying to get my package in the mail.  :w00t:


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree--these reveals make me so happy. Excited for my Santee to get hers and see if she likes it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 17, 2014)

Loving the reveals! Patiently waiting for mine. I told Santa to take her time.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2014)

SANTA!!! Yeeeee. Disclaimer: these photos are subpar, and also I can't do the picture-by-picture squeeing I always do since I really need to go to bed and I'm like dying at this point @[email protected] but DEFINITELY LOVING EVERYTHING DD

So look at this magical holographic experience of opening the box and seeing all the presents tucked in so beautifully:











And as per usual, there was a beautiful card (SO SPARKLY!) with an amazingly adorable poem:











"A few more gifts before the final show

A polish that reminds me of you - what do you know!
 
One gift I forgot to send last time
And more personal favorites of mine!
 
I hope these items don't give me away
I'm trying to stay secret until Christmas Day!"
 
(I still have no clue who you are Santa...!! Your secret is safe...for now ;D)
 
 
And look at this super clever and beautiful packaging! When I encountered packaging problems, I just went "FML". This is gorgeous and amazing~ (Also, not featured: an eyeliner which was wrapped SUPER CLEVERLY, I'm just sayin')




 
And santa knows I love giftception. I opened one of them to find this XDDD




 
And this sweet note about the two polish selections:




 




 
(Sorry, I don't have time to type all of it out T___T but I just want to say I think these are BEAUTIFUL polishes and will definitely get used. I'm throwing them and the two christmas-y revlon polishes in my to-go bag for my sleepover this weekend, so my friend and I can play with them. And I'm going to a work-type party with my sister on Saturday where I'll be wearing a plum colored dress, so it's definitely going to be one of these two polishes :33 And I'm having more friends over the weekend after my birthday, so we're definitely going to try out all the polishes you set!)
 
And here are all the goodies laid out~




I'm super excited to try all of this -- especially the Algenist set you've sent me. &gt;.&lt; I've always been curious about the brand, and thank you so much for sending all of these my way! Everything will be loved in this set.
 
Thank you again, Santa!! I really must sleep now or else I'll be up all night squeeing about this wonderful present.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 18, 2014)

I received my present today, and my secret santa is.... @@emilylithium !  I got home really late tonight and going to bed soon, so I will be posting pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's my amazing gifts! Thank you so much to @@DragonChick you did such a wonderful job!!



Spoiler



Every wrapped gift, the ribbons were such a perfect touch!

All the candy that was in the box:

The presents!!!!!

And she was so incredibly thoughtful to include gifts for my kids, even though she didn't have to! They loved it all and would like you to know that they are so thankful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Again, @@DragonChick thank you so much! I honestly couldn't have picked a more perfect gift for myself and I am so excited to use it all!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> My gift came in! Actually it came in awhile ago but I didn't know because my dad didn't tell me I had gotten a box lol.
> 
> My secret santa is: jwls750
> 
> ...


Glad to see you got great gifts!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> Here's my amazing gifts! Thank you so much to @@DragonChick you did such a wonderful job!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy you liked everything! I wanted to get a gift for your children that wasn't just candy. My inner anime fangirl saw the Sailor Moon decals and squeed, and just knew that those would be perfect for your girls!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2014)

Halo legos!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 18, 2014)

All of these reveals have been so amazing! I love seeing how much thought and care have gone into the gifts!

@@ashleylind I'm so happy you liked your gift! I know you're into Korean skincare but that's a field I know nothing about (even thought I got some helps from elves), so I decided to go with stuff I do know! fresh, caudalie and ole henrickson are some of my favorites so I wanted to let you sample those brands. I'm so happy you like everything and hope you enjoy playing with all your new goodies!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's been a crazy/stressful week for me, so I had a lot of trouble keeping up with these threads! Still days behind in the main thread, but I've finally caught up on this thread so that I can post my reveal. I got the most amazing present from @@onelilspark and I'm just blown away!!

Pictures in a spoiler box - 



Spoiler



Here's the present in the box:




Here's the lovely note:




All the pretty wrapped presents:




Then I started opening them and each present has even more presents inside! Also, can I just note how amazing it is that those boxes in the above photo are wrapped such that the top and bottom are wrapped seperately so you don't have to take off the wrapping paper to open them! Kelly, did you know how excited this would make my OCD? haha




Finally here's everything unwrapped:






I'll start from the top left and talk about most of the products in each row. First is homemade chex mix, which is amazing! More than half may already be gone... Then a book, which I'm really excited about becuase I love to read, but have the hardest time picking out a book! I'm hoping to read it soon then hopefully pass along to another MUTer who loves to read *(related: we should totally have a book circular swap!)*. Then is the coolest mug with a tea infuser! I actually just bought this same mug recently, and I'm really excited to have one for work now and one for home/traveling so this is so perfect. Then a bunch of black tea! Really excited to use my new mug for this  Next is some hair products! I'm really excited to try the devacurl and the davines shampoo. I'm also excited to have another mini of the BP Oil becuase I love this stuff!! I think I'll keep this one at my desk at works so my hair can be pretty and soft all day  . And the haIr elastics are adorable, I'll definitely use these! Then MJ Daisy is one of my two daily perfumes, and I've been looking for minis to carry in my purse so I'm very excited for these. Next, the Jergens BB and Supergoog CC are my daily summer go-to's so these will defnintely go to good use! Next row is all of the amazing make up products! SO MANY LIP PRODUCTS which are my favorite! Some of these I've been wanted to try forever like the sugar lip balm in a color (the plum will be perfect for winter when my lips need balm the most!), the revlon stick, and the pacifica. Then comes the rest of the make up samples! I'm literally screamed when I opened the lolitini mini becuase I've been wanting this mini for so long!! And I'm also really excited about the benefit blush and the be a bombshell eye base (I think I'm the only one that actually likes BaB products haha. Yes, they're over priced, and that one stick and mascara were terrible, but I love their lip gloss, blush and eyeshadow!). I'm also really excited about the rainbow honey cuticle balm! You literally read my mind. I've been having a ton of hang nails lately and reallly been looking for something to soothe and heal my cuticles! Finally some masks! Which I cannot wait to use!

Overall this present was just amazing so very pertect for me! Thanks so much!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

So first, please excuse my horrible picture taking abilities.  I was really excited and am notorious for taking bad pictures. :blush:    

My santa was the fabulous @@tulosai !!!!   Tulosai has been my penpal from before the site move and everything she picked was absolutely perfect!

The whole gift had a Jane Austen theme.  *swoon*   :wub:



Spoiler



Opening the box:  






As soon as I read the card I pretty much yelled "It's JANE AUSTEN themed!!!" and maybe sort of scared the dog.  




 Next was Jane Austen goodies.  THAT BIB!!!  I started crying once I saw this, it is PERFECT.  We have been reading Jane Austen to the baby every night for the last few months so she will love this.  It got a big smile and laugh out of my husband.  I would like to pretend the paper dolls will be for the baby but I am so playing with those.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   The band aids are adorable.  There is even a book for me!  




Next was an awesome set of magical pampering products.  Candy Apple and Cinnamon Pumpkin body lotions. (I love food and fall scented products)  My first Pacifica product and it smells soooo good.  Body scrub bonbons and peppermint bubble bath (I may not leave the tub until after the baby is born now).  Yesto towelettes which I have been wanting to try forever and a mini hand sanitizer.  




 For the finale:  ALL the lipglosses!!  This set was on my wishlist and I squeed when I saw it.  I love lip products and this has every color I have ever wanted or wanted to try.  I see hours of amusement in this one set, lol.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   There was also an Ofra brow pencil I am looking forward to trying and some cute nail buffers.  (I love buffers because you can get that clear coat look without polish)  There was a small casualty with the Pacifica duo but I have been curious about re-pressing powders so this gives me the perfect opportunity to try it out!  Last, but not least, The SHIZ perfume oil!!  This is the first scent I have ever worn regularly and I love it!  I am so excited to have more.   :smilehappyyes:  



@@tulosai , your gift is so perfect and I cannot thank you enough for the thought and time you put into it.  It is so special to get something so personal.  Once I stop crying and laughing I am going to spend the day with all my new pretties!!   :flowers:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 18, 2014)

Yay! I'll have a reveal later tonight! I'm spending the day with the BF before he leaves for a month and a half. So I'll leave me and you in waiting.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you so much @@emilylithium !  This was my first Secret Santa on MUT and you definitely spoiled me with some awesome goodies!  I was opening up all of the little presents at my kitchen table while my sister was in the living room, and each time I opened something I kept laughing with happiness.  My sister kept asking me why I was laughing and I told her I was excited about the gifts my SS sent to me.  I kept taking each gift in to show her saying, "Look at this!, Look what she sent me!!, OH, isn't this adorable!".  She wasn't as excited as I was, but I still wanted to share my excitement with someone.  So here are some pictures:



Spoiler








 This was the first thing that I opened.  Eeeeee Macadamia Cleansing Conditioner!  I tried this from a Birchbox and loved it.  I'm so excited to get a full size of it!  I also love that double-sided wrapping paper.




A makeup sponge!  Can't wait to try it out to see how it works.




And I love this wrapping paper too.  It was like a kraft paper with a cute Christmas light print on it.




This is one of my favorite gifts and it wasn't even on my wishlist!  It is a beeswax cat candle locally made in emilylithium's hometown/state.  I love both cats and candles and this was a perfect gift.




A pack of little extras with a bunch of new things I get to play with and try out.




This "facial-in-a-box" is going to be fun to use for a spa day at home.



To be continued...


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 18, 2014)

@@pooteeweet213 Yay! I'm so glad you like everything! I found out how to wrap boxes like that this year and maybe half of my presents are like that under my tree... I have the same mug for myself, when I saw that you wished PopSugar would put one in the next box (because I'm creepy) I knew I had to get it for you. I also have a healthy lip addiction, which made it super fun to shop for you!  Merry Christmas!  :santa:


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 18, 2014)

Spoiler







Yay Bite Beauty lippies!













More lippies!  I immediately tried the Tokyomilk one and it's sooo delicious.  I've never used Butter London or Nanacoco before so it will be fun to try new things.




I think I will try this polish out on my toes.  I've never used anything like it before for a pedicure!



Here is everything together, including some Lindor chocolates to top it all off!


Thank you again @@emilylithium for such a wonderful, thoughtful present.  I appreciate it very much!  :hugs3:


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's here!  It's here! It's here!  ---Actually 2 huge, heavy boxes have arrived!!!  I'm SUPER excited!  Thank you so much @SophiaRae 

You are so thoughtful and generous!  I LOVE the theme!  This is going to be a wonderful Christmas for me, full of surprises.

I opened Day 1 so far &amp; can't wait to open more.  I love the DevaCurl---my absolute favorite hair gel.  I was just looking for post it notes yesterday &amp; the Christmas themed ones are adorable.  They will be put to good use.

I have soooo much to do this time of year, so I'm going to open 1 thing a day as a treat when I'm done with some of my chores.

I'm really bad with pictures on MUT &amp; everytime I log in they've changed another thing.  I'm going to put up a few pictures in a day or so---I have to figure out how to get them to post on here.

Thanks again!  This is amazing.  You have made my whole year!


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 18, 2014)

YOU GUYS. I had the best Santa!! @@Elizabeth Mac sent me the most special and well-thought out box of goodies! She included some things off my wish list and some of her favorites.



Spoiler




First up: look at this beautiful wrapping! I love the green sparkly and red chevron tape. I didn't want to unwrap it!


I've been looking for a purple-gray nail polish and this one is perfect. And matching eyeshadow. Purple is my favorite color and like half my wardrobe so this will be well-loved.


I love cream eyeshadow and was lusting after this set ever since it showed up on birchbox! And the sugar lip treatment looks amazing!


This. Is. Awesome. I've been eyeing this up for awhile. I love trying new BB creams!


Another box contained these goodies. I'm so excited to try the Tarte lip tint and eyeshadow stick!


I could smell this lovely before I even opened it: a LUSH bath melt!


Inside the cute red bag was a collection of deluxe samples (2 bp oil vials! I love that stuff!) along with 2 eucalyptus shower bombs. Santa noted these were great if you had a cold. How did you know that I've been trying to get over a cold for the last week!! I'll be heading off to the shower to try one of these babies out as soon as I'm done with this post!


And the whole collection of goods! Including the Body Shop shower gel in my favorite scent ever (Satsuma) and the MAC wipes that somehow didn't make it into the other pictures. I blame it on excitement.


One last picture of the kitty photo bomb. She was less interested in the presents, but rather heading straight for the box that everything came in...typically furballl!



Thank you soooooooo much @@Elizabeth Mac !!!! I'm so grateful for the effort you put into everything!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 18, 2014)

Desperately seeking my Santa??? I got your awesome gift but I don't see your username... only your real name! Who are you so I can do a proper reveal thank you!


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 18, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so happy you liked the gift! It has been so fun shopping for you. I sort of deduced from your forum name that you must love cats, so when i saw that cat candle i immediately thought of you. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2014)

@@tulosai you could try elfster, it has people's real names and their MuT usernames!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 18, 2014)

On the seventh day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me : 7 Handcrafted Gifts!  My wishlist was chockablock with various handcrafted wishes, but I never dreamed I would get seven!

 Four beautiful and useful greeting cards, cards and stationary are a big favorite of mine, and I ran out of cards last month and kept putting off buying more. These will definitely be put to good use.

A very cute tree ornament, and a very memorable "boob" ornament. I plan to give the boob to DH so he can hold and squeeze it any time.

 An amazingly wonderful smelling salt scrub in Orange and Clove!! Instant Christmas scent memories of Momma and I doing cloved oranges every year when I was younger.

  A fantastic deep purple lace scarf! Perfect weight for year-round wearing.

 Wow! What a present, I am tickled pink!

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

*6 Household Items , Holiday dish towel, two fabulous candles, BBW handsoap, and two superlative Alhambra items, ( tray and container *)

*7 Handcrafted Gifts, cards, ornaments, salt scrub and purple lace scarf*


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 18, 2014)

I had the most amazing Santa ever!!! @@meaganola completely spoiled me! I am so overwhelmed by her generosity! I love everything! I am at a loss for words so I will try and be as coherent as possible.

So I am going to be honest, from the beginning I had a feeling that @@meaganola was my SeSa. There was a Loki comment and then a comment that something from the espionage kick starter would have been perfect for her SeSa and I immediately thought of the Sherlock nail wraps. What threw me off for awhile though was you said your SeSa was a sweetheart and I'm like nahh that"s not me then! lol I just can't help myself from trying to figure everything out. It's my Sherlock obsessed mind going to work!

Ok so picture time! My photos turned out so crappy thanks to my iPhone and bad lighting, also PLEASE ignore my paint splattered chipped manicure! I plan on doing a manicure later! (With some new gifts!) THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!



Spoiler






Ok so at this point this is where I started crying! (I cry a lot) Look how pretty everything is! I already felt so spoiled!




This was the first thing I opened. MAC lipsticks!!!! I am a huge lover of MAC lipsicks so I squealed when I saw them! I was jealous when Meaganola was giving her SeSa MAC. I added some to my wishlist JIC. I got Film Noir and Snob. I LOVE deep red lipsticks. LOVE! This one is going to get so much love from me! SO pretty! Snob is a color I am not used to wearing so I put it on my wishlist to try and get out of my comfort zone. Yes pink is out of my comfort zone lol




Look how cool this Shiro lipgloss is!! I am sad to use it to ruin the cool design, but I love Shiro lipglosses so I will definitely use it. So pretty!




OMG! I laughed out loud when I saw this! She posted about this on Shiro's thread and I made a comment about the packaging being funny. I never thought I would get it! But look! How funny is this?




There was a button in this one that said "BORED" from Sherlock so I was wondering if there was Sherlock inspired items in here and It's Geek Chic Sherlock set!! I have been wanting to try Geek Chic for a very long time and I look at the Sherlock set and now I have them!!! I am so excited to try them! I am a little worried since I never tried to use shadow in a clamshell before, but first time for everything. I LOVE these!




SQUEEEE! I really wanted this! It's Honey You Should See Me In A Crown from Dollish Polish! It's a Sherlock nail poilish!! This is going on my nails right away!




This had a cute Loki's Army button on it! I was not expecting a Loki nail polish though! It is so pretty!!! I don't know which I love more. I looked at this before, but never thought about it past that! (At this point I realized that I have been using exclamation points a lot lol) I will have to use this on my toes, because I need to use both of these polishes now!




I was shocked when I saw this. I made a comment in one of the indies thread that I wanted to try some Black Violet stuff and now I get to try it! It's Affogato perfume oil and it smells absolutely amazing! It smells like coffee and vanilla, and I am an absolute coffee addict so this stuff smells like heaven to me I keep opening it up to smell it! So good!




This is a body butter from Black Violet called Yule Nog. I want to eat this. It smells great! I will throw this in my purse to use while on the run (I'm always on the run).




I am so happy about this! I am a chapstick addict, A notoriously Norbid addict, and a Castiel addict. So this is all three!




SQUEEEE! Its the Winchester Gospel collection from Notoriously Morbid! These are so pretty! Ive really been wanting these since they are supernatural.




This! I love Star Wars, and Meagan made a comment in the indie thread that she got this, and I made a comment about how jealous I was that I didn't sign up for the sub to get this, and she gave me hers!! This is so generous of you! I can't believe it It's a gorgeous green! 




For some reason when I opened this I laughed. I was never expecting this many mascaras!! I mentioned in my wishlist that I didn't really need anything, but my mascara stash was running low and now I am well stocked!!! I am so excited to try the Laura Mercier and Model Co! i never tried anything from either brand before. Thank you so much!!! I am well stocked now! (My mom also stole a LM one from me already haha)




Ok, this shocked me. I collect perfume and I opened this and was so overwhelmed. There are so many perfumes in here!! She even gave me some of the cutest Thierry Mugler and Oscar De La Renta minis! Also the Nirvana set! OMG I LOVE THIS! THANK YOU!!!!!




Thank you so much for this! I have been wanting to try this after some talked about it in the indie bath thread!! Showers are like spas to me so any bath products are great!




This is all my goodies all together!!!!! I wish my lighting was better to show it all off. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!! I am so ecstatic to play with it all!!!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH @@meaganola !!! You are the best!!!! I am so overwhelmed by your generosity! I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 18, 2014)

Seeing all the reveals just fills me with joy, everyone has done an awesome job!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 18, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I had the most amazing Santa ever!!! @@meaganola completely spoiled me! I am so overwhelmed by her generosity! I love everything! I am at a loss for words so I will try and be as coherent as possible.
> 
> So I am going to be honest, from the beginning I had a feeling that @@meaganola was my SeSa. There was a Loki comment and then a comment that something from the espionage kick starter would have been perfect for her SeSa and I immediately thought of the Sherlock nail wraps. What threw me off for awhile though was you said your SeSa was a sweetheart and I'm like nahh that"s not me then! lol I just can't help myself from trying to figure everything out. It's my Sherlock obsessed mind going to work!
> 
> ...


[email protected]@meaganola got an indie lovin' Santee.

Talk about the ideal pairing!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, I need to check out Geek Chic Cosmetics...Sherlock and Supernatural? I'm sold!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 18, 2014)

oh wow! love all the indie brands--where on earth did the crying james van der beek come from? I need that.


----------



## klg534 (Dec 18, 2014)

OMG @@jannie135 THANK YOU THANK YOU! I got my gift, and will post pictures soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  &lt;3 &lt;3 I had a not that great day and these reveals are warming my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> oh wow! love all the indie brands--where on earth did the crying james van der beek come from? I need that.


That was a Shiro Cosmetics Color of the Month in, like, December 2012 that Caitlin brought back for Crafty Wonderland this past weekend, and it was available only at the event, as was the striped Bough of Holly gloss also from Shiro, but that is a complete CW-only thing that apparently will never be made again because it's a *huge* nightmare to make.  CW is basically live-action etsy.  It's just one of the many perks of living in Portland!

AND I GOT A PACKAGE!  My Santa is @@yousoldtheworld!  Today has been epically draining day, so I'm opening and taking photos as I go now because I need a bit of happy (and, man, I can already tell that I have a BOX OF HAPPY even though I've only gotten as far as the explanatory note and TITLE CARD!  You know you're in for an awesome ride when there's a TITLE CARD involved!), and I will post the reveal tomorrow after I get back from (spoiler alert) a trip to the 1980s!  My Edgar has already to get into the box, BTW.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesome--I love rare items like that. Perhaps I will get crafty and make my own van der beek item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 18, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> oh wow! love all the indie brands--where on earth did the crying james van der beek come from? I need that.


this is what i'm talking about, my life is missing out


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> That was a Shiro Cosmetics Color of the Month in, like, December 2012 that Caitlin brought back for Crafty Wonderland this past weekend, and it was available only at the event, as was the striped Bough of Holly gloss also from Shiro, but that is a complete CW-only thing that apparently will never be made again because it's a *huge* nightmare to make.  CW is basically live-action etsy.  It's just one of the many perks of living in Portland!
> 
> AND I GOT A PACKAGE!  My Santa is @@yousoldtheworld!  Today has been epically draining day, so I'm opening and taking photos as I go now because I need a bit of happy (and, man, I can already tell that I have a BOX OF HAPPY even though I've only gotten as far as the explanatory note and TITLE CARD!  You know you're in for an awesome ride when there's a TITLE CARD involved!), and I will post the reveal tomorrow after I get back from (spoiler alert) a trip to the 1980s!  My Edgar has already to get into the box, BTW.


Edgar may or may not find that there is a small something in there for him and his brother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope it brightens your day a little! You don't know how excited I was to get you! &lt;3


----------



## atomic (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you so much @@BeMyBait!!! I love everything. &lt;3



Spoiler






Look how amazing everything looks together!




Pretty packaging!




The goodies!!

Going clockwise:

- Cynthia Rowley lipgloss in Sugar

- TokyoMilk lip balm in Salted Caramel (The first thing I opened and tried! It smells soo good and perfect for the holidays! I've been walking around with permanent duckface because I can't get my lips close enough to my nose!)

- NCLA nail polish in Eight Days a Week, a gorgeous periwinkle blue

- Glamour Doll Eyes blush in Hot for Teacher (I've never tried any indie makeup brands, only indie nail polish, so this will be awesome to try!)

- Nourish Organic cream face cleanser (This is perfect for my dry skin!)

- Bobbi Brown BB cream

- Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish set (LOVE!! I've been wanting to try this for years!)

- Laura Mercier mascara in black

- Cargo blush in Bali (Yay! I've also wanted to try Cargo)

- Rainbow Honey l'orange ganache lip balm (Sounds yummy!)

- Coola BB cream

- Rainbow Honey Muscovite solid perfume

- Rimmel Show Off lip lacquer in Big Bang (I've been wanting to try this product!)

- Benefit Benetint (I've also been wanting to try this for years!)

- SeaRx moisturizing lotion




More goodies!

- Benefit Posiebalm (More Benefit!!)

- Caudalie grape water (!!!!!!)

There was also an Urban Decay Naked Flushed card sample, a Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer card sample, and a chocolate candy set designed to look like makeup that I already tried!

Seriously, you are so awesome, @@BeMyBait! You listened to all my requests (bb cream, blush, lip products, moisturizing products, brands I'd like to try), while still surprising me and adding things that I wouldn't have thought of, but still can't wait to try.



Edit: Images resized and captions added!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2014)

atomic said:


> Thank you so much @@BeMyBait!!! I love everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, what GDE color did you get? Great gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomic (Dec 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ooh, what GDE color did you get? Great gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got blush in Hot for Teacher!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2014)

atomic said:


> I got blush in Hot for Teacher!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhhhhh!! That's one of my absolute favorites!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 18, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> It's here!  It's here! It's here!  ---Actually 2 huge, heavy boxes have arrived!!!  I'm SUPER excited!  Thank you so much @SophiaRae
> 
> You are so thoughtful and generous!  I LOVE the theme!  This is going to be a wonderful Christmas for me, full of surprises.
> 
> Thanks again!  This is amazing.  You have made my whole year!


I am beyond excited!!! I'm so giddy that I keep smiling and giggling as I type this just thinking about the rest of the treats I packed for you. I had so much fun putting it all together and coming up with the rhymes. It makes my Christmas to know how much you appreciate and loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh and my hubby just told me, "I'm pretty sure you are on MUT or Sephora because you have that certain look on your face right now." LOL!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 18, 2014)

I look over and find this. Irene Catler is so happy to have gotten a present. A brand new box!



Spoiler


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 19, 2014)

Three out of four cats agree, Secret Santa boxes are the BEST gifts ever!






(No. 4 prefers licking bags)


----------



## Dashery (Dec 19, 2014)

Have I got a reveal for you!

My lovely Santa is @@CurlyTails! Seeing that box sitting on the backseat of my dad’s car, my impulse control shot to zero. I killed time (seriously, hours flew by), opening this giant box and typing up a reveal.

Check out all this amazingness from curlytails! This is an on the road reveal!

(Part 1)



Spoiler



That is one giant, beaaauuuuutiful box. The wrapping is all so pretty and I just didn't know where to start.






The first thing I opened:

Waved goodbye to my campus with my two favorite things: Kat Von D and lip minis!






Now, to survive such a long car trip, a lady needs her sustenance. And Christina more than came through!






I absolutely _love_ hi-chew. I've never had this cherry flavor before, but it might be one of my favorite now. Oh, who am I kidding? They’re all my favorites!






Welcome to the farms of Pennsylvania. Chocolate: check. Christmas: check. We are ready to bust into this box!

Now, in her card, Curlytails said that she put together a nice collection of indie items and oh boy did she. I am thrilled! I always say that when I get chance, I want to try all the indies and then I just never do. She spoiled me, she really did. Just you wait and see.

I immediately gravitated to these cutie boxes.






Inside were:






First came these just darling lip colors. These are both gorgeous. (Spoiler alert: every color curly tails chose is perfect!) _Island of the Fay_ is killing me. That sounds like a place I want to live…or write about. Both, probably.






*swoons* Oh, which one do I wear first! I’m gravitating towards _South of France_, because that is my favorite part of France. But they all call to me! I just love all these; I love the idea of a less heavy lipstick. Sometimes I want bright, berry lips, but don’t like the heavy, cakey feeling around 2 pm. I will be using these like crazy! (Also, there were adorable baby clamshell samples that I forgot to photograph.)

*wide eyes* Haus of Gloi! Yipee!

A lovely assortment of perfume samples. I haven’t gotten to smell them each yet (I was afraid they would spill in the car), but I can’t wait. I’ve done a completely 180 with perfume recently; I went from tossing them over my shoulder to gobbling up all the samples I can find.






You know what I’ve missed the most at college? Baths. The second I get home, I am getting in the bath with this, becoming a rosy mermaid, and never getting out.







Stay tuned for part 2!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 19, 2014)

Part 2 of @@CurlyTails awesome gift!
 


Spoiler



 
While we’re in PA, I should probably check out some PA brands…






Boom! I maintain my previous mermaid statement. Also, this smells exactly like _something_ from my childhood. I don’t know what exactly; some kind of soap or summery thing. (My sister concurs. She says it smells like our aunt.) But in any case, I love it! I love scents that remind of seasons or memories.

Next, an aromaleigh eyeshadow!






I’m not sure if the picture shows the color well, but Curlytails, I could not have chosen a better color if I tried. This is beautiful.
So then I took a gas station stop and, with it, a break from the indies.






True story: when I first began to open this one, I was like, “Yay! Candy!” It may not be candy, but it certainly didn’t disappoint! (Also, that lipgloss is called _cupcake_ so I think I still win.)

Leaving the gas station, I opened one of the prettiest things in the box.






The description on the back says: “_Featuring the exquisite underwater illustrations of artist Jill Bliss, this accordion-style postcard book celebrates the beauty and magic of the sea.”_

This postcards really are exquisite: they all fold out into one image.

Ooh, I hope I don’t get lost in the woods of PA. You never know when you might come across some candy cottages and hungry witches. (And I think we’ve all already seen how well my impulse control works…)






O.O Oh. Oh no! Run, little children! Run!






Oh, never mind, it just some friendly king. No witches here. _Whew._

But seriously, this Etude House hand cream is the cutest! And it smells just like cookies.






But, um, is the box trying to flash me?

Yikes!... Let's move onto part 3!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2014)

That aromaleigh is drool worthy!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 19, 2014)

Part 3 of @@CurlyTails awesome gift!'


Spoiler



 
This is my favorite wrapping by far. I just kept calling to me and I finally gave in.





And by that I mean I promptly put that ribbon in my hair.






Haha But I did open the present too. So, ya know what’s endless? Pennsylvania. And face masks apparently.






I actually said, “Holy face masks, batman!” When I opened this. I am so ready for the next mask party!

When I saw this next gift, I was regretting slathering on that Etude hand cream already.






*swoons* Oh, curlytails, you spoil me!

Next, up is a picture I took sideways so that you can see, yep, still in the farms of PA.






But this conditioner is for blonde hair and I can’t wait to use it! My hair is always in a desperate need for more conditioning.






Chocolate! Phew. Reinforcements were needed about now.






And then came this little box. Hmmmm…what could these be?






Eee! True story: I’ve bought from GDE before, but never for myself. It’s always been as a gift for someone else. I’m thrilled to get my grubby hands all over these. (Also, the circus collection is my favorite. Woo!)

Assorted sample baggies. That Abracadabra back there is killing me with how gorgeous it is. I played with it for about five minutes, I swear.






And now, the sample bags to rule them all:






My one true love. I may be known for a bit of hyperbole, but I dead serious when I say LotR is one of the most important things in my life. These are just plain ol’ heartwarming. I’m wearing _The Last Homely House_ as soon as I can.


Okay, okay. There's still a part 4...


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 19, 2014)

I finally got my package from my building's packaging office and my Secret Santa is the wonderful @@nicepenguins !! I just totally heart MUT for bringing us all together.

The gift came in a beautiful blue box with my Santa's MUT name written right on it, so I wasn't left wondering for too long       


I eagerly opened up the box and this is what I saw: 




Then I saw not one, but TWO envelopes! Of course, I followed instructions and opened this one first: 




My Santa had two envelopes, one was the explanation of her gift and the other was her family's lovely Xmas card which was a beautiful photo of her son, he is just too cute for words     :wub:

So @@nicepenguins said I could do the 12 days of Christmas (and one extra!) since she had so kindly individually wrapped 13 gifts for me, HOW EXCITING! At first I didn't think I could contain myself, I mean look at all of this pretty!: 




But then I thought yes, I will open up 1-2 gifts a day for the next six days and open the last gift on Christmas        

Here's what I opened up for today!







Eeeep that mug!! I am loving the design and color and I was JUST thinking about getting one of these to carry my tea around in so this is wonderful timing.  And brushes, so so exciting! Now that I've amassed so much makeup, I am really starting to get more into brushes so these pretties from coastal scents are SO welcome to my collection! I can't wait to try these out!!

That's all from me tonight, until tomorrow....thank you again @@nicepenguins !! I'm even more excited for the next week


----------



## Dashery (Dec 19, 2014)

Part 4 (and final part) of @@CurlyTails amazing, fantastic, beautiful, wonderful gift!



Spoiler



Do my eyes deceive me? Is this a box of ribbons? And I just used up a few spools the other day. Perfect timing!






But there’s makeup in here too!






Another beautiful TokyoMilk product (with kissing tips no less haha).

*Note the sublime packaging of TokyoMilk against the lot of tractors in the background. Art, my friends.

Next:






My first real Tarte product! Girl, you picked the perfect colors!

This sweet tin also housed an assortment of eyeliners (I go through black eyeliner like nobody’s business…). There was also another mini KvD lipstick, the legendary NYX Milk, three Ulta quads (I think you may have doubled my eye shadow collection!), mascara (I can’t wait to try it! I love trying new mascaras.), a super shiny sugar lippie, and my first Pacifica products! (That solid perfume smells fantastic; it’s just like my aunt’s garden.)




 





As we approached the Maryland border, I came to the last three gifts. 






Hmm…I sense some books here…






This is not the book I was expected. It is so much better than my wildest dreams. I made the dorkiest face when I saw this. Months ago, I was kicking myself for never picking one of these up. Curlytails, I can’t believe you got me this! *hugs*






The next two were these gorgeous notebooks. I don’t think Curlytails new this, but peacocks are one of my favorite things. I always laugh when I see them. Side note: A lot of my major involves studying evolution, and peacocks drove Darwin absolutely batty because he couldn't figure out how their impractical tails survived natural selection. I just think they’re so precious!

And, drum roll, please. Last, but most certainly not least, is a scarf Curlytails crocheted for me:






I didn’t even notice this was a circle scarf until I got all tangled up in it. It’s so gorgeous, Christina. I love the colors; If this makes any sense, they have this cool balance between sea colors and very futuristic spacey. I love it. It actually became my impromptu pillow on this car ride...haha



Christina, you spoiled me so much. I don't think I can ever express how grateful I am. This community is a great thing; it's amazing how we do such awesome stuff together. Thank you so much! ｡：ﾟ(｡ﾉω＼｡)ﾟ･｡


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 19, 2014)

klg534 said:


> OMG @@jannie135 THANK YOU THANK YOU! I got my gift, and will post pictures soon!


Yay!! I totally forgot to write a card... but I'm sure everything is self explanatory? XD



pooteeweet213 said:


> It's been a crazy/stressful week for me, so I had a lot of trouble keeping up with these threads! Still days behind in the main thread, but I've finally caught up on this thread so that I can post my reveal. I got the most amazing present from @@onelilspark and I'm just blown away!!
> 
> Pictures in a spoiler box -
> 
> ...


Circular book swap sounds so cool I'd be in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LadyK said:


> So first, please excuse my horrible picture taking abilities.  I was really excited and am notorious for taking bad pictures. :blush:
> 
> My santa was the fabulous @@tulosai !!!!   Tulosai has been my penpal from before the site move and everything she picked was absolutely perfect!
> 
> ...


OMG A JANE AUSTEN THEME!!!!!!!!! That's so cute! I'm actually reading Mansfield Park right now! Which one are you reading? And which one is your favorite? I really like Northanger Abbey and Persuasion. 

There are so many talented and creative people on this thread~~

If I participate next year I may be in Korea teaching English. I hope I can participate again. : )


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 19, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Amazing @@Donna529 Secret Santa-ing continued under the spoiler!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad you liked everything [email protected]@


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 19, 2014)

@@Dashery - I'm so glad you liked everything! I was so thrilled to have you as a Santee, and your car reveal cracked me up! Enjoy the pretties!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 19, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @@Dashery - I'm so glad you liked everything! I was so thrilled to have you as a Santee, and your car reveal cracked me up! Enjoy the pretties!


Thank you so much again! It was great fun on the car ride. I got wrapping paper everywhere.... haha


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 19, 2014)

@@KatieKat - I'm thrilled that you liked everything!! I'm sorry to hear you have a cold though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find that minor symptoms (like coughing) tend to stick around forever, and I can't get rid of them. I hope the shower bombs help! Have fun enjoying everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, what an abundance of awesome gifts! Great job, all the Santas, I really, really love everything and I'm so excited to see what everyone gets.

I also hope my Santee will like her gifts once they've arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 19, 2014)

Dear Santa,

My husband was able to get extra time off work so I will now be leaving for vacation tomorrow! I won't be home until January 2, so unless my gift comes today I won't get it until then. We have someone collecting our packages so it will be safe! Just wanted to give you a heads up in case I don't post about getting it!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2014)

These gifts exceed all expectations, great job ladies!!!


----------



## BeMyBait (Dec 19, 2014)

Yay! I'm so glad you like it all!

I spent a lot of time pouring over your survey and stalking your WL on Elfster lol Which I'm glad I did because I almost got the Tokyo Milk in Absinthe (sounded yummy to me!) until I read that you hated black licorice! /phew

It took a lot of restraint to not open up the Salted Caramel though. I just wanted to smell it!

Merry Christmas girlie &lt;3 It was fun to put together for you!



atomic said:


> Thank you so much @@BeMyBait!!! I love everything. &lt;3
> 
> Seriously, you are so awesome, @@BeMyBait! You listened to all my requests (bb cream, blush, lip products, moisturizing products, brands I'd like to try), while still surprising me and adding things that I wouldn't have thought of, but still can't wait to try.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 19, 2014)

Yay @@latinafeminista --I'm so glad you liked the first part of your gifts! I hope it's a fun (abbreviated) 12 days of

Christmas for you--it was lots of fun to shop for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The giving/shopping part is so fun that someone could send me a box with a lone sample in it and I'd still be happy to participate.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 19, 2014)

These reveals have been amazing! All the gifts have been so thoughtful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> Yay!! I totally forgot to write a card... but I'm sure everything is self explanatory? XD
> 
> Circular book swap sounds so cool I'd be in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


We just finished Mansfield Park and are now reading Emma.  My favorites are Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility.  I love absurd characters like Mrs. Jennings and Mr. Collins.  They crack me up!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

So, my Santa is @@ohsailor and I think that she might actually be some sort of gift giving wizard. First let me warn you that she beyond spoiled me and every single thing in this enormous box was perfect. I started crying before I even opened anything and am still sniffling a little now. Just kind of overwhelmed at how thoughtful everything is!

But, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Part One: 



Spoiler



The box was so huge and adorable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  A peek inside!MARSHMALLOW MELTS. These are going to be incredible in a mug of hot cocoa. Perfect samples. A face mask, hair oil, &amp; YSL gloss (I missed out on that as a Sephora sample a few weeks ago &amp; was so bummed! HOW DID YOU KNOW?)Cute little Formula X gift tags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a cracker! I totally failed at opening this properly, but so cute. AHHHHH. Indies. Tilt/Shift lipstick samples, GDE shadows, Fryinnae Pixie Epoxy AND a Smashbox liquid lipstick! Can we just stop &amp; appreciate this wrapping paper? It's the best. A box filled with more gifts AND CHOCOLATE, which I promptly started eating. Tons and tons of things all wrapped like little candies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Holy crap, I was excited about this! COLOUR POP. I have been dying to try them for months and now I get to try these gorgeous metallic eyeshadows AND the new lippie stix. MORE LIP PRODUCTS. So excited about all of these!! More indies &lt;3 First, Queen Bee perfume oil in Pumpkin Bread, Pumpkin &amp; Poppy Inner Glow powder, Little Sparrow lipstick in Rust, aaand I don't know where the last two are from but omg that caramel apple scrub smells good enough to eat! Ok, this is where I really started losing it, as far as the crying is concerned. I am a pretty huge Packer fan &amp; this bear is too cute for words. Not pictured is a tiny football that goes in his paw &amp; when you squeeze him he says GO PACK GO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why yes, that does say 7 layer s'mores in Hazelnut Dream. I want to eat the whole jar with a spoon right now. Whoooooo Queen Bee Detangler in PINEAPPLE (yum!) and a huuuge bottle of Purity, which is my go to cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> NYX  Matte Lip Creams! I have been dying to try these and now I have three including Copenhagen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BABY MELTEDS. This set was sold out everywhere &amp; I missed it! WIZARDRY. I will have to google this to see exactly what it is, but it's some sort of citrus serum so I love it already. ADORABLE TIN OLAF LUNCHBOX. ....and there's more inside!! So. Excited. About. These. 1) They are Espionage which is a brand I have been dying to try and 2) THEY ARE LITERARY NAIL WRAPS. Applewood scented hair mist from Alchemic Muse &lt;3 Ahhh the GDE Orange is the New... tin set! This is why I think she is a wizard.. this is seriously my favorite perfume in the world but I DONT think I've ever posted about it. THANK YOU!!! Super, super cute Tarte set with a gloss &amp; mini lip surgence!



TO BE CONTINUED...

ETA: Ahh posted without my comments. I'm workin' on it!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 19, 2014)

LadyK said:


> We just finished Mansfield Park and are now reading Emma.  My favorites are Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility.  I love absurd characters like Mrs. Jennings and Mr. Collins.  They crack me up!


I have some audiobooks that I keep meaning to read with titles like Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters.  I need to pull them out and listen!  I love Austen and it would be cute to see the mash up!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have some audiobooks that I keep meaning to read with titles like Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters.  I need to pull them out and listen!  I love Austen and it would be cute to see the mash up!


The Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters book is really great!  Some of the authors other mash ups didn't work for me but that one is almost perfect.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

PART TWO. (as if part one were not enough!)



Spoiler



Mini Dolce Perfume! Sniffed this already &amp; immediately had to put it on. Love it! Cinnamon Gum &lt;3 'HEY GIRL HEY! I noticed you've been really rocking it lately, female friend.' MJ Daisy Dream (love Daisy, have not smelled Daisy Dream!), Fresh lip balm in Petal (I had one of these and gave it away in a trade before I knew how incredible these were!), &amp; AHAVA eye serum! Another Forula X tag that says to read the front and back! Hmmm! Remember when I said I was crying before? NOTHING compared to the waterworks that ensued when I saw this box. Look at this. Just look at it. It's probably the most beautiful thing that I own! KVD Black Friday Set! Spoiler alert: I bought this for my santee &amp; it was so hard to give up. I &lt;3 KVD. Ciate ornament!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I will leave the polish inside &amp; hang it on the tree! More of the world's most awesome wrapping paper. And a SANTA BOX inside! Filled with even more goodies. First, Smashbox lipsticks &lt;3 A DKNY perfume (another one I haven't tried!) Ohhh Laura Mercier souffle body creme! It smells something like heaven. Jasmine whipped soap! Whipped soap is my new favorite thing. Haus of Gloi Hearth Perfume Oil!! I got a sample of this with my last order &amp; was kicking myself for not ordering more. Haus of Gloi hair oil in Parkin!!! YAY!!! Trio of amazing. Belle &amp; Blaire Cinderella Whipped Soap, Haus of Gloi Fancy Bread whpiped soap, &amp; Savor Pineapple whipped soap!! Real Techniques Kabuki! Needed a new one so bad! AND Guerlain mascara + Yes To wipes (already in the purse!) Powder Brush! Needed one of these too! It's SO fluffy and soft! GLITTER PAPER!!!!!!! And inside, another Santa box filled with amazingness! THE MOTHER LOAD. Haus of Gloi Honeysuckle Lemon Curd Soft Bubbling Scrub &amp; Parkin Whipped Soap. Malena's Gourmet Creations Banana Walnut Face Scrub &amp; Cocoa Caffeine mask. Savor Poison Apple &amp; Filthy Cute whipped soaps. Alchemic Muse Krumkake Foaming Body Scrubs &amp; Hearth Cream Soap. Flowerbomb mini! Another perfume I have smelled many, many times at Sephora but never purchase! Then, there was this box. This box alone would have been MORE than enough of a gift for me. Shrieked when I opened it. Guys. Alice in Wonderland and Disney are two of my absolute favorite things on earth. I want to live in this sweatshirt. Last but certainly not least, this amazing scarf! I couldn't get a good picture of it but it's so, so awesome.Alice in Wonderland text from the book! &lt;3



I still just can't even comprehend this. I feel like I won some sort of amazing Santa jackpot! Ella, you are incredible. You made my week and my Christmas! Once I figure out a proper way to thank you, expect a long rambling message or possibly mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you times infinity! :santa:   :luv:   :satisfied:   :w00t:   :wizard: :laughing:   :smilehappyyes:   :mussical:   :laughno:   :flowers:   :hugs3:   :sunshine:   :wub:   B)   :lol:

ETA: FREAKING UPSIDE DOWN PICTURES. RAWR.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 19, 2014)

On the eighth day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me : 8 Facial Features!! 

 OK, the reason I always say no skincare, is because my skin is very sensitive and it easier to say I don't want any than expect anyone to go hunting down sensitive skin products

 But my Santa is the Ninja Stalking Queen of MUT!

First some of my Holy Grail items: Smith's Rosebud Salve, Liz Earle Facial Cloths (the only cloth I ever use on my face) and two purse-size Cetaphil cream and lotion!! Stoked!

Next. Aquaphor Gentle Baby Wash and Shampoo. I've never seen this before and I am so excited to try it! If all goes well I will switch to this instead of the Paula's Choice and save myself a bundle.

Philosophy 3 in 1 Cleanser for Face and Eyes! Can't wait to try this, I've never heard of this product before.

Drumroll..... Caudalie Makeup Remover Cleansing water!! My heart stopped there for a second. I've been curious to try something from this line, but was hesitant since it is a little spendy for me. I'm delighted to get this one.

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

*6 Household Items , Holiday dish towel, two fabulous candles, BBW handsoap, and two superlative Alhambra items, ( tray and container *)

*7 Handcrafted Gifts, cards, ornaments, salt scrub and purple lace scarf*

*8 Facial products, cleansers, cloths, moisturizers and makeup remover*


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 19, 2014)

@ When I checked your elfster wish list (because I loved seeing what people were getting), I was like DANG THAT GIRL IS GETTING HOOKED UP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> @ When I checked your elfster wish list (because I loved seeing what people were getting), I was like DANG THAT GIRL IS GETTING HOOKED UP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahahaha I actually did two Secret Santas on Elfster this year &amp; they both went all out. Beginning to wonder if there's even anything left on my list!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

Okay, I’m rested up and more or less recovered from yesterday.  (I still have a lingering headache, but it’s faded down to a tolerable-without-painkillers level.)  And now…  Part one of my reveal!  (I got SO SPOILED that I'm still trying to wrap my head around it!)



Spoiler



Kitties on the card and the address label!  Eee!  (Weird.  I'm not sure why these are different sizes.  I used the same dimensions on them when I was editing them!)













First layer:  A title card!  Seriously!  This was when I knew I had to prepare myself for awesome.  And Dayglo.




 I'm pretty sure I had this design on a report folder when I was in the eighth grade:






Slightly fuzzy picture, but glittery velvet color-it-yourself!  Light-up yo-yos!  A multicolor pen!  (I have a *major* weakness for these sorts of pens!)  HERSHEYETTES!  These were my *favorite* holiday candy when I was in high school — in the ‘80s!  Hershey’s used to sell them in one-pound bags during the Christmas season like M&amp;Ms, and my mom would stock up because they were apparently sold year-round when *she* was a kid, and she liked them much better than M&amp;Ms.  I hadn’t gotten around to buying any this year yet, so, whoo!  I have the best candy-coated chocolates around now!






Nail wraps!  I &lt;3 nail wraps!  And in totally ‘80s colors, too!  I think the essie ones are like fishnet stockings for your nails, so they would go over already-painted nails.  This opens up all sorts of possibilities.






Socks!  See that eye-searing orange?  I was warned there was some in here (I hate orange), but it’s so appropriate for the theme that it is I love it!  Also:  SOCKS!  These will have to be put aside until spring because it’s too danged cold right now for ankle socks, but just *looking* at them makes me happy to know that spring *will* be here.






Kitty toys, from @yousoldtheworld’s Edgar to my Edgar and Oscar!  Ed usually doesn’t like things that make noise, but he *loves* the balls with the bells!  I put the milk cap ring things away to bring out once they’re bored with the balls.  I find it best if they rotate through things and don’t get *all* of the toys to play with at once.






And this is Ed saying, “Oh, hey, I just *know* there’s something up here for me.”






Now we hit the layer where the wrapped goodies begin, and that will be the next post because I think I hit the picture limit here.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

All these reveals are so awesome!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> So, my Santa is @@ohsailor and I think that she might actually be some sort of gift giving wizard. First let me warn you that she beyond spoiled me and every single thing in this enormous box was perfect. I started crying before I even opened anything and am still sniffling a little now. Just kind of overwhelmed at how thoughtful everything is! But, anyway. &lt;img class="bbc_emoticon" default="" f="" http:="" public="" src="style_emoticons=IMG_02971.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TO BE CONTINUED... ETA: Ahh posted without my comments. I'm workin' on it!

&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;Holy Moly......that's seriously a lot of awesomeness!!!!!&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2014)

I dont know what the heck is going on with my posts, but please forgive the crazy format of the reply. No clue what's going on with my computer....


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

Part two!  This is what I saw after I got the extras in the previous post out of the box:






WHAT'S IN THE BOX? behind spoiler tags!



Spoiler



Bad picture of everything wrapped up laid out on my dining room table.  Postcards!  Lip Smacker gloss!  Notes with directions!  Super festive and colorful non-Christmas-y wrapping paper!  My favorite!






First up:  Shimmery cranberry nail polish! This just *screams* December to me!






Who got goodies from @yousoldtheworld’s kids?  This lady!  The snowman head immediately went up on the fridge next to my robot magnet so I didn’t lose it during the rest of the festivities!  The bookmark might have to live in the notebook my brother made for me with photocopies of our mom’s recipes (he scanned and printed the fronts *and backs* of all of the pages in color to capture the stains that the original handwritten pages had acquired over the years from excessive use) so I can always find her granola recipe (where I got my forumname:  I made a *lot* of homemade granola in college using that recipe!).






Frederic Fekkai hair mask!  I received some of this from Sample Society and *loved* it but hadn’t bothered to buy more.  Now I have more, just in time for winter to make me *really* need it!  (I have no clue why it's soft focus, but Ed is curled up on my lap, so I'm not retaking the photo!)




I didn’t see a shade name on this, and the photo is a bit more blue than it is in real life.  It’s more…  Neon grass green, I guess.  SO VERY my-high-school-era!  I’m totally going to have to dig out my other neons and do some designs with them this summer!




elf brushes!  A smudge brush and a crease brush!  I can never have enough eye brushes of these two particular varieties!  It makes it *much* easier to find a clean brush at 5am when you want to switch shades if you have several of them in a drawer specifically designated for clean eyeshadow brushes, and I do have such a drawer, yet I somehow always wish I had more clean brushes in there.






Pure castile soap for cleaning brushes!  I’ve been using philosophy purity cleanser, but I’m not wild about it.  I'm definitely going to have to give this stuff a shot tomorrow when I do my weekly brush cleaning!






Uh…  OR I could hang it up on my wall at work next to my only work-appropriate Dre Day sticker that I keep perched on top of my calendar!








Uh...  This might be a FOUR-part reveal!


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 19, 2014)

My gift arrived today from the wonderful @@fayeX . Thank you so much, I feel so blessed to received such a loving and amazing gift. I love how you included little notes with my gifts. It helped explain the new products to me and showed me how much thought you put into every product you selected. On to my reveal 



Spoiler






First look at inside my heavy box filled to the top with goodies. The card and the shipping grass made me think I was opening a birdies nest full of golden eggs (gifts). Couldn't wait to start digging in




To start I opened up all types of sweets for my skin. I had spearmint eucalyptus is one of my favorite scents on my survey so I washappy to find that included in the lotion. Yay. Also EEPP! Can we talk about DIY foaming bath whips I received. I am always on the look out for new scrubs and these are a new one for me. They came with two jojoba beads ( which are less harsh than salt and sugar scrubs) and include a cream cheese frosting, oatmeal milk honey, relax, and spearmint eucalyptus blends. (All of them smell AMAZING!) Words can not describe how excited to try these out. I forgot to take a picture but it also included a delicious fragrance oil sample in dark rich chocolate. Smells so yummy.

Speaking of scents, my next gift was a new brand of candle for me.




The aroma it gives off reminds me of my favorite body balm by LuluBlossom. It's an orange vanilla scent and it reminds me of a orange creamsicle. That is some super sleuth stalking skills. I remember mentioning how much I love this scent in my body balm ages ago. I didn't even put it on my wish list because I have a pretty nice little stockpile of it. No idea how you knew, but I love love LOVE it!

Got a call from my mom asking for a favor so will continue with part2 later tonight.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

Part three!



Spoiler



MOAR HAIR TREATMENTS!  YES!  I don't use styling products, but I do wash my hair every day despite its length, so it's probably just as bad as loading it up with Aquanet.  I actually have one of these Split End Therapy packs, but I had been saving it for when things got *really* bad.  Now I have two, and I don’t feel like I need to save them for desperate times, just a cranky weekend when I want to pamper myself!






So…  Teeny tiny itty bitty nail art studs!  Eee!  Plenty to perfect my placement technique with!  I usually only end up with three or four at a time in subscription boxes, and then I get nervous about wasting them, so I don’t use them.  Now I have bunches to practice with!






Test tube samples from Dark Matter Makeup — aka our very own @@Deareux!  Dom was coincidentally my Fairy Godmother for the Midsummer swap!  These samples were:  Betelgeuse, Triton, Acrux, Ursa Minor, and Polaris.  Clearly, I will have to order samples of the rest of the line next year after holiday shopping is over!




Hello, 1986 called.  I’m currently trying to decide whether it would cause blindness if I used this with the unnamed green from earlier.  (It looks red here, but it's Dayglo red-orange!)






An eyeglass holder stand!  I’m so nearsighted that my glasses are on my face at all times unless I'm in the shower or bed, so I am going to have to figure out some way to use this because IT IS TOO ADORABLE FOR WORDS!






Hand cream!  My hands are SO DRY during the winter that I pretty much always have a little tube of it in my jacket pocket.  And an Eyeko shadow stick!  I have one of these in navy that I never use for some reason, but I think this will be interesting as a base for pigments because it’s much lighter and versatile than NAVY.  






Poncho shower gel from Lush!  I love citrusy shower gels!  Funny thing:  I went to take this off my Elfster list when I was taking things off after unwrapping all of these goodies, and THIS ONE WASN’T THERE!  I have *no clue* why it wasn’t there because it’s *absolutely* my shower gel scent style.  It definitely should have been there.






benefit Gimme Brow!  Eee!  Another item I thought was on one of my wish lists but wasn’t!  I’ve been eyeing this stuff since it came out but haven’t been able to justify it.  I have great brows as far as density and shape go, but I’m at the age where they are becoming a teensy bit paler than I would like, and I tried this at Ulta a few months ago and FELL IN LOVE with the magic it worked on the color.  It's like a time machine that took my brows back to what they were in the '80s!






More neon socks!  Knee-highs this time!





 



My next post may OR MAY NOT be my last reveal post for this amazement!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 19, 2014)

@@ohsailor WELL DONE!!!

@  YEE-HAWWWWWW  WHOOOO!!!!

O.M.Word!!!!!!! I can't think of anyone more deserving of @@ohsailor's generosity than the lady who has spent countless hours making sure we are all doing our part and keeping us in line!

THIS REVEAL HAS ME CRYING LIKE A BABY!!!!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 19, 2014)

@ omg I LOVE the personalized mirror! What an amazing reveal!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

I really should have just gone the group photo route, but I was unwrapping with kitties taking turns in my lap.  And on Vicodin.  Lesson learned for next time.



Spoiler



Nail wraps!  I think this design — Mod About You — is discontinued because I’ve actually been looking for it for a couple of months but haven’t been able to find it in-stock.  The color palette is super springy, so I’m saving them for April!





Box o’ samples heavy on hair treatments!  I just noticed that there are co-wash samples in there!  I’ve never tried anything like that.  And benefit samples of Porefessional (every time I think I’m going to buy some, another sample of it enters my life!) and lollitint!  I’ve been wanting to try lollitint since it launched but haven’t been lucky enough to get a sample in any of my boxes, and I’m not willing to spend money on it without trying it first.  Score!




More nail wraps!  I didn’t even know Kleancolor made wraps!  I couldn't get the whole thing in the photo, but the rest of the set covers the whole range of neon colors.




The Birchbox Mermaid box!  *Someone* noticed me comment that I wanted the box itself and none of the contents!  And a note reminding me of a VERY IMPORTANT PREPARATION STEP!  (Ugh, again with the different sizes even though I used the same dimensions!  At least Photobucket hasn't flipped anything upside down yet, I guess.)









The contents: HELLO, NEON EYESHADOW!  That blush!  I don’t know how many times I’ve picked this exact blush up, carried it around the makeup section, literally said *out loud* that I can wait until next payday, and put it down!  Kleancolor lipstick in all of the purples, blues, and greens, plus an orange for good measure!  And two of them are sparkly!  Speaking of sparkly:  Inika Green Lagoon eyeliner!  And UD 24/7 liner in Ransom!  Because I need more eyeliner!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






And for the last package, I was given this direction, which I did follow because it was clearly there for a reason:






And then there’s this, *very* reminiscent of my jean jacket circa 1986, although there were more Prince buttons involved back then:






The grand finale:  The Darling Girl One Hit Wonders collection!  Including I Want Candy, a shade that seems to have been discontinued!  Swatches will go in the DG thread in the Indie Rabbit Hole once I get them done!  (Spoiler:  Mexican Radio really makes me think of Mexican hot chocolate.  It’s a very lovely brown, but then there are sparks and sparkle that make you take a second look, kind of like how Mexican hot chocolate catches you off guard with its spices.)








I cannot believe how lucky I was to have @@yousoldtheworld as my Santa!  She is *all* of the awesome!  Thank you, sweetie!  I will be swatching later this weekend when the monsters aren't being super sweetly cuddly.  They're super skittish, so I've got to take the snuggle time when they deem it acceptable in order to encourage this behavior.  (I just wish they would curl up on my *lap* instead of my *chest*!  Especially the behemoth!  Who is making it nearly impossible to type right now, so I'm ending this post now!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I really should have just gone the group photo route, but I was unwrapping with kitties taking turns in my lap.  And on Vicodin.  Lesson learned for next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm really glad you liked it and it wasn't too silly for you! I was really excited when I got you because I knew I could have fun with ALL THE COLORS. Hope it brightened your week a little!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 19, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> Yay @@latinafeminista --I'm so glad you liked the first part of your gifts! I hope it's a fun (abbreviated) 12 days of
> 
> Christmas for you--it was lots of fun to shop for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yes, I am loving your gifts thus far! And it was so fun to find that we have some common interests as well   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Off to take pictures of today's gift reveal....!!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 19, 2014)

So much good stuff you guys! These reveals are all so much fun! (@yousoldtheworld what you sent totally wasn't what I was imagining when I though of silly gifts - you did awesome!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

AHHHH LOVE your reveal @@meaganola! And @@yousoldtheworld, you did such an awesome job. The theme and all the stuff is absolute perfection.  :wub:


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2014)

So many great reveals!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 19, 2014)

My gift came today (a few days early)!  My santa was @@elizabethrose!  I was so surprised that she was my santa because I was her santa for the last two swaps.   :santa:    She spoiled me rotten with sweet treats, makeup, bath and body products, and nail polish!  The mail just came and I just opened everything and took pictures.  I have work so no time to post a full reveal right now.  Hoping to get it up on Sunday!  But I have a picture of cool the outside of the box was!


----------



## klg534 (Dec 19, 2014)

AHHH MY Amazing Gifts from my wonderful Secret Santa @@jannie135 THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH! 

The First Look! 


I already see EOS which I LOVE




LOVE ORIGINS. The green mask is my fav! So excited for this! 




HOw cool are These WINE Masks?! Love me some wine, so I cannot wait to drink a glass and use these! 





All my amazing goodies. SO MUCH AWESOMENESS the box was packed full and If I took a picture of everything it would be the longest post ever! THANK YOU! You are awesome!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 19, 2014)

klg534 said:


> AHHH MY Amazing Gifts from my wonderful Secret Santa @@jannie135 THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> The First Look!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it!! I wanted to send you more sweets but I was afraid chocolate and stuff would melt since you live in Texas. And I didn't keep track of the weather lol... So I sent some soup!!! Hahahahaha my logic makes no sense. I hope you enjoy everything! I had to switch boxes at the last moment so some of the gifts had to come out of their boxes. XD


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2014)

I got the most amazing package today!!



Spoiler



Here it is before I ripped it open! So many pretties!!




My secret santa clearly misunderstood the rules...she must have thought she needed to buy every single thing on my elfster list, my wishlist, any where I ever posted liking something!!

Cuticle oil check, scarf check, mini sized items to take to the gym a million checks! Awesome soap lots of checks there too. @@puppymomofthree you really spoiled me rotten. Thank you so much for taking the time to put such an awesome gift together.

Ok. So I had lots of bags (since I gave up ipsy I have missed bags. It was kinda my favorite part of ipsy.

Here's bag 1-




I would be typing for 3 days if I listed every item in my oh so generous gift. So I will highlight the ones that made me squee in delight!!!

So in bag one, aside from the bag itself which I love, the face masks and soap were so perfect!




Bag 2 I love the pore minimizer and philosophy!




Bag 3..yes there are a lot more, hang in there...the bag itself love, love, love it! Love the shampoo oh and hempz lotion. Did I mention I was going to start tanning in January and its my favorite. I don't think I had that anywhere! Truly a mind reader you are!!




Also in bag 3 but deserves a seperate pic...these Marilyn Monroe lotion, shower gel. Oh my gosh. So much perfection!





Bag 4 my favorite cologne. Also perfect to the to the gym. And urban decay liner--score! I've never tried it but so many people love it I can't wait to try it myself.




Bag 5 Pacifica blood orange body wash another item I've heard a lot about but have never tried myself.




Bag 6 there is a whole evologie line in here as well as about a million creams, lotions. So. Much. Good. Stuff!!




Bag 7 omg this lemongrass ginger shea butter soap looks amazing and thank you so much for the pore minimizer. I'm sure I will find a holy grail pore minimizer in here!




Bag 8 chocolate!




Bag 9 the mother load of pore products! My pores will be nonexistent for sure!!




Last box a super cute scarf and what's this. More packages!!




A box of benefit goodies. I wanted the advent calendar last year and this year they upped the price so I couldn't pull the trigger well guess what I feel like I still got it with all these beauties!!




Here's a pic of everything (plus my kitty jersey. She was obsessed with this gift)


Thank you so much. I love it all!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea!!! I am so glad! Your mitten is probably smelling the puppies who helped pack the box. I hope you end up loving your Korean Skincare as much as I do (no pores here anymore). I had a blast putting your gift together and hope that you will be able to put a lot of them to good use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 19, 2014)

Day 2 of my gifts from my Santa, @@nicepenguins !!  

Ooooo what do we have here......sparkly purple wrapping paper, courtesy of my Santa's adorable son! 




Eeeep look at that Sephora bag, I would have been happy with just that.  But look at what's inside....




Samples galore! I will never get tired of samples, no matter how big my stash is, there are always new things I want to try.  I'm doing that one minute facial as soon as I post this!




And the second gift for today? My very first MAC Lipglass!! It is seriously so gorgeous, I have it on now and its sparkly and just fun and festive.  I can't wait to layer it over a pink lipstick.  




Thanks again Santa, you are rocking it!!

Edit: Darn it, that first pic rotated on me, grrr!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I am having a reveal thread overdose! I love reading about everyone's gifts, interests, favorite products, etc. Amazing Santas and Santees! 

Also, I feel like I can just SMELL this thread while I am reading with all of these amazing fragrances, body products and bath goodies.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

This thread is my happy place.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 19, 2014)

@ Yay!! I'm so glad you liked everything!! You still have a Sephora box coming your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yayyy Edit: Actually I think you have two coming still! One not until Monday or Tuesday though, boo!

I got mine today too! I just got home- I'm about to dig in!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This thread is my happy place.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously mine as well.  I'm seriously like this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everytime I'm in here!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2014)

It's here, it's here! Pics to magically appear later!  @@klg534 was my Santa, and So. Much. Stuff. I'm thoroughly spoiled rotten here!


----------



## klg534 (Dec 19, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> I'm glad you like it!! I wanted to send you more sweets but I was afraid chocolate and stuff would melt since you live in Texas. And I didn't keep track of the weather lol... So I sent some soup!!! Hahahahaha my logic makes no sense. I hope you enjoy everything! I had to switch boxes at the last moment so some of the gifts had to come out of their boxes. XD


I love it! I also love the soup mentality. Its still warm here (i'm originally from Jersey) So i appreciate your logic, and can't believe how hot it is here still! The package was truly amazing, thank you thank you! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 19, 2014)

So, this is my package from @BagLady- I don't know how she knew I use some of the stuff (the face wash really amazed me) but she rocked it. I am not doing any favors to the gifts via my "photography" (lol) and the horrible lighting in my Bat Cave. But thank you so much!!



Spoiler

































I almost forgot my new life motto!!:






Seriously, I'm not good at receiving gifts- but thank you. You made my day


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 19, 2014)

I also got a gift from the amazingly generous Brandy @BB019- totally unexpected, but amazing:



Spoiler





















I forgot to take a picture of this wrapped and I'm so sorry- it was gorgeous!! But there's a great story here- I once jokingly asked her if she wanted to give me these. And she did. She's a sweetheart 






Seriously, you guys, I am teary. You made my day. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

One more thing: I'm sorry I didn't participate in the SS threads as much as I should have, so you didn't get a chance to know me as much @BagLady- but you did an AMAZING job. Thank you


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 20, 2014)

Also, I just want to share a little story with everyone. When the names were first pulled, I COULD NOT figure out who my Santee/elfie was. I couldn't find the hat. I couldn't see it written anywhere. I messaged @ and kept asking her questions about how to figure it out because I was confused. She was so patient and kind. And then I realized... it was her. And I was SO excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 20, 2014)

@@meaganola  -  I really have no idea about indies, like...not a clue....but I can tell that you got an indie box to die for!!  YEAH!!  I'm so happy that you had this to open to cheer you up after the week you've had.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 20, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I forgot to take a picture of this wrapped and I'm so sorry- it was gorgeous!! But there's a great story here- I once jokingly asked her if she wanted to give me these. And she did. She's a sweetheart


@@ohsailor just so you know...those are NOT mine...those are YOUR Too Faced Sweetheart Beads!! LOL!!  As in...I did not pack mine up and ship them off!! I purchased those fresh for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Didn't want you thinking otherwise!  If I did that...I would have said something. LOL! 

And hey, your package from @@BagLady was amazing!! Great gifts!!  Enjoy all your goodies!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 20, 2014)

BB019 said:


> @@ohsailor just so you know...those are NOT mine...those are YOUR Too Faced Sweetheart Beads!! LOL!!  As in...I did not pack mine up and ship them off!! I purchased those fresh for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Didn't want you thinking otherwise!  If I did that...I would have said something. LOL!
> 
> And hey, your package from @@BagLady was amazing!! Great gifts!!  Enjoy all your goodies!! Merry Christmas!


You two are too funny!  I remember that.  @ brought up the Holiday Meteorites (after I had seen them mentioned so many times).  Now I own those and Clair 02.   :lol:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm seriously not sure how it will feel to wake up to zero reveals while I'm drinking my coffee.  This is my morning happy place!!  I want reveals 365!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 20, 2014)

On the ninth day of Christmas my Santa gave to me: 9 Luscious Lippies! Oh, this gift caused a crying jag y'all. Lip products are one of my biggest favorites, Avon lipstick samples when I was a child were the gateway drug to my addiction.

I have no access to Dior or YSL anywhere near me, and I wouldn't blind buy anything so spendy. But I was overjoyed to get YSL lip gloss samples and Dior lipstick samples!! I feel so swanky now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, and the Dior came in the best packaging, a pale pink envelope made of very sturdy  glossy paper,  with a magnetic closure. I will be re-purposing the Dior envelope to hold my bobbypins.

Urban Decay lipstick samples! I have three of UD Revolution lipstick but none of them is the same as the samples. So happy to get this! I'm going to try to match lipsticks I own to all these high-end samples!!

 A wishlist item, Shiro Cosmetics lip balm in "A Girl and a Cat", oh how I had hoped for this! How could I resist cats and makeup together?

Laqa Lip Lube mini in Coral! Oh how did she know that I used up mine by the end of Summer?? Thrilled to get a replacement!

Doterra Spa lip balm! This is a totally new brand to me, but Santa loves it and I'm sure I will too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love trying new brands!

 Now is the time to get your crying towel ready......

I had wished for a sample of Too Face Melted Fig, instead of a sample I got the full size!!  Sheesh, I'm tearing up again already

Next, Fresh Sugar Petal Lip treatment, full size. By this time I was past the full blubbering crying stage. I've secretly wanted to try Fresh, but wouldn't splurge. The color is just perfect for me!

 IT Cosmetics Vitality Lip Flush in "Je  Ne Sais Quoi" This one completely floored me! I have put this item in online baskets and removed it at least twenty times. The extremely few times I have ever gone to Ulta or Sephora I put it my shopping bag and toted it all over the store before always talking myself out of it.How did she know???? My heart was pounding with the shock and thrill of getting this!

 I shall call this box "The Precious"

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

*6 Household Items , Holiday dish towel, two fabulous candles, BBW handsoap, and two superlative Alhambra items, ( tray and container *)

*7 Handcrafted Gifts, cards, ornaments, salt scrub and purple lace scarf*

*8 Facial products, cleansers, cloths, moisturizers and makeup remover*

*9 Luscious Lippies:  YSL, Dior, UD, Too Faced , Shiro, IT Cosmetics, Laqa,Fresh, Doterra*


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> Okay, finally got everything unwrapped and photographed! The pictures really don't do it justice though.
> 
> Getting this package was seriously so overwhelming. I think I legit cried for like an hour. My grandmother has been in the ICU for the past 2 weeks now and it's not looking good. We're pretty much just flying friends and family in to say goodbyes at this point, and this package feels like the only good surprise I've gotten in so long. And @ put so much care into it that I was just so touched. Ugh, sappy feelings! I'm sorry. I've been reading MUT during my long nights at the hospital and it has really helped keep me sane. So thanks to all of you for providing such wonderful optimism in this thread!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Glad to see your santa spoiled you with great gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ladies! My SS was @@mirandamanda and she spoiled me quite rotten! I was amazed what an excellent MUT stalking job she did! Everything from the Fresh Sugar balms to the German chocolate was absolutely perfect!  I feel quite blessed to have received such an incredibly thoughtful gift!


Great reveal, those chocolates are all delicious and everthing was wrapped so pretty.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 2 of my gifts from my Santa, @@nicepenguins !!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ooooo what do we have here......sparkly purple wrapping paper, courtesy of my Santa's adorable son!
> 
> ...


YAY!!! So glad you like everything. It was so fun to shop for you. it's a neat surprise for me to see what you open next.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the sixth day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me: 6 Household Treasures!!
> 
> How to even start? First a Greenleaf candle in Silver Spruce!! Oh my, I love this scent! I want to wallow on it and smell like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!! @@Donna529 was my Santa! She seriously spoiled me and did an awesome job!!! Thank you thank you thank you Donna! Pictures under the spoiler...sorry some of them are upside down!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So many nice goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Amazing @@Donna529 Secret Santa-ing continued under the spoiler!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to see everyone getting spoiled!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I received my gift today from my AMAZING magnificent wonderful generous Secret Santa, @@jocedun !!!
> 
> I am floored. The gift was so kind and thoughtful and had things I secretly wanted that I never put on any wish list! Honestly everything is just the best gift and I am just astonished she got me all these things! I am SO thankful and appreciative and again, baffled by your generosity Jocelyn!
> 
> ...


All the little notes are so cute and love that Bite lipstick.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Second part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cupcake body wash is adorable!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 20, 2014)

@@chelsealynn I'm so glad you got it!! So early!! Excited to see your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 20, 2014)

@ you did indeed win the Santa jackpot!! Good for you!! Enjoy all of those pretties!!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 20, 2014)

In a weird twist of fate-my gift was delievered early and my Santee, @@msambrosia, received hers today as well!!

My Santa was @Megan27ist. She gave me a Grinch themed present. I will have to post a pic later because I honestly don't remember how to post them!

Here is what was in my box:

1) a purse size tube of Tocca Bianca

2) a convertible tote bag

3) 2 notebooks and 2 candycane pens

4) hand knitted royal purple scarf

5) a box that had a chocolate bar for my 2 children, my husband, and a treat for my doggie

6) Dolce &amp; Gabanna Light Blue mini

7) Baggie filled with manicure necessities and a bottle of OPI "Passion"

8) Sumita "East meets West" eyeliner collection

9) a bottle of Champagne bubble bath

Again, so sorry I can't post a pic just yet.

Thank you Megan for the lovely gift!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, update on the pretty paper cranes that my wonderful santa,  made for me!

I took them in yesterday, for our class christmas party. The kiddos were all excited and loved the bright colors! Instead of sending them home with them (several of them live in a facility and they'd likely just get lost, the others might lose them, etc), each picked one and we put them on strings and are going to hang them up in the room like a mobile once we take down the christmas tree! You made them so happy, kyuu! 

So, Merry Christmas from me and the kiddos.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been re-reading this thread because I just love seeing everyone's gifts. Reveals are my favorite threads of all. I'm constantly overwhelmed by the generosity, thought, and kindness everyone puts into buying for their giftee!


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 20, 2014)

Part 2 of Santa Gifts. I hope I didn't keep y'all waiting too long, was going to post these last night but my mom kept me super busy trying to get all her errands run before I leave out of town with my husbands family. On to the reveal 



Spoiler






The next thing I pulled out was a big origins ornament filled with my favorite skincare products. My Santa also included minis and samples of some of her favorite loves. I'm excited to try the Clarins. I've heard some great things about this in the past but had never gotten around to try it. Also TARTE! You are a lifesaver Santa. I hit up my sephora on Black Friday but sadly this set was already sold out. Already wearing the mini lipsurgence and it is a gorgeous color. ^^

Next up... Drumroll....




A million shrieks in excitement. I have been lusting over Mary-Lou Manizer for ever now, even more after birchbox sent me a tiny sample of cindy-Lou, and I instantly feel inlove with it. Also ladies you'll probably laugh but this is my first ever real techniques brush. I have a big brush set but I've never gotten around to try a real techniques brush. These two things were one of the first products I placed on my wishlist and my amazing Santa granted me my wish.  I do not know how you did it, maybe I mentioned it but a blush brush is pretty much the perfect brush for me to receive right now. Not only is is supper fluffy and soft, but I am quickly going to be putting it to great use as I couldn't resist and bought myself the benefit cheecky sweet spot of blushes holiday set during Black Friday.

Finally the last gift my Santee sent was a beautifully wrapped gift for my little princess. She gets so excited when the mail gets here and always asks me if there is mail for her. Normally the answer is no, but my Santa was amazing enough to send a beautifully wrapped present with a big bow. This whole time she had been helping me unwrap and her eyes lit up when I told her the last present was for her.







It was a Frozen book that showed you how to draw on the attached sketcher. Understatement of the year to say my little girl loved it. I only managed to take a few pictures because she was no longer interested in my gifts. lol







Final picture of all my gifts.

Thank you thank you @@fayeX . You have blessed and spoiled me so much this Christmas. This is my first ever Secret Santa exchange and had not idea what to expect. I was nervous from from start to finish but I could not have asked for or imagined a better gift. I hope your Santa brings you as much joy and happiness as you have brought me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for being such an amazing person and Santa. Merry Christmas and since I'll be with out of town and with family after today, Happy Early New Year.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 20, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> You two are too funny!  I remember that.  @ brought up the Holiday Meteorites (after I had seen them mentioned so many times).  Now I own those and Clair 02.   :lol:


So what you're saying is...we enabled you!  LOL!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 20, 2014)

you're a lucky gal @@SophiaRae!! make that 1 million and 1 shrieks for your gift..I gave a shriek upon seeing your Tarte!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 20, 2014)

@@SophiaRae Your little Princess is beautiful!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 20, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh, update on the pretty paper cranes that my wonderful santa,  made for me!
> 
> I took them in yesterday, for our class christmas party. The kiddos were all excited and loved the bright colors! Instead of sending them home with them (several of them live in a facility and they'd likely just get lost, the others might lose them, etc), each picked one and we put them on strings and are going to hang them up in the room like a mobile once we take down the christmas tree! You made them so happy, kyuu!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 20, 2014)

BB019 said:


> @@ohsailor just so you know...those are NOT mine...those are YOUR Too Faced Sweetheart Beads!! LOL!!  As in...I did not pack mine up and ship them off!! I purchased those fresh for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Didn't want you thinking otherwise!  If I did that...I would have said something. LOL!
> 
> And hey, your package from @@BagLady was amazing!! Great gifts!!  Enjoy all your goodies!! Merry Christmas!


I actually did think it was yours hahah! And I DIDN'T MIND ONE BIT. You are the sweetest. Thank you so much. I'll be messaging you shortly



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm seriously not sure how it will feel to wake up to zero reveals while I'm drinking my coffee.  This is my morning happy place!!  I want reveals 365!!!


I know! Hopefully two more (small) reveals when Sephora stops messing around and gives @ her boxes I sent her


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 21, 2014)

Day 3 of my (abbreviated) 12 days of Christmas! Thank you @@nicepenguins !! Let's see what I opened today......




What an adorable little tote  :wub:




Soooo many pretties!! The J.Cat Wonder Lip Paints have been on my list for a while now except I had no clue where to find them, leave it to my Santa to literally read my mind on this one! Perfect color for me as well, I will definitely have to wear it in the next few days, eeeeep!

The NYX Love in Florence palette is gorgeous, I'm a sucker for purple anything.  And the eyelashes are really delicate and pretty looking, I'm excited to experiment with these.  And then there's sweet treats, ugh swoon! I have been on a MAJOR sweets tear as of late so these are very welcome and how did you know I'm addicted to salt?? I can't wait to try out that gourmet salt!!




Thank you again Santa


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 21, 2014)

A quick reveal because I have a terrible cough and feel pretty wretched. Thanks to the lovely @@MissRoe for the gifts!



Spoiler






I was so excited when I opened the box! I love owls, so the wrapping paper was perfect. I may have slowly unwrapped everything so I could save it. 




These were two of the things on my wish list that I was super excited to get. 




How cute are these socks?! And I've almost bought myself that eos lip balm set a few times, but I was waiting, just in case. (Not that you can ever have too many eos balms.)




I've never owned anything from Smashbox, so I'm excited to try these cute little lipsticks.




This Birchbox was stuffed full of samples, so many that I'm not quite sure how she got them all to fit! 




Seriously, look at all that stuff! I'm most excited about the Tocca, which is a favorite.




All the things! There was also a cutesy owl ornament (which is now on my tree), chips and candies, coffee, a bath pouf, hair ties, hand cream, a pretty scarf, and three Coastal Scents Elite eyebrushes. I feel so spoiled!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 21, 2014)

My Secret Santa was @Jac13. I was thrilled with everything. I used the Glamour Doll Eyes, Dr. Brandt pores no more, jcat wonder lip paint, and bodyography electric lip slide for a look the same night I got it for a birthday party.

I also received an Ulta lip sick, benefit the porefessional (which I love), klorane dry shampoo (another favorite), and two sample of body lotion by 100% pure.

Thank you so much.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 21, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> A quick reveal because I have a terrible cough and feel pretty wretched. Thanks to the lovely @@MissRoe for the gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must search out that owl ornament!  So cute!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 21, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> My Secret Santa was @Jac13. I was thrilled with everything. I used the Glamour Doll Eyes, Dr. Brandt pores no more, jcat wonder lip paint, and bodyography electric lip slide for a look the same night I got it for a birthday party.
> 
> I also received an Ulta lip sick, benefit the porefessional (which I love), klorane dry shampoo (another favorite), and two sample of body lotion by 100% pure.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Look at all that eyeshadow!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

Everyone seriously knocked it out of the park this year, wow! These reveals make me so happy!

(Though i secretly worry that my Santee feels cheated because WOW some of you guys put even the real santa to shame!)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 21, 2014)

On the tenth day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me : 10 Tasty Treats!

The large box was crammed full of all kinds of goodies for the whole family to enjoy!! Momma and DH were completely thrilled about this gift!

  Three Chuao Chocolate bars. my fave Firecracker for me, and two bars of Maple Bacon for Momma and DH!

 A jar of Sarabeth's Mixed Berry jelly! DH was in a lather hollering " dibs! dibs! " But he will share it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Assortment of Hot Cocoa mixes!!! Three different flavors and each flavor makes three serving, so everyone gets to try them all!

 Two different breath mints!! I always keep multiple packs in my purse because I constantly worry that I might have bad breath.

Three different snacks from Krema Nut Co. !! I had never heard of the company, but I will definitely look into placing an order next month! Buckeye Crunch which is caramel corn, dipped in peanut butter, then covered in chocolate!  White chocolate dipped pretzels and Championship Mix, a savory snack mix that if I were selfish I would keep all for myself, but I'll share it around.

  We are waiting until Christmas Eve and Christmas Day to lay siege to all the snackies!

  Two more gifts await, and the anticipation is sweet torture.

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

*6 Household Items , Holiday dish towel, two fabulous candles, BBW handsoap, and two superlative Alhambra items, ( tray and container *)

*7 Handcrafted Gifts, cards, ornaments, salt scrub and purple lace scarf*

*8 Facial products, cleansers, cloths, moisturizers and makeup remover*

*9 Luscious Lippies:  YSL, Dior, UD, Too Faced , Shiro, IT Cosmetics, Laqa,Fresh, Doterra*

*10 Tasty Treats, assorted goodies for the whole family, nom-nom!!*


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I must search out that owl ornament! So cute!


@@LadyK "Whoo doesn't think that owl is adorable??" I bought him at [email protected]@msambrosia collects owls, so I went with an owl theme!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Everyone seriously knocked it out of the park this year, wow! These reveals make me so happy!
> 
> (Though i secretly worry that my Santee feels cheated because WOW some of you guys put even the real santa to shame!)


Uh.  No.  She doesn't.  She can't figure out how she got lucky enough to get you as her Santa.  She worries that *her* Santee feels cheated, though!

(I'm sorry I've probably been more low-key than I usually am this week!  I've been in a bit of a funk because of family stuff.  I'm really looking forward to being on the other side of this, but I have a feeling it's going to be like this for a while.)


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 21, 2014)

Day 4!! What does my Santa, @@nicepenguins, have in store for me today?! 




This purple paper alone just makes my day ya'll! 




And the goodies for today are......




Kusmi tea, yum!! I sampled a bag of Kusmi tea in Birchbox like a year ago and have always been wanting to buy some but I just haven't yet.  Also, I've been really wanting to get into loose leaf tea in general but I was like, do I really need another interest right now?! lol  I'm so glad you got me this though b/c this will push me into giving it a try, it smells AMAZING!

Nail polish remover is always welcome and I'm so excited for this little Ciate duo!!




Perfect for an Xmas mani; I know what I'll be using on Xmas eve     

Once again, thank you!!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 21, 2014)

as promised..I figured out how to add the attachment..duh..


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 4!! What does my Santa, @@nicepenguins, have in store for me today?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ciate mini set is totally adorbs!! What time shall I come over for the mani party?? lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh man, that reminds me that I have a caviar mani set I got from my santa last year I still haven't tried! Maybe I'll do that for christmas, too!

Great gift! &lt;3


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 21, 2014)

Xmas Eve Mani party on MUT anyone??


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Xmas Eve Mani party on MUT anyone??


Oh, hell, yeah!  I'm currently planning on changing to Black Luna Christmas Morning (from last December's GDE OTM bag) that night.  I have A Plan, just like a Cylon!  And just like Ron Moore, I make it up as I go along!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 4!! What does my Santa, @@nicepenguins, have in store for me today?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I thought that tea sounded so yummy and I love Kusmi.  I have a rose green tea from them that I adore. We do loose leaf teas in a little teapot all the time--you just rinse out the filter. Like this one: 

http://www.amazon.com/Adagio-Teas-PersonaliTea-24-Ounce-Ceramic/dp/B000I21K18/ref=lp_367229011_1_23?s=kitchen&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1419214253&amp;sr=1-23

So excited to see what comes next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Uh. No. She doesn't. She can't figure out how she got lucky enough to get you as her Santa. She worries that *her* Santee feels cheated, though!
> 
> (I'm sorry I've probably been more low-key than I usually am this week! I've been in a bit of a funk because of family stuff. I'm really looking forward to being on the other side of this, but I have a feeling it's going to be like this for a while.)


She also does not feel cheated in anyway!!! She feels sooo spoiled!!!! She is so appreciative of every single thing!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2014)

omigosh I just got through a whole weekend worth of reveals (multiple parts!) i'm pretty sure I gave myself vertigo but it was so worth it. Am I out of likes yet? XD I think i have a few more to give out.

Santa, whoever you are among everyone, I hope you loved your gift as much as I'm loving yours!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, post office. You can hand over my package to my santee ANY TIME NOW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I feel like it's been in transit fooooreverrrrrr.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, post office. You can hand over my package to my santee ANY TIME NOW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I feel like it's been in transit fooooreverrrrrr.


ME TOO!!  And for all of this waiting tracking has only said it stopped in two places.  A long wait would have been easier if I could have watched it bounce all over the country!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 21, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> ME TOO!!  And for all of this waiting tracking has only said it stopped in two places.  A long wait would have been easier if I could have watched it bounce all over the country!


Hahaha yeah, tracking is insanely weird/frustrating this time of the year! Mine had a pretty long journey (hint, hint!) so I knew it was going to take a while, but I am getting ANTSY.  :hehe:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

You guys are describing my experience last year - I paid for 2 day priority and it seriously took 2 WEEKS to et there, barely moving, I wanted to cry.

This year, the USPS behaved itself for me, thank goodness!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

My package last year went internationally.  No tracking because my PO told me it wasn't available.  I was more than slightly worried, but it ended up surfacing on Christmas Eve.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> Yay! I thought that tea sounded so yummy and I love Kusmi.  I have a rose green tea from them that I adore. We do loose leaf teas in a little teapot all the time--you just rinse out the filter. Like this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Adagio-Teas-PersonaliTea-24-Ounce-Ceramic/dp/B000I21K18/ref=lp_367229011_1_23?s=kitchen&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1419214253&amp;sr=1-23
> 
> So excited to see what comes next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes it smells delicious and Earl Grey is my absolute fave so I'm pumped to try it.  I'm gonna check out that teapot and see about getting one soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Yes it smells delicious and Earl Grey is my absolute fave so I'm pumped to try it.  I'm gonna check out that teapot and see about getting one soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Earl Grey is lovely! My second favourite.

I drink a lot of loose tea too, but you don't need to buy another tea pot! You can get a strainer like this:

http://www.republicoftea.com/product.aspx?p=V20024&amp;gclid=CP26rYz_2MICFfEF7AoduEkAvQ

I know that Wegman's has them pretty cheap. I think I paid maybe $2-3 for mine. Good for making one cup at a time.

oh, looks like they have the smaller version here too: http://www.republicoftea.com/little-dipper-infuser/p/V00939/ can't remember if there are any Republic of Tea's in the DMV though


----------



## fayeX (Dec 22, 2014)

:santa:  Midnight Reveal  :santa:

My Santa is .....................................[email protected]@monkeyx3

The gift arrived days ago but I was away from home. This was the first thing I did when I got back:

Let's open this heart warming box



Spoiler






*First impression*




*Hello snowman!*




*1st Gem Tocca Naughty Rollerballs*

Seriously relieved my perfume addiction. I feel double lucky when I notice it's sold out now  :hehe:




*2nd Star Anastasia Brow Wiz*

Woo this one came just in time! As I said in self introduction, I stick to Shu Uemura brow pencil and feel there's no one to complete. However I'm tired of sharpening it. Now I have another power gun at hand. Think it can last me quite a long time.




*3rd Diamond It Cosmetics CC Cream*

Yes it's my color! I'm excited to try out this new foundation. I've heard good reviews about this brand from time to time.

It's also the perfect size to carry around. 




*Last but not least... duckies and thank you all!*


----------



## fayeX (Dec 22, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> My gift arrived today from the wonderful @@fayeX . Thank you so much, I feel so blessed to received such a loving and amazing gift. I love how you included little notes with my gifts. It helped explain the new products to me and showed me how much thought you put into every product you selected. On to my reveal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@sophiarae 

So glad you like the canlde! I hesitated again and again on the scent. As a candle hoarder I know it's painful when I have to finish or throw away a not liked one .  I keep it in mind that you like 'crispy citrus' and I do have scents like lime or lemongrass. However I can't resist this semi-sweet scent. Also it is best seller on candledelirium.com.


----------



## fayeX (Dec 22, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Part 2 of Santa Gifts. I hope I didn't keep y'all waiting too long, was going to post these last night but my mom kept me super busy trying to get all her errands run before I leave out of town with my husbands family. On to the reveal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@SophiaRae I've been offline for a while and I'm happy to see your little girl's smiling face. Just realized that the biggest gift in Mom's box is for her daughter  :sdrop:


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> SANTA!!! Yeeeee. Disclaimer: these photos are subpar, and also I can't do the picture-by-picture squeeing I always do since I really need to go to bed and I'm like dying at this point @[email protected] but DEFINITELY LOVING EVERYTHING DD
> 
> So look at this magical holographic experience of opening the box and seeing all the presents tucked in so beautifully:
> 
> ...


Another great set of gifts, cant wait to find out who is your santa!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> Here's my amazing gifts! Thank you so much to @@DragonChick you did such a wonderful job!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gifts and so sweet you got gifts for your kids too.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> It's been a crazy/stressful week for me, so I had a lot of trouble keeping up with these threads! Still days behind in the main thread, but I've finally caught up on this thread so that I can post my reveal. I got the most amazing present from @@onelilspark and I'm just blown away!!
> 
> Pictures in a spoiler box -
> 
> ...


Nice gifts and everything is wrapped so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So first, please excuse my horrible picture taking abilities.  I was really excited and am notorious for taking bad pictures. :blush:
> 
> My santa was the fabulous @@tulosai !!!!   Tulosai has been my penpal from before the site move and everything she picked was absolutely perfect!
> 
> ...


What an awesome gift and that bib is adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Thank you so much @@emilylithium !  This was my first Secret Santa on MUT and you definitely spoiled me with some awesome goodies!  I was opening up all of the little presents at my kitchen table while my sister was in the living room, and each time I opened something I kept laughing with happiness.  My sister kept asking me why I was laughing and I told her I was excited about the gifts my SS sent to me.  I kept taking each gift in to show her saying, "Look at this!, Look what she sent me!!, OH, isn't this adorable!".  She wasn't as excited as I was, but I still wanted to share my excitement with someone.  So here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the double sided paper and that cat candle is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In love with all those lip products.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> It's here!  It's here! It's here!  ---Actually 2 huge, heavy boxes have arrived!!!  I'm SUPER excited!  Thank you so much @SophiaRae
> 
> You are so thoughtful and generous!  I LOVE the theme!  This is going to be a wonderful Christmas for me, full of surprises.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see the rest of your gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> YOU GUYS. I had the best Santa!! @@Elizabeth Mac sent me the most special and well-thought out box of goodies! She included some things off my wish list and some of her favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the kitty photo bomb, that MAC shadow is so pretty.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 22, 2014)

My reveal (finally) for my gift from @@elizabethrose 

Some of these pictures are really bad so I apologize.  My house has such bad lighting and I took the pictures when it was dark out already.

This gift was so much fun to open!  I couldn't believe how much there was in this box. Also, the packaging was so pretty.  I only took a few pictures of wrapped gifts but they were all wrapped so nicely.  Sorry I've been giving you inferior wrapped gifts @@elizabethrose  :lol:

Okay, onto the goodies!  Part one!



Spoiler



The first look inside the box. So much stuff!






A couple pictures of how nicely the gifts were wrapped.









Card and nail tattoos






I love tea and I was gifted this tea!  It is Coco Chai Rooibos by David's Tea.  I'm going to have a cup later today.  I love spicy teas and this sounds like it will be delicious.






To enjoy my tea in I have a new mug!  It is so cute!  I also found this really funny because for SS last year I gave @@elizabethrose a mug  






There were some samples and a L'Oreal eyeshadow in the mug!









Cookies!  They are so festive and delicious.  I shared some with my little cousin since he was over the house.  This picture is so bad (sorry).




Candy!  I'm a candy addict so candy is always appreciated.






Okay.  Part two will be on the way!!!

ETA: part two will be in a few hours.  I have to go out!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 22, 2014)

Now for my reveal!



Spoiler



The box with everything




Bath products!!! Lavender bubble bath and herbal additive. I have so many relaxing baths in my future 




A perfect travel size hairspray. My hair is super thick, so this heavy hold is perfect!




Candles!! I love candles, and I'm so excited to try all of these scents. The fresh balsam.... SWOON!




More good smelling items... PERFUME! I've wanted this set for SO LONG. I'm thrilled to add both of these to my fragrance collection.




Finally... a purse! The color is perfect, and I have been in need of a small purse for a long time. I carry giant totes with way too much stuff in them, and it's taken a really bad toll on my neck and back. This is literally PERFECT!









Thank you again, SO MUCH @@farrah3! I love every single thing.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

haha so it occurred to me the reason I didn't run out of likes is because I was giving them between 10pm-1am last night so I used all my likes for one day and then all the likes for today. CURSES!!

I guess I will come back tomorrow and like some more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 22, 2014)

My wonderful Santa was @@latinafeminista! My computer is acting up but I will do a proper reveal later today. She really spoiled me and I love everything. Thank you @@latinafeminista


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 22, 2014)

I spy a few packages out for delivery  B)


----------



## LadyK (Dec 22, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Now for my reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the wrapping paper and that purse is awesome!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Earl Grey is lovely! My second favourite.
> 
> I drink a lot of loose tea too, but you don't need to buy another tea pot! You can get a strainer like this:
> 
> ...


Ok so maybe when we can finally get together and go shopping, we'll go shopping for tea accessories huh? And maybe throw in a little makeup too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Now for my reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That purse looks great on you! Great gift!



Jac13 said:


> My wonderful Santa was @@latinafeminista! My computer is acting up but I will do a proper reveal later today. She really spoiled me and I love everything. Thank you @@latinafeminista


Yay, I'm so happy you love it! Can't wait to see your reveal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Ok so maybe when we can finally get together and go shopping, we'll go shopping for tea accessories huh? And maybe throw in a little makeup too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


damnit it's so inconvenient not to be able to like!

yes, that sounds great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe in january. this holiday nonsense is impossible sometimes


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 22, 2014)

According to the tracking my Santa sent, my gift was supposed to arrive today, but reading the USPS update it probably won't be until tomorrow.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> damnit it's so inconvenient not to be able to like!
> 
> yes, that sounds great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe in january. this holiday nonsense is impossible sometimes


Yes January would be great, the holidays are just too hard to make anything work!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 22, 2014)

On the eleventh day of Christmas my Santa gave to me: 11 Delicious Recipes!!

  I'm thrilled with this since I just love to cook and collect recipes! Just reading them had me slobbering on myself. DH and Momma are reading them so we can vote on which to try first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

*6 Household Items , Holiday dish towel, two fabulous candles, BBW handsoap, and two superlative Alhambra items, ( tray and container *)

*7 Handcrafted Gifts, cards, ornaments, salt scrub and purple lace scarf*

*8 Facial products, cleansers, cloths, moisturizers and makeup remover*

*9 Luscious Lippies:  YSL, Dior, UD, Too Faced , Shiro, IT Cosmetics, Laqa,Fresh, Doterra*

*10 Tasty Treats, assorted goodies for the whole family, nom-nom!!*

*11 Delicious Recipes, yummy!*


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay, I don't have time to post pictures right now but @@Bflopolska drew me as SS and I got my gift today and it is AMAZING.

I have no idea if she knew this, but I grew up near Buffalo and she sent me the most amazing food stuff from home that was so amazing to get. ORANGE CHOCOLATE SPONGE CANDY! And CHIAVETTAS!!!

And beautiful local handmade cosmetic products. Love all of it. Thank you so much--I can't tell you how happy this makes me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 22, 2014)

I have returned for Part Two of my awesome gift from @@elizabethrose ! It's even better than part one 



Spoiler



My first polish from Black Sheep Lacquer.  This one is 'Love Bites'.  I have always wanted to try Black Sheep Lacquer polishes but just haven't bought any yet so this is perfect.  I also love the color and it has heart shaped glitter in it.  






Another first for me.  My first black violet product!! I have wanted to try Black Violet but was never sure of what scents I wanted to try so I never made an order.  This is a body butter in the scent Cacoa Bean.  It smells better than I could have imagined.  I'm definitely going to be ordering more from Black Violet.






Some awesome indie samples!  @@elizabethrose was so nice to share some of the goodies that she received from the AFK advent calendar with me.  I am loving all of these!  I adore green eyeshadow so the two greens in here are perfect.  The GDE Hydraglaze is seriously so pretty. I've never tried any of the hydraglazes so super excited for it.  Also, so weird that she sent me Imogen by Blackbird.  I honestly just had a cart on Blackbird loaded last week and that was in it but I closed the window before making an order so how perfect is that?!




Holiday Cookie Hand Cream!  Hand cream is always needed! 






Nuts on Clark Cheddar and Caramel Popcorn! This was so good.  I say was because the bag is finished now.  I ate it all.  By myself. I don't know if I ever mentioned this but I love popcorn!  My boyfriend actually bought me a popcorn maker last year for Christmas because of how much I like it.  So good.  




Woot!  Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Tulip.  These are my favorite lip balms and I've been dying to try the tulip color.  I wore it today and am love it.  It's the perfect pop of pink.




A nail file/buffer stick.  Will come in handy when it is time to do my next mani.  A glitter polish with blue and purple glitter.  Another polish that changes colors.  It changes to a pinkish/red color.  That will be fun to try!









A book!  I love to read and this book sounds really interesting.  I can't wait to read this knowing that @@elizabethrose picked it out for me 






Eeep!  So excited about this Tocca set!  It has rollerballs and hand creams of Giulietta and Stella.  I really enjoy Tocca so this set will be put to good use!  The packaging is adorable too!






Okay.  The final part is coming up next!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 22, 2014)

Was my Secret Santa! Oh my goodness, I was so overwhelmed when the box got here! She totally and completely spoiled me. As I mentioned in the main thread, this came at a great time because I'm not working today (yay holidays!) so I could open everything and take lots of pictures and come here and share them right away! 



Spoiler






All of the goodies in the box!




The super nice card (notice my pretty purple nails? Lol.)




I took everything out of the box first. I had no idea where to even start! 




I decided to put things in a collage because otherwise it would take me a million posts to get everything covered!  First some cookies - I have another tin of these open right now, it's good to know I have back ups! And some fruity tea! I'll definitely take it into work with me. I'm not a coffee drinker, but I love tea!  Some fun &amp; seasonal bath stuff. My Santa's favorite Crystal Light - also going into work with me for when I get stick of straight water...it'll keep me away from sodas! Finally, the first item I actually opened - the Balanced Guru No Frizz Oil. OMG. She could have just sent this and I would have been over the moon excited. I got it in my ipsy bag earlier this year and just ran out of it. It's amazing. I have super thick hair and in Florida it's a recipe for disaster, especially in the summertime. My hair has never looked better since I started using this. I love it!!




One of the boxes was a Birchbox box that had two baggies full of nail polish! All pretty reds &amp; purples. I've never tried any Zoya polishes, so I'm really excited to give them a try!  On the right is a soup mug (which will get good use this week because my husband has the flu!) and a Captain America ornament. He's so handsome! Middle-left is a bunch of stuff that was in the box loose. I got a duckie for my Mom for Christmas and almost bought the wipes for myself, I'm excited to try them. Finally, in the bottom left there's lotion, lippies, eye liner, They're Real mascara, Real Chemistry mask (one of the only masks I've ever been able to use because it doesn't burn my skin, it's sitting empty on my sink right now!), Not Your Mother's Texturing Spray &amp; Cream, and Beauty Protector Spray. Phew! I love it all and there's so much more to come!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 22, 2014)

Am I the only one who bounces up and down with excitement over other peoples reveals? Loving this thread sooooooo much!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay my final part of my gift from @@elizabethrose  



Spoiler



While going through my pictures I realized that I forgot to take pictures of two things.   :blush:   The forgotten pictures are of Haus of Gloi's Snow Wolf in a Whipped Soap and Scrub!  This is one of the Yule scents that I haven't tried so I was really excited to see it in my gift.  I really like this scent!  I wasn't sure if I would but I really love the green notes in it and I can smell some of the vanilla as well.  

Glamour Doll Eyes!  Woo!  Elizabethrose was nice enough to send me three full size jars and a sample jar of the eyeshadows Picture Whore, Heedless Heart, and Just Bitten.  I wore Picture Whore today and I could not believe how pretty it is.  It might be my new favorite.  I also got a glitter tube in Victim of Deceit!  I've been wanting to try GDE's glitter tubes so pretty excited for this!




My first Hello Waffle eyeshadows!  These are so stinkin' cute!  I've been really interested in this collection and am so happy to finally own these!  I could not get over how cute these were.  I had to show them to everyone at home.  I'm in love with these.  




The end.  



I think that is everything.  I hope I didn't forget anything.  Thank you again @@elizabethrose!  I loved everything!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 22, 2014)

Part 2!!



Spoiler






On the right is stuff for my husband.  You were so kind to include stuff for him!  He's recently gotten into soaps for shaving and so I'm sure he'll love this (he's been sleeping most of the afternoon.) On the top left is a soy chalkboard candle. Ah! It smells wonderful and it's so cool! Bottom left is a bunch of Laura Gellar products (I've really been getting into this brand lately - I've loved everything I've tried, so I'm anxious to try this stuff too!) and a lip lock pencil from elf! I've never really used lip pencils before, so I love the idea of having one to use for a bunch of different colors. 




Her fur children included a gift for my fur-child! He's been jingling all afternoon! It's funny when he barks at the squirrels in the back, he's not so ferocious when he's jingling, lol.  And I gave him one of the treats - he loved it! 




Yay for candy &amp; sweets! Haha - I don't think you can see it in the photo, but she sent me snowballs and the note says, "snow sent from the north." It's about the only snow I can get behind!  I'm going to wait to share some of the local goodies for when my husband is feeling better. I'll have to put pizza on my menu next week to use the pizza sauce, it looks good!  And a serving set from Ulta - it's really nice! I'll be throwing a White Elephant Party on Saturday, it'll be put to good use!




More nail polish!  And nail files &amp; mani/pedi sticks! I won't know what to use when I re-do my nails, I have so many new options!  A Captain America sticker &amp; activity book - I LOVE IT. I have a small crush on Captain America...not the actor, just the character. And last, but certainly not least, foundation brushes!  I almost bought one for myself on Cyber Monday, but knew I put it on my Elfster list, so I was good. I'm so excited! I've almost pulled the trigger on it so many times since then. I'm excited to use them tomorrow.

Phew! That was exhausting!  So many good things, I'm so overwhelmed. I love it all and it's perfect for me! Thank you so very much @!!!  

And for good measure, this is everything together...I had to stand on a chair just to fit it all in!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 22, 2014)

My Secret Santa was @@zadidoll and I am already loving all of the choices she made for me. I had to play with the last items I opened immediately! Here is the lovely card!






Spoiler



First I thing I saw on top was some Hershey's Kisses which my daughter has claimed as hers, maybe I will share 




I really loved the blackboard look wrapping paper and my daughter is trying to steal the gift the next gift too! Two chocolate bars, I will eat the almond one ASAP.







Next came this brush roll that will work great when I leave for vacation. 




I could smell this the moment I picked up the box. Really loving the scent, will look it up later.




Look at this adorable Tarte Set. The blush will go in my makeup bag that goes in my purse immediately.




The final gift I opened was this Z-Palette!!!!!!!!




This happened immediately!







Those two Stila shadows were already broken. I have some other things to put in that I could not just pry out so I will put them in when I have more time to heat them up and then pry out. I really loves this!!!

Here is everything all together.




Thank you so much more the lovely gift @@zadidoll!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the seventh day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me : 7 Handcrafted Gifts!  My wishlist was chockablock with various handcrafted wishes, but I never dreamed I would get seven!
> 
> Four beautiful and useful greeting cards, cards and stationary are a big favorite of mine, and I ran out of cards last month and kept putting off buying more. These will definitely be put to good use.
> 
> ...


Wow such awesome gifts! How cool you got are the recipient of the boob ornament, I was waiting to see who would get it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad it arrived intact.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2014)

Oooh, awesome gift @wadedl! I am finding myself desperately wanting a Z palette lately (since I've been using mostly my indies and loose pigments it would be so great to put some of the others in a more handy place). Good job zadi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 22, 2014)

Yayyyy @@chelsealynn I'm so glad you liked it all!!! I hope you have fun with everything and I'm so glad I got to finally shop for you after the last two exchanges!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh and duh on my part! LOL The Lush bath bomb is Butterball. Get the feeling my theme was based on chocolate? LOL

 



> Beautiful butter cream hydration for dry skin
> 
> Our vanilla-scented Bath Bomb is anything but boring when you lay back into a cozy white blanket of creamy, buttery froth. This little fizzer is the ultimate in comfort with chunks of creamy cocoa butter; it’s fantastic for rehydrating dry skin. Baths can dry your skin if they’re too hot, so if you’re in need of a long, lingering bath pop one of these gorgeous beauties into the tub for a vanilla custard soak to lull you into a deep relaxed state – and leave with sweeter, softer skin.
> Features
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Dec 22, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Oh and duh on my part! LOL The Lush bath bomb is Butterball. Get the feeling my theme was based on chocolate? LOL


Thanks! Love chocolate, can't go wrong with that theme!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 22, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Part 2!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so happy that you're happy!  At times I felt like I was super stalking!  You were sooo easy to shop for -- I absolutely loved shopping for food scents!  I was so upset that I couldn't find unscented shave soap, but hopefully it won't overwhelm you when the husband uses it!

More comments in spoiler:



Spoiler



I use those mugs ALL OF THE TIME.  I love the vent.  Just be careful if you heat something too high -- it has that plastic issue in the microwave.  

I took a chance on the candle -- but since it was pomegranate I thought it would be okay.  (Yes, it's a PopSugar Pay it Forward, lol -- my theme was sort of P for your box -- so the card was PPPPerfect!)

I've loved everything from Local Foods that I've tried.  I used to have a grocery delivery service and they often included the LF brands.  I loved it all!  And well, since you're a baker, I thought baking a pizza might fit that description in a subtle way.

Pacifica lippie..  well, P -- plus they it has a tiny bit of color and I really like the texture.

I read somewhere that you liked They're Real -- so I was happy to send the full size out!

The popcorn. OMG.  They have a 'beer cheese' flavor that I am obsessing over right now.  I used to live in Broad Ripple and go back to Just Pop In whenever I'm back in the neighborhood.  (Lucky for me they sell it in a store by my house!)

The potato chips were something I took a chance on -- but, doh, another P and they're from Broad Ripple as well. 

Polish -- Zoya.  I freaking love those mattes.  I'm wearing the green and light silver right now!  I kind of obsessed over the Ulta polish.  I kept going back and they kept stocking different colors, lol.  I might have gone a littttttttle too far with the polish.

Pomegranate (Cherry) Crystal Light -- I live on this stuff.  If I want to mix it up I add a little bit of the CL lemonade to it.  Best ever.

I didn't think you could have tea without some 'biscuits'.  YUM!

Brushes -- I love Real Techniques!  I hope you enjoy them!

And sorry about throwing stuff in the box.  Every time I stuffed something else in there I just ended up smushing the tissue paper.  I said to hell with it and just started tossing the rest in!

The Satsuma body butter is my happy "p"lace.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought the honey would be something you might like to try -- food scents!

Captain America -- just because!

I knew you mentioned lip liners.  I've tried a few clear ones lately and have grabbed at the elf one the most.  Of course, I pressed too hard and broke the tip on mine -- so be careful!

I love Laura Geller (Laura loves Laura!) and stashed some stuff back from GWP earlier just to use for SS!  Glad it was a good match!

I'm sure I've left out a few things -- oh, the l'occitane -- I absolutely LOVE the almond shower oil!  And those bath fizzies -- yum yum yum!

I hope you have a wonderful holiday and that hubby gets feeling better ASAP!

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 22, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I am so happy that you're happy!  At times I felt like I was super stalking!  You were sooo easy to shop for -- I absolutely loved shopping for food scents!  I was so upset that I couldn't find unscented shave soap, but hopefully it won't overwhelm you when the husband uses it!
> 
> More comments in spoiler:
> 
> ...


You're good with his soap - he only has to be careful on cologne. Nothing else lingers long enough to trigger a migraine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't think there's such a thing as going too far with nail polish!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

I still have lots to catch up on but I just had to post my reveal. Get ready for one of the greatest reveals of all time!( yes I said that in a Kanye voice)

My secret santa was @ and to say she spoiled me is an understatement.

 



Spoiler






Wanted to share a pic of the wine!




This is what I saw when I first opened the box




Beautiful card and I must admit I got a case of the feels while reading it.




Pretties wrapped in pretty polka dot paper.




All the pretties laid out, look at all those gifts and theyre for me!




Cant believe she stuffed so many samples in this bag! Love the Beauty Blender solid cleanser and a lot of these are samples I kept missing at Sephora like the They're real remover.




Tocca hand lotion and Ulta body lotion. Never tried any Ulta products before super excited to try them.




A pretty lip palette perfect for my purse! It will live there with all the other goo I hoard in my purses.




I was seriously dying to try this mascara! the hubby got a kick out of the name.  Three Ulta eye liners and GDE eye shadow in a gorgeous gold color called Gold digger. I had wanted this color for a long time so happy to get it.




Delicious smelling fortune cookie soap and body lotions. Going to use these Christmas eve so I can wake up smelling pretty on Christmas morning. 


 This would have seriously been more than enough for me but wait there's more...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

@@JC327 awwww yesssss reisling, the best wine!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> @@JC327 awwww yesssss reisling, the best wine!


Indeed it is, that bottle finished way too fast.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Indeed it is, that bottle finished way too fast.


No shame in that at all!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

Part 2: Because my santa thought I should be spoiled some more.





Spoiler






Going to destroy all these sweets!  I love chocolate and I may share with the hubby if he is nice.




Not going to lie I screamed when I saw this. 




I may have shrieked with this... so much awesome.




Lip products galore, I cant say no to a red lipstick and really wanted to try Milani sangria but they dont sell Milani over here. The Bare Minerals is adorable and yay pretty nail polishes.




More nail polish! The cutest vaseline container ever which will live in my purse.  A lip tar, Makeup for ever lip liner and a lipgloss.




No caption needed going to have pretty lips for days.




The cutest Tarte minis, never tried either product.




My santa must know I love lip products and I was definitely looking at these and was sad they were sold out.




All the gifts in all their glory. Feeling super spoiled and like  I dont deserve so many gifts.





Thank you so much @ for making secret santa 2014 so magical! This reveal had laughter, tears, screams and shrieks. The whole time the hubby was looking at me like I was crazy and told me I must really take my makeup seriously. He was in disbelief at all the gifts. Meanwhlie  the cat kept trying to steal everything she could. I dont have words to thank you for how awesome this all is. They are some truly amazing ladies in this thread that have gone above and beyond to spoil their santees. So glad to be a member of MuT!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> No shame in that at all!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like the way you think lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2014)

IS THAT PEPPERMINT BARK I SPY, my favorite &lt;3


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> IS THAT PEPPERMINT BARK I SPY, my favorite &lt;3


Yes and it will get obliterated lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's my pic of my amazing gift from @@Bflopolska --ALL of it is local, and from where I grew up. Lovely lip colors, shadows, and solid perfume, and wonderful foods. I am so thrilled. 

 
 
I hope this works as an image link--fingers crossed. The orange chocolate sponge candy is halfway gone already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Dec 22, 2014)

@@nicepenguins What is that, in the tubes, with the pink labels? It looks super similar to a discontinued lip balm I own!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Dec 22, 2014)

It's here.. It's here.. And my secret santa is @tanya0949. Thank you so much for all the gifts Tanya 

ETA the pics 



Spoiler



I was a little worried when I saw the box but everything inside was in perfect condition 










And here they are all unwrapped  




I have heard great things about the real technique brushes and have always wanted to try the purity. I wanted to buy it @sephora during BF but missed it. So thank you for them. Can't wait to use it.

And I could smell this in my mailbox. Thank you for this amazing smelling LUSH.  :w00t:  This is my first LUSH product and can't wait to use it tomorrow.




I love it and my little helpers love it. As soon as I opened the box they both scrambled for the LUSH ^_^




And my youngest tried to eat it  :satisfied:




I had to add this pic of my little helpers :wub:






Thank you so much Tanya. This is my first ever secret santa and you have picked such awesome products for me. :hugs3:

Merry Christmas and Wishing you a very Happy new year :luv:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> It's here.. It's here.. And my secret santa is @tanya0949. Thank you so much for all the gifts Tanya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Ooh, you got some of my favorite brushes! Your helpers are so beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 23, 2014)

@ did you get your second Sephora package today?? I am dying to know how you feel about it!!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 23, 2014)

I am legit getting teary-eyed. I am so happy I discovered MUT last year. Everyone is so amazing. You girls are the best and I feel honored to have you in my life!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I am legit getting teary-eyed. I am so happy I discovered MUT last year. Everyone is so amazing. You girls are the best and I feel honored to have you in my life!


This is why secret santa season is one of my favorite times of year! Watching everyone get wonderful and thoughtful presents is even more fun than getting a present!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Dec 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ooh, you got some of my favorite brushes! Your helpers are so beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! And I can't wait to try those brushes out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 23, 2014)

Day 5 of my Santa's awesome gift!!





Oooo what do we have here.....




Ok I'm officially intrigued!










Look at that gorgeous color! It's so spot on I can't even stand it, it's seriously so pretty to look at it! I'm sure it'll be better on my nails     

And last, but not least, for today: 




More delicious tea!

Thank you, thank you @@nicepenguins !


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoiler



This is upon opening, love love the handmade card!!!


Look how everything was wrapped!!!!! LOVE 


My individual pics were blurry so I am posting one of all my pretties opened up. She made me a pretty totebag and candle, the candle is burning as I type, great throw. I wish I was as crafty as you are I love everything you picked for me, the Stila palette, bite set, tarte set is adorable!!! Samples were dead on and quite a few are new to me so I will be having fun trying new things. Thank you so much pooteeweet for making this an amazing Secret Santa Merry Christmas!!


My beautiful package arrived Saturday. Sorry for the late reveal, but I have been working like a mad woman. My awesome santa was @@pooteeweet213 . This is upon opening, love love the handmade card!!!

Look how everything was wrapped!!!!! LOVE 

My individual pics were blurry so I am posting one of all my pretties opened up. She made me a pretty totebag and candle, the candle is burning as I type, great throw. I wish I was as crafty as you are I love everything you picked for me, the Stila palette, bite set, tarte set is adorable!!! Samples were dead on and quite a few are new to me so I will be having fun trying new thin


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoiler










This is upon opening, love love the handmade card!!!


Look how everything was wrapped!!!!! LOVE 


My individual pics were blurry so I am posting one of all my pretties opened up. She made me a pretty totebag and candle, the candle is burning as I type, great throw. I wish I was as crafty as you are I love everything you picked for me, the Stila palette, bite set, tarte set is adorable!!! Samples were dead on and quite a few are new to me so I will be having fun trying new things. Thank you so much pooteeweet for making this an amazing Secret Santa Merry Christmas!!


My beautiful package arrived Saturday. Sorry for the late reveal, but I have been working like a mad woman. My awesome santa was @@pooteeweet213 . This is upon opening, love love the handmade card!!!


Look how everything was wrapped!!!!! LOVE 

 

My individual pics were blurry so I am posting one of all my pretties opened up. She made me a pretty totebag and candle, the candle is burning as I type, great throw. I wish I was as crafty as you are I love everything you picked for me, the Stila palette, bite set, tarte set is adorable!!! Samples were dead on and quite a few are new to me so I will be having fun trying new things. Merry Christmas and thank you so much









Spoiler



This is upon opening, love love the handmade card!!!


Look how everything was wrapped!!!!! LOVE 


My individual pics were blurry so I am posting one of all my pretties opened up. She made me a pretty totebag and candle, the candle is burning as I type, great throw. I wish I was as crafty as you are I love everything you picked for me, the Stila palette, bite set, tarte set is adorable!!! Samples were dead on and quite a few are new to me so I will be having fun trying new things. Thank you so much pooteeweet for making this an amazing Secret Santa Merry Christmas!!


My beautiful package arrived Saturday. Sorry for the late reveal, but I have been working like a mad woman. My awesome santa was @@pooteeweet213 . This is upon opening, love love the handmade card!!!

Look how everything was wrapped!!!!! LOVE 

My individual pics were blurry so I am posting one of all my pretties opened up. She made me a pretty totebag and candle, the candle is burning as I type, great throw. I wish I was as crafty as you are I love everything you picked for me, the Stila palette, bite set, tarte set is adorable!!! Samples were dead on and quite a few are new to me so I will be having fun trying new things. Merry Christmas and thank you so much


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 23, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@nicepenguins What is that, in the tubes, with the pink labels? It looks super similar to a discontinued lip balm I own!


They're from Buffalo Gal cosmetics--they're lip tints and very pretty. One of the skinnier sticks is a lip balm and the other is a solid perfume. Definitely check them out--they seem like really good quality.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm going to be so sad when reveals stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 23, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I'm going to be so sad when reveals stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok, that was one of the longest work days ever knowing that I had a box of goodies waiting from @@Shalott!  But it was sooooo worth the wait!  I feel so spoiled and lucky to have gotten such a thoughtful Santa.  Seriously, everything is so perfect and I can't wait to enjoy all of the new pretties!  @@Shalott seriously knocked it out of the park!

On to the pretties!



Spoiler



When I first opened the package, I found this adorable gift box.  Hi, Santa!




And boy was that box stuffed!




Here's everything laid out.  The gift wrap was all so gorgeous!  Shalott has some mad wrapping skills for sure!




I didn't see any numbers on the packages, so I dove right in.  Each of the gifts had a tag with a cute note.  The first thing I found seriously could have been my entire gift and I would have been thrilled!







Hello Waffle Catssic Literature!  I have been drooling over this collection ever since I saw swatches (not to mention the adorable names - c'mon, JK Meowling, yes, please!), and they are even more beautiful in person.  I can't wait to try these out.

The next thing I found made a little teary eyed, it was so beautiful!







The Tarte Best for Lash set!  Seriously, getting choked up again.  I love love love holiday sets, and Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes is my favorite mascara - and I am a mascara fiend.  Plus, the box is just so pretty I want to carry it around and tell people to look at it.  LOOK AT IT!

At this point, my pug made an appearance to see what the fuss was about.




I think I'm approaching the picture limit, so you'll have to wait for part 2 for the rest!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 23, 2014)

On to part 2, because @@Shalott is a serious Secret Santa!



Spoiler



The next gift I suspected might have some smell goods in it.







And it did!  The first thing I noticed was this awesome Las Vegas key chain!  Followed by the smell goods!  Black Violet perfume in Lemondrop - I wanted to drink this, it smelled so delicious!  And Haus of Gloi perfume in Wintervale.  I got a couple of Wintervale products as gifts for other people but did not get the perfume, so I was super excited to get the chance to try the perfume, and it is glorious!  The scent is wintery and complex and I just want to bathe in a tub of it.

The next note made me laugh and I was excited about what I thought might be inside.







My first Bite!  This is Bite lip gloss in Currant, and it's my favorite kind of color for lip gloss.  I prefer lip gloss over lipstick usually, so this will get put to very good use!

I wasn't sure what the next gift would bring, but I had a feeling it would be something good!







And I was right!  Alchemic Muse cream soaps in Krumkake and Spiked Nog!  The scents are so heavenly!  I could just drink up that Spiked Nog, but I'll settle for a delicious shower instead!

I just realized that one of my pictures went missing.  Let me take one real quick because it was something amazing!




Haus of Gloi whipped soap in Eggnoggin!  Every Christmas I look forward to drinking egg nog, and this scent makes me feel all Christmasy and wonderful inside!  It will definetely help keep the holiday season going and going! 



Looks like this is going to be a three-parter!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 23, 2014)

On to part 3 of the wonderland of gifts from @@Shalott



Spoiler



I was excited about what the next gift would bring.







A beautiful red bag full of samples!







So many goodies!  A deluxe sample of Dr. Jart BB Cream, a Bare Minerals blush, and an adorable jar of Tarte Amazonian Clay Finishing Powder!  I love all of these!  Plus, a variety of foil samples!  I'm one of those strange people who loves foil samples, so this was like a gold mine to me!  I spotted several BB/CC creams, which is perfect because I'm on the hunt for a new one.  I can't wait to give these a try!

Also included were several Aromaleigh sample baggies!  I love Aromaleigh because the colors are so intense and beautiful.  These will fit in nicely with my growing collection!

The next gift had me a little stumped, I'll admit.







The cutest little Yankee Candle in Home for the Holidays!  And this smells exactly like the holidays to me!  I'm going to burn this while watching Christmas movies and wrapping presents tonight!

I actually had a feeling of what the last gift would be after I read the tag.







And I was right!  Hawaiian Host chocolates!  I don't think I mentioned this anywhere, but my family is from Hawaii.  Every Christmas when I was a kid my grandpa would send over a big box of goodies from Hawaii, including several varieties of Hawaiian Host chocolates!  Seeing these candies brings me right back to my childhood - plus, they are super yummy!



Here is all of my amazing, super fantastic, perfect gift from @@Shalott



Spoiler








I seriously won the Secret Santa jackpot!  I could tell that so much thought went into this gift, and I am beyond amazed at everything.  It's been a hectic holiday season for me, and I'm looking forward to spending some time relaxing and playing with all of this new goodies.

@@Shalott, I cannot thank you enough for everything!  I hope you and your family have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

curlytails said:


> On to part 3 of the wonderland of gifts from @@Shalott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh good job @Shalott!

Everything looks amazing but I might come over and steal those soaps in your sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Dec 23, 2014)

@@Shalott I'm so glad you spoiled Curlytails! She earned it!  :lol:


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 23, 2014)

@@nicepenguins I am so glad you love your goodies!!! I really had no idea you were from Buffalo. I thought it would be cool to send a little local taste, I love doing that when I send to other parts of the country. Every last thing in the box was made in Buffalo or just outside! And I think you'll love Buffalo Gal Organics--you'll find them on Etsy--their products are delightful. I hope your holiday is blessed!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 23, 2014)

Reveal Stats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Total Participants: 77

Participants who have received gifts and have posted a reveal: 62

Participants who have received gifts but have not posted a reveal: 11

Participants who still have gifts in transit and/or on the way: 4


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Reveal Stats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Total Participants: 77
> 
> ...



Now, I know I've had a long day, and generally ask some basic questions on MUT because, well, I don't know a lot...but 77 participants?  Ummm...I don't get it...how does that work then?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Reveal Stats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Total Participants: 77
> 
> ...


Like this idea! I'll do something like this up for the nails group!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 23, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Now, I know I've had a long day, and generally ask some basic questions on MUT because, well, I don't know a lot...but 77 participants?  Ummm...I don't get it...how does that work then?


I don't know I can describe it in any way that makes sense, but I'll give it a go!

It's because it's not a straightforward pairing. If it were, Person A gives Person B a gift, and Person B gives Person A one back.

But in SS, a person just gives to someone else, all the way down the line like dominoes until it wraps back around on itself. 

So there's persons A, B, and C. A gives to B. But then C gives to A. And then B gives to C.

That way, everyone gives once and everyone gets once.

(I hope that made some sort of sense....)


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 23, 2014)

Day 6 of my awesome-sauce gift from @@nicepenguins !

What do we have in this cute little package? 





A palette! I love palettes        







Did some amateur swatching........look at the pretty colors! 




Once again, thank you Santa!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 6 of my awesome-sauce gift from @@nicepenguins !
> 
> What do we have in this cute little package?
> 
> ...


Those colors look really amazing with your skintone, wow!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 24, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Those colors look really amazing with your skintone, wow!


Thanks! I love that these are colors that I don't have much of in my collection.  I'm itching to wear those emerald greens tomorrow!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 24, 2014)

@@CurlyTails I am so, so glad that you enjoyed everything! Since this was my first time (hee hee) I was really nervous and a little unsure if my choices would suit. I am so happy they did!

I know how you feel about the CaraMacs, though! When I was growing up, my parents owned a condo in Honolulu, near Wakiki and we always, always had macadamia nut treats. I thought it would be ages before I saw and ABC Store, and then I moved to Vegas - it's like heaven, LOL!

Again, I am super thrilled that everything arrived in time, and that you can put it all to use! Merry Christmas, to you and yours, m'dear! xoxo


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 24, 2014)

Dashery said:


> So there's persons A, B, and C. A gives to B. But then C gives to A. And then B gives to C. That way, everyone gives once and everyone gets once. (I hope that made some sort of sense....)


Gotcha!  Makes total sense.  Thanks!


----------



## fayeX (Dec 24, 2014)

@allistra44 When will the Santa-Giftee list be revealed? After everyone's gift gets delivered?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm opening mine tomorrow morning. I originally was going to open it the day I got it then thought, "I think I'd like a little something to open on Christmas since I rarely get anything on Christmas to open."


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 24, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I'm opening mine tomorrow morning. I originally was going to open it the day I got it then thought, "I think I'd like a little something to open on Christmas since I rarely get anything on Christmas to open."


Me too!  But then I found out my son and his wife got me a gift - and they are in town from North Carolina (they are Army - Ft. Bragg) and it is a long story but they stay at his dad's house, but are coming over tomorrow morning until the afternoon!!   And then a friend that I exchange with every year brought me something yesterday, so now I'm eyeing my box going hmmm......

I think I forgot to post that I put my box in the garage, out of sight out of mind, but then I brought it back in...sooooo much safer where I can see it!  LOL!!!  That damn box is taunting me!!! :w00t:

(side note:  On auto-pilot, I bought my friend her gift - ahem...L'OcciBox...ahem...and didn't even think of getting anything in return - she's actually been out of the country the last two Christmases (away 2 years on job assignment), but we brought our gifts for each other on the same day, unannounced!  I love things like that.)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I'm opening mine tomorrow morning. I originally was going to open it the day I got it then thought, "I think I'd like a little something to open on Christmas since I rarely get anything on Christmas to open."


You're a role model and inspiration! lol! I had the thought that it would be nice to wait until christmas, since I never really get gifts on christmas either, but I folded immediately. I'M WEAK!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2014)

So, I was awakened this morning by a knock on the door (HELLO this is my 2 weeks I can sleep in) and I was a little peeved, until I looked outside and saw a box on my doorstep from my lovely santee, @meaganola!

She sent me a box full of her favorite Trader Joe's goodies! (Yeah, I am one of those sad people who does not live near a TJ's...and I see everyone talk about their TJ treats at holidays and pout, a lot).

AND the December OTM! (Yeah, I've whined on here plenty about the fact that I can never manage to get my hands on an OTM, since I"m always at work at that time and I've been in withdrawal since my 6 months ran out aaaaaages ago.)




THANK YOU MEAGAN! It's been kind of a bummer of a week (I tend to get the holiday blahs since I know the most christmas I'll have this year is making my animals unwrap things, LOL) and this totally helped and made me feel a little sappy. You so made my week. &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 24, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I'm opening mine tomorrow morning. I originally was going to open it the day I got it then thought, "I think I'd like a little something to open on Christmas since I rarely get anything on Christmas to open."


I was wondering why you never posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kudos to you for waiting so long! I hope you like everything.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 24, 2014)

@@Donna529 I'm glad you like everything!! I was so excited when I saw that stila palette, it seemed perfect for you and the colors are so pretty! And I'm happy you like the bag! It was a struggle, my machine got jammed twice while sewing it, and the second time, it didn't all come out properly so my threads kept breaking ... which is why some of the sitches are uneven and it took like 5x as long as it should have haha, but hey I'm still learning!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, I was awakened this morning by a knock on the door (HELLO this is my 2 weeks I can sleep in) and I was a little peeved, until I looked outside and saw a box on my doorstep from my lovely santee, @meaganola!


Yay, it made it early! When I saw that you would be working during the OTM window, I knew I had to get that for you no matter what, but when I saw you were my Santa, I had to get the TJ's goodies! Because SUGAR HIGH!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!! I need to pop in to say that I was gifted an AMAZING gift by the lovely @@lovepink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The gift was perfect in EVERY WAY and I have pictures to do a full reveal but right now I'm super busy. I'm leaving for home in a few hours and need to pack and clean! But! I opened everything yesterday and get to put it all away today and relive the gloriousness that is this gift.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU @@lovepink for an amazing gift.

To tide y'all over, just know that it's a Game of Thrones themed gift. Uh-maz-ing.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 24, 2014)

fayeX said:


> @allistra44 When will the Santa-Giftee list be revealed? After everyone's gift gets delivered?


Yep, after they're all delivered. I know there's going to be a few late arrivals so hopefully around January 4th/5th or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Holidays everyone!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll post the final two gifts of my reveal tomorrow evening; I'm so excited to see the culmination of my Santa's awesome gift!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry I've been so busy but wanted to let my Secret Santa know that I received her gift today!! I'm waiting to open it until tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Reveal to be up as soon as possible. Thank you so much ahead of time, I know it will be fabulous. And also wanted to wish everyone a very beautiful holiday and Merry Christmas. You are all amazing, the generosity has been beyond amazing.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 24, 2014)

On the twelfth day of Christmas my Santa gave to me: 12 Eye products! Holy cats!

Eyeliners, Lancome and L'Oreal full size mascaras, eye creams, UDPP samples, and two UD eyeshadows in Mildew and X!!!!! I was gobsmacked.

   Words are totally inadequate to convey my gratitude and thanks for such an overwhelming Secret Santa experience.

*Recap:*

*1 Tote Bag (with dry shampooo)*

*2 Fragrance Samples in two of my favorite scents*

*3 Pet treats, two for cats one for dawgster*

*4 Nail items, three polishes and a cuticle balm*

*5 face products, BB cream, blotting linens, Chella pencil, Beauty Blender and full size Fakeup*

*6 Household Items , Holiday dish towel, two fabulous candles, BBW handsoap, and two superlative Alhambra items, ( tray and container *)

*7 Handcrafted Gifts, cards, ornaments, salt scrub and purple lace scarf*

*8 Facial products, cleansers, cloths, moisturizers and makeup remover*

*9 Luscious Lippies:  YSL, Dior, UD, Too Faced , Shiro, IT Cosmetics, Laqa,Fresh, Doterra*

*10 Tasty Treats, assorted goodies for the whole family, nom-nom!!*

*11 Delicious Recipes, yummy!*

*12 Eye products, UD, Lancome, L'Oreal, Ulta, Clarins, Restorsea, all kinds of goodies!!*


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2014)

Aww, I arrived home to discover a super sweet package from @, thanking me for my help in coordinating Secret Santa!   I received tracking for it Monday via Elfster, but I thought it was my Nails Secret Santa package, but it was a completely different and total surprise present!  Finally, my lap was not infested with kitties long enough to be able to open it!  (This didn’t last long.  Ed keeps moving back and forth from my lap to my chest, and he alternates between grooming himself, trying to groom me, and nuzzling me, except he’s a wee bit too uncoordinated to properly nuzzle thanks to developmental issues, so it’s like the sweetest head butting in the world.  Snuggly kitty!)








A hair mask!  Mud masks!  Hand cream!  Nail polish!  A Lush bubble bar!  (I believe this little guy was specifically a Christmas Penguin bubble bar before I accidentally smushed him.)  Fancy-pants skincare I'm too cheap to buy for myself!  And in the first photo but not the second because kitties were *far* too interested in it for my comfort:  Some sort of magical chocolate-nut-toffee delight!  I'll get all *sorts* of pampered and spoiled!

Thank you, @!  That was completely unexpected and far too kind for words!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 24, 2014)

the lush bubble bar is so cute!  :wub:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

EDIT:  Not sure what happened to my quote, but this is supposed to be attached to a post by @@meaganola!!

:wub:    You're welcome.  I just felt with everyone so busy with life and work etc. you guys taking the time to run this AMAZING Secret Santa SUPERFUNFANTASTIC Exchange...well I just wanted to thank you.

I've been having the time of my life getting connected a bit more with all the lovely ladies here, and I'm not gonna lie, I think the reveals have affected me in a few ways...first...they made me cry like a baby for some of you!!  Second...they enable me!!  Oh yes, Monkey See-Monkey Want syndrome!!  I could go on and on, but I've some presents to wrap still LOL!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, after they're all delivered. I know there's going to be a few late arrivals so hopefully around January 4th/5th or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Raise your hands if you want @ to reveal my final three gifts to her!

(I am loving teasing her about this!!)


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

I want to open my present sooooooooo bad!!  I am waiting for my hand to stop hurting (numb to the point of painful).  It's about halfway better, so maybe another hour or so...I can't wait!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 25, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I want to open my present sooooooooo bad!!  I am waiting for my hand to stop hurting (numb to the point of painful).  It's about halfway better, so maybe another hour or so...I can't wait!!!


Work through that pain!  We have pretties to see!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Merry Christmas lady!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

My Secret Santa was wadedl and she spoiled me rotten!!  I can't wait to try out all my new goodies (and my wallet practically ran to my car without me...LET'S GO GET MORE INGLOT...it said!! LOL!!!)

This is pic heavy but want you to see how awesome the wrapping was!  String!  Buttons!  Oh I love love LOVE it all!!  And seriously...Hello Kitty tape!! MEOW!!



Spoiler



So...what's in the box....





Such a cute card!




Oh the teasing words...gotta get unwrapping!!




I LOVE FACE MASKS!!!  I can't wait to try this one! 




Again...the wrapping...I love the buttons!




I love how everything is placed so perfectly in the box!




Cone of Lindt Truffles, anyone?  YES PLEASE!!  It's what's for breakfast!!




I know, I want to see what's inside too, but the wrapping!!!!




Yes, I didn't take off my makeup last night.  Don't judge me.  It's Christmas!  And all I want for Christmas is my very own grown up shower cap!  YESSSSSSSS!!!   I neeeeeeeed thissssss!!!  THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!




Next up...the sexy UNwrapping!  LOL!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

Without delay...



Spoiler



Now, I don't want to be all focused on one gift here...but do you see what I see?

Dun




Dun




DUN!!!!  I totally and completely LOVE THIS STUFF!!!  Merry Christmas to me!!!






So...I love all of this, have never tried anything from Royal Apothic so that looks fun...unless Santa is trying to tell me something about my lips??  Hmm...better exfoliate STAT!  I have to pause here to get ready so I'm decent when my family gets here, in 30 minutes HA!  Santa gave me something for the shower too...but don't worry - I took a pic already so I'm going to grab it and go!  More later!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Work through that pain!  We have pretties to see!!     Merry Christmas lady!


HAHAHAHA!!  Merry Christmas to you too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 25, 2014)

@@ttanner2005 you! Are! The! Bomb! I came home very late last night to a wonderful box of bonbons--they were just what I needed after a hard and nasty week that included getting hit by a car and dealing  with the Mutha-in-Law!

I just got a brand-new Kindle and tried to get pictures, but I haven't figured out how to get them uploaded. So I hope you all can bear with me as I try to get as descriptive as I can...

First, two nice yummy little tubes of hand cream, Pleasant Plum and Very Vanilla. Actually they're not that little but pretty well-sized, and they s smell d e delightful. They're also very thoughtful; I work in a hospital and the soap tears my skin up. Plus, I live in Buffalo and the cold winds we get four months out of the year just leach my hands dry. I go through creams and lotions like they were water, so these are just SO welcome!

Second, LIPS! Lip color is probably my favorite makeup item; I may go simple on everything else but I never leave the house without base and lipstick. I got a cute little Pop lip gloss in. Peony Petal, and a Smashbox On The Rocks lipstick set. I had been hedging on buying the Smashbox for a month, so it was a genuine thrill to pull it out of the box. They're well suited to me--Legendary is a butt-kicking red, Primrose a lovely neutral dusty pink, and Fig a rich maroon. I'll be rocking these over the holidays!

Next, a Glamour Doll Eyes shadow in Prankster, which is a beautiful gold-and-copper-flecked medium taupe shade. I just started getting into indies in the past three months or so, and really appreciate GDE's quality and staying power. This will make a great go-to-work color.

Next, an assortment of small and very welcome goodies. A little box marked Diptyque L'Ombre Dans L'Eau actually contained not only a vial of that fragrance, but one of Pharrell's Girl. I had been wanting to try them both, so it was great to see them and they really are wonderful. There's a cute little package of pink emery boards, and a cucumber and aloe Face Wrap--like one of those paper mask packets you find at the drugstore, except this looks like a more hardcore facial treatment. I like these on the days when I get to indulge in a very long, very hot bath, like I'm going to do today. 

The most impressive thing, and the reason I'm regretting that I'm having an uploading issue, is a beautiful little hand-beaded ring that looks like a red poinsettia over a green band. It fits perfectly on my middle finger. I am in deep awe and respect for the workmanship; the beads used are very tiny seed beads woven with a fine filament--to give an idea of the size, it's taking four of those beads across a band a quarter inch wide. It's impressive and I deeply appreciate the time and trouble taken in making it.

Thank you @@ttanner2005 for making this Christmas a lot merrier. I love my box of goodies and I love you for everything you did in putting it all together. May the season be blessed for you, and may it overflow into the new year!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 25, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Without delay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my favorite lip scrub and I had to share, they might not make the best tasting scrub but it is the most effective one I have used. When I saw you wanted the Borghese Brightening Makeup I was so excited because I knew I had a tube in my stash! That is my favorite drug store mascara and couple of other things I thought you might like when I shopped my stash.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, I had to let my son and daughter in law go back to my ex's to do their thing...my roommate went to his family's thing...so I can be here, alone, with MY PRESENTS!!!    :w00t:

Now where was I...OH!  I was going to do more UNwrapping!  Ok here we go!!!!



Spoiler



The wrapping skills are strong with this one!!  LOOK!  BUTTONS!!  Oh, alright...moving on...




So I have this strange love affair with Philosophy...I have yet to buy something from Philosophy for myself.  I love looking at it, putting their stuff in my cart, and dumping it out, and doing it all over again.  I HAVE NO IDEA WHY!!!  But if there is a Philosophy sample or point perk on Sephora...I become an ordering machine to load up...and...umm.... :wub: ...I have yet to try ANY OF IT!  I just hoard it!  (yes, I know how that sounds!!!)  So...this is super super exciting for me!  PHILOSOPHY!!  Oh Philosophy I've stalked you for sooooo long, and now you're MINE!!  Muahahahaha!!  And I wasted NO TIME!  I smell like a snow angel as I type!  :smilehappyyes:   LOVE IT!!




So here we have both a  :w00t:  and a  :huh:  present.  The  :w00t:  is the Tonymoly Luminous Goddess Aura Beam!!  Never heard of it, soooo excited to try it!  Because others can say I'm all about that bass...but I say I'm all about illuminators!  YEAH!!  Thank you!!!!  And as for the  :huh: , I'm scratching my head trying to figure out if I have ever uttered the word Andes, much less used it in a sentence here on MUT, but Andes Mints are, without a doubt, one of my ALL TIME FAVORITE chocolate candies!  NO KIDDING!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!!! (can I get a dump truck of exclamation points over here please??)  WELL DONE SANTA!!!




I had to cut the sexy back a bit, it's getting hot in here...so here is another pic of the adorably wrapped present you will see next!!




Cue the oooooohs and aaaaaaaaaahs because you are about to see pure beauty!!  Pearly Plum!!  Let's say that again...PEARLY PLUM!!  :laughno:    I love plum!  I love pearly!  I love this so much!!!  And...I'm only a little ashamed to admit...I had to look up the products to figure out what to do - but now I know so...shadow? Check!  Shadow case? Check! Portable-no-spill-magnetic-stays-together-carry-container-holding-my-gorgeous-pearly-plum-eye-shadow? CHECK!!  Aaaaaaaand it's already in my purse!!  AWESOME!!  As I eluded to earlier today, you'll likely find me at an authorized Inglot retailer close by, in the near future! 






Ok so I stopped here to add a photo of my new eye shadow...in the flesh!!  Didn't give much more than that though, bad hair day and I am puffy from all the food!! LOL!  Be careful...open S.L.O.W.L.Y. hahaha!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

So I am already so overwhelmed...I mean it is one thing if you go on a shopping binge and get home with arm loads of bags full of fun things....but to receive a package full of fun things, things you are just now seeing, and trying to 'get' or figure out each one, all at once, truly can be overwhelming!  I need processing time hahahaha!!

So since I opened these this morning, I have had some processing time and can actually post now without crying my eyes out...which is such an improvement over this morning!  Whew!  Don't you hate when you are trying to be all tough girl and not cry, and you totally just start bawling???  Umm...yeah...that's kinda my day in a nutshell.  But I digress...



Spoiler



So this birchbox full of presents should have been obvious from the sample I saw first.  CAUDALIE!!  Not only do I not have ANYTHING from Caudalie skin care, I don't have any samples, either!  YIPPEE!!  So as I'm checking out the sample something starts to happen...I start crying!  I am thinking of what I have in my hands, and that someone wanted me to have it, and it's just too much!  I don't mean to sound all sappy, but, well, it gets worse!!




Now I'm crying AND shaking!!  When I unwrapped the second item in the box, I saw Caudalie again!!  Divine Scrub!! So now I'm thinking, everything in this box is CAUDALIE!  Seriously, I've only tried the hand cream (and LOVED IT!!)...so I am super stoked at all the fun new things I can try out!




I have to be honest, not 100% sure what this product even is.  :wub:    But I'll be checking it out very soon!! Still,I feel soooo  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:




Now, I have a quest to RID myself of those horrible lip lines...the vertical ones that creep towards your nose.  Yeah.  Even sounds gross to say. So now I get to try to work on them even harder with Caudalie!  Oh yeah!  And more hand cream!  Mine was only a sample so whoo-hoo Merry Christmas to me with Caudalie (and sooooo much more) from my Santa!




So, I had soooooo many presents and so much to show, that I originally took my "overview" picture missing several items....and then missing two more...and then the one other thing....and THEN I got a final pic!  WHEW!  THANK YOU WADEDL I love, will love, or have loved EVERYTHING!!  Merry Christmas!!!












So I'm a little embarrassed to say, upon re-reading I see I forgot to mention some things...the other goodies with the Borghese Splendor Brightener!  Tarte lipstick mini, the two cosmetic eye shadow and the mascara!  I am finding that I go through QUITE A BIT of mascara - and love trying new ones!  The eye shadow is gorgeous and is perfect for me, but what I'm ashamed to say, is that earlier I couldn't open the lipstick...because I thought it was Gifted!  Tarte's mascara!!  Hahaha! I got up to get my jar thingy (the thing that helps you open jars that are sealed too tight) and when I got back realized it was lipstick!  HAHAHA...so I wasn't sure what to say about it earlier but I can say it now that it's like 10 hours later! LOL!

Thank you so much Santa Wadedl!  I have had the most fun with this gift exchange, and MUT in general. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> After a long stressful day of my pup at the vet, and $400 later...came home to my gift!!! Made my day so much better!
> 
> Sooooo my Secret Santa is @@jpark107 AGAIN! How fun is that?! Two years in a row!!
> 
> ...


I was pleasantly surprised to get you for the second time as my Secret Santee! Dare I say that getting to shop for you the second time around was even more fun than the first? I absolutely love those chocolate covered potato chips (I've been known to finish the entire bag in one sitting...what's a serving size anyway?!), so I hope that you enjoy them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sorry to hear about Molly though...I hope that she's doing ok!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 25, 2014)

@ - I received your SS gift and it is absolutely perfect (sorry about my delay in getting back on MUT, life has been crazy!)! 

 
When I opened the card, I was thrilled to see that she was my Secret Santa. We've traded before, chatted on the same MUT threads and follow each other on Instagram; so, although we've never met in 'real life', I feel like we 'know' each other! 
 


Spoiler



I love lifestyle items and based on that, @ curated a perfect holiday surprise box. Each item was somehow better than the next! The large grey item is a bento box (This is wonderful because I want to bring lunch/snacks to work more often. Sometimes I don't eat lunch because I don't have time to step away from the clinic). The next item is a loose-leaf tea infuser (I love tea and I rarely use my current tea infuser because it's cumbersome to clean...this one is great because it has a large opening for tea leaves and looks like it'll be a cinch to clean). Next up are Tatcha blotting papers (I have used these in the past - these work better than other blotting papers that I've tried in the past and these feel luxurious...there are gold flakes embedded in the paper). I also received a Fresh trio of sugar lips treatments (Love these lip balms because they're effective and are low-maintenance - they soften my lips, contain SPF and have a hint of color so I don't need to worry about applying them with a mirror. Also, I'm excited about this particular trio because it includes 2 shades that I haven't tried yet). Finally, she included a Laundress solid wash bar that I've been wanting to try (it smells fantastic and it's perfect for traveling because I don't have to worry about leaking in my luggage). 
 




 



 
@ Thank you so much for your incredible generosity and thoughtfulness. You clearly stalked me well and accurately identified all of my favorite things! I can not thank you enough, as each item was indeed perfect!   :hugs3:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm perpetually envious of @ 's packaging/wrapping skills - she's reached goddess level.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm perpetually envious of @ 's packaging/wrapping skills - she's reached goddess level.


I know, right? Aren't there some legends about how eating a human's flesh can let you gain their powers? 

SO, um, Jess, what's your address? Asking for no reason, you know. Nothing nefarious afoot here...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I know, right? Aren't there some legends about how eating a human's flesh can let you gain their powers?
> 
> SO, um, Jess, what's your address? Asking for no reason, you know. Nothing nefarious afoot here...


That is the nicest and weirdest thing anyone has ever said to me!!

@@jpark107 I'm so glad I got you for SS!! I keep a laundress bar in my emergency kit when I travel! Shopping for you was a breeeeeze


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> That is the nicest and weirdest thing anyone has ever said to me!!


Nice and weird is definitely my aesthetic. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(seriously though great gift and that wrapping!!!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Nice and weird is definitely my aesthetic. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (seriously though great gift and that wrapping!!!)


I'm seriously one of those people who just gives gifts in bags because I'm awful at wrapping, or if its my fiance I just give it to him straight in the shipping box.  :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm seriously one of those people who just gives gifts in bags because I'm awful at wrapping, or if its my fiance I just give it to him straight in the shipping box.  :lol:


Today, it occurred to me that I want to give presents in reusable cloth bags from now on.  This is truly a way of life here, so I always figure anyone can use another bag no matter where they live:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d545PS_AkOw

(Well, okay, using cloth bags started when I lived in Seattle because I had kitties that would sit there and lick/chew plastic grocery bags, and it drove me crazy because the sound echoed through my entire apartment, plus EATING PLASTIC IS NOT GOOD FOR KITTIES, but they found them no matter how well I hid them, so I started using my own cloth bags, and I just got used to it.  Now I have cats that chew my reusable bags, but at least that's quieter, and they don't destroy them!)

ETA:  Duh.  I completely forgot that I actually *did* give my brother his present in a reusable bag today!  It had a drawer from a card catalog with the words "NEVER FORGET" under it printed on the front.  He's the circulation supervisor for a library.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 26, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I keep a laundress bar in my emergency kit when I travel!


I love those bars!  I won't be without one.  A month or so ago I got yellow mustard on a brand new north face fleece.  Wash and Stain bar to the rescue and it was good as new!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 26, 2014)

Super big thank you to @ who picked out a boxful of fantastic goodies. I especially love the Fortune Cookie Soap in Sally since that not only is my favorite scent but it's no longer sold so I know she had to track that bad baby down for me. *hugs* Thank you! Along with the goodies came a note explaining all the items.

Mmm... Ghirardelli chocolate... mmm.... That's gone now since I gobbled that right up.

Bean, my middle daughter, is attempting to make claim to the FCS wax tarts. LOL

The cat socks... on my cold feet this today. Love it!

Love the Glamour Doll Eye blush and shadow samples. On of the boxes she put together she called the "Box O' Moisture" and in it had the Dr G Bio RTX, Bliss Body Butter, Rainbow Honey Cuticle Butter, eye cream and a serum moisturizer. I'll be putting the Dr. G to use soon since I've been so dry the last few weeks. Got to love winter! LOL

I don't have the Pulp Fiction palette, well until now that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to use it!

There was just so many goodies and I'm super excite to try it all especially the Solstice Scents (I need to hide those from Bean)!

*hugs* Thank you again Bellatrix42! It not only was fantastic but very thoughtful of you to put together the little kits in the way that you did. Loved, loved, love everything!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 26, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Super big thank you to @ who picked out a boxful of fantastic goodies. I especially love the Fortune Cookie Soap in Sally since that not only is my favorite scent but it's no longer sold so I know she had to track that bad baby down for me. *hugs* Thank you! Along with the goodies came a note explaining all the items.
> 
> Mmm... Ghirardelli chocolate... mmm.... That's gone now since I gobbled that right up.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome! I'm so glad that you like your gift. I hope you had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> (Well, okay, using cloth bags started when I lived in Seattle because I had kitties that would sit there and lick/chew plastic grocery bags, and it drove me crazy because the sound echoed through my entire apartment, plus EATING PLASTIC IS NOT GOOD FOR KITTIES, but they found them no matter how well I hid them, so I started using my own cloth bags, and I just got used to it.  Now I have cats that chew my reusable bags, but at least that's quieter, and they don't destroy them!)


This is such a good idea. My cat is weirdly obsessed with licking any kind of plastic, and I'm just thinking "that can't be good for you" especially when there's like printed labels on them and stuff. The echoing drives me insane, and somehow she always manages to find some plastic in the middle of the night when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow...where did everyone go??  It's like a ghost town around these here parts!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 27, 2014)

I finally figured out how to make a photo collage &amp; am ready to post a bunch of photos of the MOST AMAZiNG Secret Santa gifts!  @@SophiaRae I can't thank you enough......you spent so much time doing this for me.  I loved every single gift.  Every day you brought sunshine to my life.   You'll never know how much I appreciated it.  My Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimers &amp; Parkinson's Disease earlier this year.  She is only 61.  Every day she slips further away from us, so this Christmas is especially hard--as it will probably be the last one where she even knows her family.  This Secret Santa exchange brightened my holiday so much.  I cannot thank everyone enough.  Much love to all my MUT friends.

My Secret Santa made me a beautiful handmade card that details every day of my "12 Days of Christmas".  This was such a wonderful idea.  I really enjoyed unwrapping something each day.  The card was so special.  I loved the fact that her 5 year old helped her make it.  I have 6 children of my own, so I love the extra special "mommy" touch.   





Day 1.  I absolutely LOVE Deva Curl stuff, so this will be put to good use.  I've been needing a new post it notepad, so these festive ones were great.  I've been using them everyday.




Day 2.  I've never tried this brand, so I'm looking forward to trying it.  The "Better Than Sex" and "Primed for Sex" raised some eyebrows with the hubby.  He's not convinced that it will be better than sex!  lol.




Day 3.  Oh My Goodness!!!!   Squeeeeee!!!!!  I was actually screaching with delight when I opened this!!!

I had the adorable makeup bag in pink, but needed to use it for a last minute birthday gift for one of my daughter's friends.  I'm super happy to have another one in my hands.  I LOVE the color.

Tocca.  Absolutely my FAVORITE hand cream of all time!  This alone would've made me the happiest girl on MUT.  More screeching!!!  

Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel:  I recently got a sample in my Birchbox &amp; love it.  Super thrilled to have another.

Oribe Surfcomber Tousled Texture Mousse:  Love this brand &amp; my curly hair loves it too!

Coola:  Sunscreen/BB Cream.  Another fave brand.  Love it!

Nailtini in Champagne:  I love nailpolish.  This is a great color for New Years Eve.  Thank you.

Pop! Goes the Shadow:  Another great festive color.  Love!

Bliss Grapefruit + Aloe Body Butter:  I also love Bliss stuff!  This will be a great back up for when I run out of Tocca.




Day 4:  Bath &amp; Body Works goodies.  I love all of these scents.  I just finished up my shower gel, so the Dancing Waters goes straight into my shower.  Perfect timing!  The Butterfly Flower body cream is a new scent for me &amp; I love the summery scent to keep me looking forward to warmer days during this cold winter.  We use a lot of soap in our house, so the Warm Vanilla Sugar foaming hand soap is a great item &amp; it's one of my favorite scents.




Day 5:  Lippies!  Yay!  I LOVE the color of the Laura Mercier.  I wore it to all of my children's Christmas concerts at their schools this year.  Stila!!!!   Squeeeee!!!!!!  I've never purchased Stila before, but have always wanted to try it!  Mango Berry color.  This looks like a great summer color for me!  Thanks a million!!!!




Day 6:  Handmade Canvases and an adorable ornament.  I love outdoor sports.  Thank you for taking the time to make these for me.  I really want to visit your husband's hometown now---it's beautiful.  I have a deer &amp; glitter loving 12 year old daughter, so we both love the deer canvas.  Super cool.  The ornament will soon have a photo of me in it, probably with my new AR-15, in my usual pink nail polish &amp; lipstick.




Day 7:  Hershey's Kisses.  This couldn't have come at a better time.  I got an early morning call from my very confused Mom &amp; it brought me to tears.  Chocolate really does make things better &amp; so does a wonderful girl named Cindy in Texas who spent so much time on a stranger.




Day 8:  Wine makes everything better too!     This wine glass is adorable.  I live in an area that gets some snow, but grew up in an area that got TONS of snow---so I hate it.  I do, however, think snowmen are adorable &amp; have a bunch of snowmen themed things in my home.  This fits right in!  I've already used it several times &amp; still have some wine left to put in it later tonight.




Day 9:  Vitality Lip Flush 4-in-1 Reviver   What a great item for chapped winter lips.  Again, perfect timing.  I've been searching for something for my hurting lips. This stuff is great!  I've never tried it before, but my lips are loving it.  Nice smooth &amp; a great little hint of color.  Love it!




Day 10:  Super awesome box of goodies!  This was one of my favorite gifts.   It included all sorts of local (to Texas &amp; Mexico) goodies.  I love trying regional goodies, so this was really great for me.  I never had any of the items before &amp; loved them all.  I must admit--I've been trying to figure out where to buy those coconut bars &amp; Jarritos soda locally.  I've checked Amazon too!  I love coconut &amp; that bar was AMAZING!  The marshmallow clown lolipop got a few laughs out of my kids &amp; they helped devour the Salsa.  The screen cleaner went straight into my purse to clean my phone.  The ornaments went onto my tree (I'll think of you every year).  The keychain is being used for my camper keys.  The shotglass helped me measure rum for my eggnog.  The Texas magnet is on the refrigerator.  The marzipan, hazelnut/vanilla spread, guava roll &amp; caramel-like treat were all enjoyed too. The hot chocolate will be enjoyed soon.  This was a great idea.  We all enjoyed it.




Day 11:  Bath &amp; Body Works.  Marshmallow Fireside 3 wick candle.  ---and no love for the post office.      This is my all time favorite candle scent.  I also sent the exact candle to my Secret Santa girl this year &amp; had one burning on my counter when I opened it (only about 1 hour left to burn).  This arrived broken, but that wasn't a problem at all.  I simply broke away the smashed glass &amp; plopped it into the empty container of the one I was just finishing burning.  Ta-Dah!  New candle.  Complete with the correct label.   LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!




Day 12:  Devacurl  Travel Pack   This is going to be saved for my suitcase for when I go &amp; visit my Mom.  It will be easy to bring on a plane since they are all great travel sizes.  Thank you for sending Devacurl gifts!




BONUS:  Pink Body Mist in Fresh &amp; Clean and Sun Kissed scents.  My hubby's eyes lit up when I told him there was something from Victoria's Secret in the box......this wasn't quite what he was hoping for---but I LOVE them!  What an awesome bonus!  I've been wearing them everyday.




Cindy,  I cannot thank you enough for your thoughtful, heartfelt, wonderful gifts.  You have made my whole year.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.  The generosity of this gift has amazed me.  I hope that you had a wonderful Christmas too!  You really changed my holiday for the better this year.  I will forever remember this.....

Big hugs,

Farrah


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 27, 2014)

@@SophiaRae
The level of your thoughtfulness is astounding!  Thanks for the tip.....it's delicious!


----------



## fayeX (Dec 28, 2014)

I feel honored to be the first liking this reveal, like for both the gifts and pictures.

How can we give likes to BB019 too?


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 28, 2014)

Yay!!! I thought it might have been @ when there was a big package of Algenist hahah! This has been such a fun reveal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 28, 2014)

@ -- way to go girl!!  You made this so much fun for everyone!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 28, 2014)

@ - You did so amazing on these gifts! I also want to have a chance to publicly thank you again for the gifts you sent me - already being put to good use! You've been an absolute star throughout this Secret Santa and not only Kyuu, but I think just about all of us have been touched by your generosity in some way.

So way to go, lady, I am seriously impressed by your skills. You did an awesome, awesome job! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 28, 2014)

Good morning everyone!  Oh I am so happy to have made @ happy!  That is, after all, what Santa's supposed to do! I have had so much fun trying to come up with ways to give teasers, stay a secret, and at some point I was so embarrassed by all the love (when you still didn't know me) that I was trying to think of a way to stay hidden!  But to say this has been fun, is the understatement of the century!  Sitting over here, across the country, waiting to see if my gifts arrived...if she liked them...if she 'understood' them...the list goes on but really all I wanted was for her to feel special.  These forums have given me soooo much, and the MUT Gift Exchange is just one more example (and reason!) of why I LOVE LOVE LOVE hanging out here! I have had more fun than should be allowed!!  :smilehappyyes:

I have been writing a letter also, following @'s posts of her reveals and giving her the 'backstory' to the whole season of giving.  That, along with her Happy New Year present, will be mailed out tomorrow (Monday). 

@ - as you might already know, I have loved every second of being your Secret Santa! I hope you had a magical Christmas and will have a FABULOUS New Year!  Party like it's 1999!!  (oh, and there may be a teaser in that last sentence somewhere...regarding your New Year's present   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

@@chelsealynn - I did worry about putting Algenist in @'s package of my favorite things, but I explain why I did that in her letter.  If there is anything in that letter (which is like, a bazzillion pages long!! LOL!) that she wants to share she can, but I'll leave that up to her.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm heading out for the day, I've got family here from Oregon and my son and his wife still here from North Carolina (Ft. Bragg).  Have a great day everyone!  My day is made great already by @ and MUT! Thank you!!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello everyone!

First, I hope everyone had, and continues to have, a wonderful holiday season!

Second, I want to apologize to everyone for being delayed with my SS reveal. I have been dealing with some personal issues (including a state-to-state move and relocation back to my parents house.  :scared:   Without going through the long details, this move has taken six months and every ounce of money and strength I have. I am still unpacking boxes and trying to find space in my teeny tiny bedroom. I have been on my own since 1994, so coming back home now, after all this time is very unsettling and depressing.  

Nevertheless, I was overwhelmed with joy when I received my SS box from @@Sakura83! I honestly can not express how much happiness filled my heart. I certainly apprciated the lovely hand-written card! In the midst of my anxiety and depression about the move, I was greeted with two lovely boxes full of stuff that made me feel warm and fuzzy on the inside and beauty on the outside. :luv: 

I suppose since most folks have shared their reveals, no need to insert a spoiler. So here goes the pretties! Revealed Palette (now my collection is complete!), Kat Von D, Star Studded Look (my first ever), Ulta, Nars, EcoTools (my first ever!), Elf Polish Good vs. Evil Collection (I just love collection based items) and so much more-- like chocolate and Tazo Tea! I was BEYOND spolied. And honestly, I couldn't have come at a better time. I was just feeling so low and down on myself and this helped perk me up.

@@Sakura83, *THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!  *

Sorry that some of the photos are sideways (yeah, that's just representative of my life right now). Hopefully you can see them.


----------



## DeSha (Dec 28, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Santa....  oh Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaanta!  Where are you?
> 
> PS -- wore my penguin socks today!  Woot!


Here I am, bringing up the rear. Ugh, I could never be Rudolph. I would suck at leading the sleigh and Christmas would be horribly delayed, lol! Hooray for socks and penguins keeping your toes nice and toasty!

Sorry I was such a haphazard SS as I did not include a Christmas jingle or anything fun. But I hope the items made your holiday a little bit brighter or at least prettier!

*hugs*


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 29, 2014)

DeSha said:


> Here I am, bringing up the rear. Ugh, I could never be Rudolph. I would suck at leading the sleigh and Christmas would be horribly delayed, lol! Hooray for socks and penguins keeping your toes nice and toasty!
> 
> Sorry I was such a haphazard SS as I did not include a Christmas jingle or anything fun. But I hope the items made your holiday a little bit brighter or at least prettier!
> 
> *hugs*


Merry Christmas DeSha!!

I have so enjoyed everything!  I have no idea how I lived this long w/o a proper lip brush!

I hope 2015 brings you joy and peace.  Just keep swimming, m'dear!

Happy New Year and thanks for keeping in touch!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Dec 29, 2014)

How incredibly heartwarming it is to see

The amazing reveals for Secret Santa!

You ladies are simply amazing and I truly

Look forward to getting to know all of you!!

Kristy


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 29, 2014)

Every year I am amazed at what wonderful, generous, and kind people are here at MUT. Everyone did an outstanding job of spoiling their giftees!

   I know I will be re-reading this thread anytime I need a quick dose of happy.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I had the most amazing Santa ever!!! @@meaganola completely spoiled me! I am so overwhelmed by her generosity! I love everything! I am at a loss for words so I will try and be as coherent as possible.
> 
> So I am going to be honest, from the beginning I had a feeling that @@meaganola was my SeSa. There was a Loki comment and then a comment that something from the espionage kick starter would have been perfect for her SeSa and I immediately thought of the Sherlock nail wraps. What threw me off for awhile though was you said your SeSa was a sweetheart and I'm like nahh that"s not me then! lol I just can't help myself from trying to figure everything out. It's my Sherlock obsessed mind going to work!
> 
> ...


Awesome reveal, so many goodies! Yay for 2 MAC lipsticks great colors.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

atomic said:


> Thank you so much @@BeMyBait!!! I love everything. &lt;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice goodies sounds like I need that lip balm.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I look over and find this. Irene Catler is so happy to have gotten a present. A brand new box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Three out of four cats agree, Secret Santa boxes are the BEST gifts ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 29, 2014)

Better late than never! Here is my INCREDIBLE gift from @  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Have I got a reveal for you!
> 
> My lovely Santa is @@CurlyTails! Seeing that box sitting on the backseat of my dad’s car, my impulse control shot to zero. I killed time (seriously, hours flew by), opening this giant box and typing up a reveal.
> 
> ...


Great wrapping job, in love with the lipsticks they are are beautiful.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Part 2 of @@CurlyTails awesome gift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hand cream is so adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Part 3 of @@CurlyTails awesome gift!'
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That ribbon looks so pretty on your hair! Cant wait to see part 4.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I finally got my package from my building's packaging office and my Secret Santa is the wonderful @@nicepenguins !! I just totally heart MUT for bringing us all together.
> 
> The gift came in a beautiful blue box with my Santa's MUT name written right on it, so I wasn't left wondering for too long   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


First of all in love with that wrapping paper and the mug is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Part 4 (and final part) of @@CurlyTails amazing, fantastic, beautiful, wonderful gift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That scarf is gorgeous! Love how thoughtful everyone's gifts are.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, my Santa is @@ohsailor and I think that she might actually be some sort of gift giving wizard. First let me warn you that she beyond spoiled me and every single thing in this enormous box was perfect. I started crying before I even opened anything and am still sniffling a little now. Just kind of overwhelmed at how thoughtful everything is!
> 
> But, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> PART TWO. (as if part one were not enough!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all amazing gifts! That compact is beyond awesome. Glad you got a KVD set for yourself, I love mine.  The scarf and sweater are super cute and that powder brush and glitter paper are beyond perfect. Hope you enjoy all your goodies @@ohsailor did a great job spoiling you. I may have teared up looking at your reveal.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the eighth day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me : 8 Facial Features!!
> 
> OK, the reason I always say no skincare, is because my skin is very sensitive and it easier to say I don't want any than expect anyone to go hunting down sensitive skin products
> 
> ...


Great gifts!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 29, 2014)

And the rest of my outrageously awesome gift from @ohsailor. I may or may not have had a small heart attack opening these boxes. Two incredible lipsticks that I have been lusting after forever PLUS awesome smelling perfume PLUS the freaking Electric Palette!!! So, so excited to play with all this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ella, you are truly a Super Santa.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Santa also sent me these amazing brownie-caramel-peanut brittles? cookies? whatever they are. They are ABSOLUTELY TOOTH-ROTTINGLY AMAZING.


It was homemade Almond Roca. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 29, 2014)

JC327 said:


> And look at this super clever and beautiful packaging! When I encountered packaging problems, I just went "FML".


I am curious...what does 'FML' mean?  @ or anyone?  It's been bugging me for EVER! Hahaha! 

EDIT: Oops I pulled the quote out of JC327's post, but originally posted by @Kyuu...


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 29, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I seriously won the Secret Santa jackpot!  I could tell that so much thought went into this gift, and I am beyond amazed at everything.  It's been a hectic holiday season for me, and I'm looking forward to spending some time relaxing and playing with all of this new goodies.


Great reveal!  And @@Shalott well done!  I loved the gift tags and famous quotes/phrases...very nice (and appropriate) touch!   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Some sort of magical chocolate-nut-toffee delight!  I'll get all *sorts* of pampered and spoiled!


That was homemade Almond Roca. I remembered at the last minute, that I read somewhere you liked Almond Roca, so even though I made it special for @'s family, I took some for you to cheer you up.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 29, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I am curious...what does 'FML' mean?  @ or anyone?  It's been bugging me for EVER! Hahaha!
> 
> EDIT: Oops I pulled the quote out of JC327's post, but originally posted by @Kyuu...


hahaha it means "eff my life" because I'm so bad at wrapping. My dad had me wrap our family friend's daughter's present and I just totally phoned it in. I put the other stuff in bags XD;;;


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> hahaha it means "eff my life"


OH!  I'm gonna borrow that!  I love it!  Hahaha!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 30, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I am curious...what does 'FML' mean?  @ or anyone?  It's been bugging me for EVER! Hahaha!
> 
> EDIT: Oops I pulled the quote out of JC327's post, but originally posted by @Kyuu...


So, I had no idea what OTL was for the longest time... I could NOT figure out what the letters stood for.

 I had to Google it, and felt like a prize idiot when I saw it wasn't an acronym at all, but a person bowing/collapsed on their knees.

Oh lordy. I still have to stop and wonder what "otl" stands for, and then catch myself. Anyways, back to the regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I had no idea what OTL was for the longest time... I could NOT figure out what the letters stood for.
> 
> I had to Google it, and felt like a prize idiot when I saw it wasn't an acronym at all, but a person bowing/collapsed on their knees.
> 
> Oh lordy. I still have to stop and wonder what "otl" stands for, and then catch myself. Anyways, back to the regularly scheduled programming...


Googled it.  Had no idea, lol.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I had no idea what OTL was for the longest time... I could NOT figure out what the letters stood for.
> 
> I had to Google it, and felt like a prize idiot when I saw it wasn't an acronym at all, but a person bowing/collapsed on their knees.
> 
> Oh lordy. I still have to stop and wonder what "otl" stands for, and then catch myself. Anyways, back to the regularly scheduled programming...


Dang. I always thought OTL was One True Love. Oops.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Dang. I always thought OTL was One True Love. Oops.


HAHHA, that's OTP! One True Pairing



This video does such a "Great" job at "Explaining". XD "If you insult someone's OTP and they kill you, it's your fault!" hahahaha

I use a lot of weird emoticons I think! I use this one and my sister never understands

\o\ \o/ /o/ dance party!  :wizard:

/o\ oh no!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 30, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> HAHHA, that's OTP! One True Pairing


I once made a poster for a MIKA concert using OtP. And he actually took it up on stage and asked me what it meant during the concert. Turns out he went backstage and googled what it meant afterwards. A lot of people loved it, but I had a few asking me what it meant lol


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, I’m rested up and more or less recovered from yesterday.  (I still have a lingering headache, but it’s faded down to a tolerable-without-painkillers level.)  And now…  Part one of my reveal!  (I got SO SPOILED that I'm still trying to wrap my head around it!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one colorful box of happy! Loving the theme.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Part two!  This is what I saw after I got the extras in the previous post out of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the gifts from the kids and the boombox necklace is amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> My gift arrived today from the wonderful @@fayeX . Thank you so much, I feel so blessed to received such a loving and amazing gift. I love how you included little notes with my gifts. It helped explain the new products to me and showed me how much thought you put into every product you selected. On to my reveal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the view when you opened your box all the bath products look so interesting.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Part three!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That eye glass holder is too cute! Also had no idea @@Deareux had her own indie makeup, must check it out.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I really should have just gone the group photo route, but I was unwrapping with kitties taking turns in my lap.  And on Vicodin.  Lesson learned for next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome gifs, loving all the KleanKolor lipsticks.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> My gift came today (a few days early)!  My santa was @@elizabethrose!  I was so surprised that she was my santa because I was her santa for the last two swaps.   :santa:    She spoiled me rotten with sweet treats, makeup, bath and body products, and nail polish!  The mail just came and I just opened everything and took pictures.  I have work so no time to post a full reveal right now.  Hoping to get it up on Sunday!  But I have a picture of cool the outside of the box was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

klg534 said:


> AHHH MY Amazing Gifts from my wonderful Secret Santa @@jannie135 THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> The First Look!
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts, enjoy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 30, 2014)

REVEAL UPDATE: Still 12 more! - 10 of them have been delivered &amp; 2 of them are in transit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I got the most amazing package today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the theme with all the bags and the super cute kitty photo bombs.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 2 of my gifts from my Santa, @@nicepenguins !!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ooooo what do we have here......sparkly purple wrapping paper, courtesy of my Santa's adorable son!
> 
> ...


So many cool samples and that lipglass is super pretty


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, this is my package from @BagLady- I don't know how she knew I use some of the stuff (the face wash really amazed me) but she rocked it. I am not doing any favors to the gifts via my "photography" (lol) and the horrible lighting in my Bat Cave. But thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gifts and the wrapping is so pretty! That kitty bag is too cute.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I also got a gift from the amazingly generous Brandy @BB019- totally unexpected, but amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet surprise gift! Everyone on here is seriously awesome.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the ninth day of Christmas my Santa gave to me: 9 Luscious Lippies! Oh, this gift caused a crying jag y'all. Lip products are one of my biggest favorites, Avon lipstick samples when I was a child were the gateway drug to my addiction.
> 
> I have no access to Dior or YSL anywhere near me, and I wouldn't blind buy anything so spendy. But I was overjoyed to get YSL lip gloss samples and Dior lipstick samples!! I feel so swanky now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, and the Dior came in the best packaging, a pale pink envelope made of very sturdy  glossy paper,  with a magnetic closure. I will be re-purposing the Dior envelope to hold my bobbypins.
> 
> ...


When I read what you called your box I instantly pictured you holding your box and calling it "my precious". So glad you are getting spoiled by your santa.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> In a weird twist of fate-my gift was delievered early and my Santee, @@msambrosia, received hers today as well!!
> 
> My Santa was @Megan27ist. She gave me a Grinch themed present. I will have to post a pic later because I honestly don't remember how to post them!
> 
> ...


Great gifts, had to look up that Sumita set and its so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh, update on the pretty paper cranes that my wonderful santa,  made for me!
> 
> I took them in yesterday, for our class christmas party. The kiddos were all excited and loved the bright colors! Instead of sending them home with them (several of them live in a facility and they'd likely just get lost, the others might lose them, etc), each picked one and we put them on strings and are going to hang them up in the room like a mobile once we take down the christmas tree! You made them so happy, kyuu!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


This post brought a huge smile to my face. Glad to hear the kids are so happy.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Part 2 of Santa Gifts. I hope I didn't keep y'all waiting too long, was going to post these last night but my mom kept me super busy trying to get all her errands run before I leave out of town with my husbands family. On to the reveal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sweet your daughter got a gift she looks so happy with it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 3 of my (abbreviated) 12 days of Christmas! Thank you @@nicepenguins !! Let's see what I opened today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reveal, that peppermint bark looks delicious!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> A quick reveal because I have a terrible cough and feel pretty wretched. Thanks to the lovely @@MissRoe for the gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the owl socks and ornament. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> My Secret Santa was @Jac13. I was thrilled with everything. I used the Glamour Doll Eyes, Dr. Brandt pores no more, jcat wonder lip paint, and bodyography electric lip slide for a look the same night I got it for a birthday party.
> 
> I also received an Ulta lip sick, benefit the porefessional (which I love), klorane dry shampoo (another favorite), and two sample of body lotion by 100% pure.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Awesome gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the tenth day of Christmas, my Santa gave to me : 10 Tasty Treats!
> 
> The large box was crammed full of all kinds of goodies for the whole family to enjoy!! Momma and DH were completely thrilled about this gift!
> 
> ...


Everything sounds delicious, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 4!! What does my Santa, @@nicepenguins, have in store for me today?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that tea and the nail polishes are so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> IMG_0661.JPG
> 
> as promised..I figured out how to add the attachment..duh..


That rubber duckie is too cute.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahaha yeah, tracking is insanely weird/frustrating this time of the year! Mine had a pretty long journey (hint, hint!) so I knew it was going to take a while, but I am getting ANTSY.  :hehe:


How did I not notice this before lol


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Earl Grey is lovely! My second favourite.
> 
> I drink a lot of loose tea too, but you don't need to buy another tea pot! You can get a strainer like this:
> 
> ...


I love those strainers, I have them in a few different sizes. Earl Grey is the hubbys favorite tea. This year our local tea shop had an Earl Grey Christmas blend its delicious, im kicking myself in the butt for not buying more.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

fayeX said:


> :santa:  Midnight Reveal  :santa:
> 
> My Santa is .....................................[email protected]@monkeyx3
> 
> ...


Nice goodies!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok so to my Santa, I'm sorry for posting this late my life has been hectic lately but I'm finally getting some time to post my reveal from the fabulous @@pokeballssohard   ...I can't thank you enough for this generous and beautiful thoughtful gift. I truly love it, and it was such a special gift to open during Christmas Day._ Thank you, thank you, thank you!_



Spoiler















_You are so talented! This really warmed my heart to see something hand drawn from you._

_I also draw as well so this was a perfect addition. {Feeling Special  :wub:  }_







_Peppermint Chocolate and Coffee?! Oh I approve...you did good._







_So creative! I wish I had time to do this myself, I love how it gives a little bit of a rustic flare. Love._










My little helper loved opening the gifts! 










_Oooh this.. is.. amazing, choose my own perfume from the samples?! _

_This is fantastic! I feel like you know me so well._










_I love this bag. The following 5 photos are what was found inside._



















I love benefit, this was a perfect set to try out. Love love love it.




_Body Shop has been one of my favorites, and I haven't gotten the coconut one before so this was an awesome surprise!_




_Again thank you so much, everything about it, I loved. From personalizing it, to picking the gift out, to creating amazing additions to include along, it was so special and touching, it was definitely an honor to have you as my Secret Stanta _ :santa:  !


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 30, 2014)

DeSha said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First, I hope everyone had, and continues to have, a wonderful holiday season!
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties you have been going through this past year, I hope that this move is a blessing in disguise for you in the long run and I'm sure us MUT gals wish you only the best that is yet to come especially as the New Year is just around the corner  :flowers:   . I'm happy to hear that the gift brought a little bit of joy and some stress relief to you, it just makes it that all more special to know that you are enjoying the gift. I was more than happy and thrilled to have shopped for you and it was wonderful to have stalked you too and get to know you as weird as that may sound but that's ok in this case lol. 

Anyhoot I would have been thrilled to have any of the girls on here, this was another fun and fabulous SS MUT exchange year - loved it. Can't wait to do it again  :luv:


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 30, 2014)

Who else is counting days until Midsummer Swap?


----------



## Shalott (Dec 30, 2014)

SO loved seeing what everyone was gifted. You are all so talented and generous! It was so much fun being able to participate in this exchange, and I am totally with @@Kristine Walker - I can't wait to bestow someone with my summer lovin' muah ha ha!  B) :sunshine:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 30, 2014)

It's not over yet! I'm hoping we see reveals later this week/next week when people are back from vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But yes, I am also already way excited for Midsummer!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 30, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Who else is counting days until Midsummer Swap?


Right? I've been stalking indies all day, trying to come up with an excuse to buy everything.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Nice reveal, that peppermint bark looks delicious!


It was super delish!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I had no idea what OTL was for the longest time... I could NOT figure out what the letters stood for.  I had to Google it, and felt like a prize idiot when I saw it wasn't an acronym at all, but a person bowing/collapsed on their knees.


So, I can see the image, but why would that be used anyway?  I mean, how do you use that?  Are you telling someone you are "praying?" "Giving in?" Being sarcastic and sort of saying "as you wish, sire?"   Haaaalp!  I don't get that one at all.

But you could have fried an egg on my face the day I got an email at work from a co-worker in our Florida office, when he sent me an email that closed with LOL.     I thought it meant Lots of Love!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Shalott (Dec 31, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So, I can see the image, but why would that used anyway?  I mean, how do you use that?  Are you telling someone you are "praying?" "Giving in?" Being sarcastic and sort of saying "as you wish, sire?"   Haaaalp!  I don't get that one at all.
> 
> But you could have fried an egg on my face the day I got an email at work from a co-worker in our Florida office, when he sent me an email that closed with LOL.     I thought it meant Lots of Love!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


I usually see people in comment threads using it in a manner that denotes apology or frustration, depending on whether you see it as a bow or a collapse. If frustration, it usually looks something like this - "smh OTL" ha ha. Apology would be like "I'm so sorry OTL".

OMG, the LOL. I think a lot of people use it for "Lots of Love"! :lol:

ETA: Geez, even when I write "otl" I am trying to figure out what it stands for. One track mind here, for sure.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I usually see people in comment threads using it in a manner that denotes apology or frustration, depending on whether you see it as a bow or a collapse. If frustration, it usually looks something like this - "smh OTL" ha ha. Apology would be like "I'm so sorry OTL".


Ohhhhh.....ok, but...

Seriously, in the "what rock did she crawl out from under" category...what is smh?  And there are some others I don't know too (and it's a total crack up but I'm even worse at trying to google things...it's my brain..I get stuck for hours :blush: ) but do you know TIA?  Or I think IMH?  I know IMHO (in my honest opinion) or IMO (without honest).  Sorry to clog up the thread here...I'll take it offline and PM you!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 31, 2014)

SMH is Shake my head usually along the lines of disbelief or eyerolling at yourself or someone else's sillyness


----------



## Dashery (Dec 31, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> SMH is Shake my head usually along the lines of disbelief or eyerolling at yourself or someone else's sillyness


I thought it was So much hate. Dang. 

*tries to think of way to comment back on topic and fails*


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I thought it was So much hate. Dang.
> 
> *tries to think of way to comment back on topic and fails*


I also thought it was so much hate for like a really long time. Then people would use it in contexts it just didn't make sense and I was like "what does that stand for O_O"


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 31, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I thought it was So much hate. Dang.
> 
> *tries to think of way to comment back on topic and fails*


... I thought it was a groan/sighlike noise. Like shmug, or something like that. Same general idea, I guess.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 31, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> ... I thought it was a groan/sighlike noise. Like shmug, or something like that. Same general idea, I guess.


That's what I thought it was too.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 31, 2014)

I definitely always thought smh is so much hate. *shrugs*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 31, 2014)

LOL, you guys are making me smile...reminds me of the time some of my coworkers were trying to figure out what some abbreviations meant and they got to "smh"...before I could tell them what it meant, one of the older ones guessed "uh, smell my hole??"


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 31, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> LOL, you guys are making me smile...reminds me of the time some of my coworkers were trying to figure out what some abbreviations meant and they got to "smh"...before I could tell them what it meant, one of the older ones guessed "uh, smell my hole??"


oh that's concerning...which hole are they referring to? O____O

also reminds me of the recent discussion where people were trying to figure out what this was:

／人◕‿‿◕人＼

(spoiler: it's a bunny, but I think someone thought it was boobs XD)


----------



## Dashery (Dec 31, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> oh that's concerning...which hole are they referring to? O____O
> 
> also reminds me of the recent discussion where people were trying to figure out what this was:
> 
> ...


I always thought it was Kyubey. (But believe me, a bunny is much better...)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I always thought it was Kyubey. (But believe me, a bunny is much better...)


Did you also think that because my username is Kyuu? XD


----------



## Dashery (Dec 31, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Did you also think that because my username is Kyuu? XD


Haha Yes, that too. I've got my eye on you, Kyuu...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


----------



## angienharry (Dec 31, 2014)

This is my favorite place to be...seriously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 31, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> (spoiler: it's a bunny, but I think someone thought it was boobs XD)


Ummm...that was me!  LOL!!!  Might have been someone else too, but I thought it was a naughty image!  LOL!!  :rotfl:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 1, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> #2 I don't know what you look like!


Hi!  Nice to 'meet' you! Hahaha!!  Sadly, my mug is all over MUT hahaha but I couldn't find you at all so THANK YOU!  Such a lovely young lady! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 1, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 1, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> also reminds me of the recent discussion where people were trying to figure out what this was: ／人◕‿‿◕人＼ (spoiler: it's a bunny, but I think someone thought it was boobs XD)


I found my post!  It was in the Sephora discussion thread on 11/9/14!  Here is what I said:

'Oh that's a bunny??? LMAO!!!  I thought it was kind of a racy image, but I see the bunny now!  HAHAHAHA!'

And then I think someone else later actually said she thought boobs too. So funny!!


----------



## DeSha (Jan 1, 2015)

Sakura83 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties you have been going through this past year, I hope that this move is a blessing in disguise for you in the long run and I'm sure us MUT gals wish you only the best that is yet to come especially as the New Year is just around the corner  :flowers:   . I'm happy to hear that the gift brought a little bit of joy and some stress relief to you, it just makes it that all more special to know that you are enjoying the gift. I was more than happy and thrilled to have shopped for you and it was wonderful to have stalked you too and get to know you as weird as that may sound but that's ok in this case lol.
> 
> Anyhoot I would have been thrilled to have any of the girls on here, this was another fun and fabulous SS MUT exchange year - loved it. Can't wait to do it again  :luv:


I am trying my best to grin, bear it and adjust to this new normal. Three generations of women in one household= :bringiton: . But my fuzzy socks and Passion tea (thanks to you!) help me deal with the chaos, lol!

All the best in 2015!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 2, 2015)

@ if you look at your post #746, you can see what I talked about in your letter...the stocking stuffer at the top!  So it is on its side, but if you mentally stand it up, you will see the (extra) scarf and 'bow' hat on the penguin!!  Do you see it?? HAHAHAHA!!

ETA: I knew I did that at least twice LOL!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2015)

Sooooooo where are the rest of the reveals? Everyone back from vacation?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

chelsealynn said:


> My reveal (finally) for my gift from @@elizabethrose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Some of these pictures are really bad so I apologize.  My house has such bad lighting and I took the pictures when it was dark out already.
> 
> ...


Everything is wrapped so pretty, and that tea looks delicious.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Now for my reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reveal, that purse is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the eleventh day of Christmas my Santa gave to me: 11 Delicious Recipes!!
> 
> I'm thrilled with this since I just love to cook and collect recipes! Just reading them had me slobbering on myself. DH and Momma are reading them so we can vote on which to try first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Thats great, hope your family enjoys trying out the recipes.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

chelsealynn said:


> I have returned for Part Two of my awesome gift from @@elizabethrose ! It's even better than part one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gifts, love Black Sheep Lacquer I got one of their polishes from my midsummer fairy that I love.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Was my Secret Santa! Oh my goodness, I was so overwhelmed when the box got here! She totally and completely spoiled me. As I mentioned in the main thread, this came at a great time because I'm not working today (yay holidays!) so I could open everything and take lots of pictures and come here and share them right away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful wrapping and the Captain America ornament is too cute.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

chelsealynn said:


> Okay my final part of my gift from @@elizabethrose   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The packaging  on the  Hello Waffle eyeshadows is adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Part 2!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many great gifts, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

wadedl said:


> My Secret Santa was @@zadidoll and I am already loving all of the choices she made for me. I had to play with the last items I opened immediately! Here is the lovely card!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gifts, so cool you used your z-palette right away.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Here's my pic of my amazing gift from @@Bflopolska --ALL of it is local, and from where I grew up. Lovely lip colors, shadows, and solid perfume, and wonderful foods. I am so thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works as an image link--fingers crossed. The orange chocolate sponge candy is halfway gone already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That hot sauce and bbq sauce look delicious!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

sweetyzoya said:


> It's here.. It's here.. And my secret santa is @tanya0949. Thank you so much for all the gifts Tanya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Nice brush set and you have beautiful kids.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 5 of my Santa's awesome gift!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a gorgeous nail polish and the tea sounds so yummy!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donna529 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> I'm going to be so sad when reveals stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know,midsummer night's dream cant come soon enough.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

curlytails said:


> Ok, that was one of the longest work days ever knowing that I had a box of goodies waiting from @@Shalott!  But it was sooooo worth the wait!  I feel so spoiled and lucky to have gotten such a thoughtful Santa.  Seriously, everything is so perfect and I can't wait to enjoy all of the new pretties!  @@Shalott seriously knocked it out of the park!
> 
> On to the pretties!
> 
> ...


All you ladies are seriously talented at gift wrapping.  That Tarte set it so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

curlytails said:


> On to part 2, because @@Shalott is a serious Secret Santa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

curlytails said:


> On to part 3 of the wonderland of gifts from @@Shalott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love all the little hints in the notes.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

latinafeminista said:


> Day 6 of my awesome-sauce gift from @@nicepenguins !
> 
> What do we have in this cute little package?
> 
> ...


What a pretty palette!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, I was awakened this morning by a knock on the door (HELLO this is my 2 weeks I can sleep in) and I was a little peeved, until I looked outside and saw a box on my doorstep from my lovely santee, @meaganola!
> 
> She sent me a box full of her favorite Trader Joe's goodies! (Yeah, I am one of those sad people who does not live near a TJ's...and I see everyone talk about their TJ treats at holidays and pout, a lot).
> 
> ...


Thats such a sweet and thoughtful gift. I cant help but smile at the overwhelming kindness of the ladies here. Everything from Trader Joes looks delicious, I've never been or tried anything from there but its on my bucket list of things to do/try.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> So yesterday was my birthday, and because my santa is not only the best santa, but also the MOST AMAZING PERSON EVER, she sent me a birthday present. I was going to post yesterday, but I got derailed by skyping with my best friend for three hours (sorry! but it was fun so no regrets!) And it occurred to me I should stop being a jerk and actually put these under spoiler tags now that I figured out how to use them again.
> 
> Also: SANTA I GOT YOUR (FINAL???) PRESENT and _holy crap it's huge_. I will open it either tomorrow or tonight but omigosh. &gt;.&lt; I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOu!!!
> 
> ...


All I can say is wow! Hope your birthday was great.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> On the twelfth day of Christmas my Santa gave to me: 12 Eye products! Holy cats!
> 
> Eyeliners, Lancome and L'Oreal full size mascaras, eye creams, UDPP samples, and two UD eyeshadows in Mildew and X!!!!! I was gobsmacked.
> 
> ...


Amazing finale! Enjoy all your gifts you deserve them.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Aww, I arrived home to discover a super sweet package from @, thanking me for my help in coordinating Secret Santa!   I received tracking for it Monday via Elfster, but I thought it was my Nails Secret Santa package, but it was a completely different and total surprise present!  Finally, my lap was not infested with kitties long enough to be able to open it!  (This didn’t last long.  Ed keeps moving back and forth from my lap to my chest, and he alternates between grooming himself, trying to groom me, and nuzzling me, except he’s a wee bit too uncoordinated to properly nuzzle thanks to developmental issues, so it’s like the sweetest head butting in the world.  Snuggly kitty!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome surprise!  So thoughtful and sweet.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 2, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> It's not over yet! I'm hoping we see reveals later this week/next week when people are back from vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But yes, I am also already way excited for Midsummer!


OOOOHHHHHH!!!   LOVE YOUR NEW PIC!   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jan 2, 2015)

@@Sakura83 Yay! I'm so glad you liked your gift! It was super fun shopping for you, you have impeccable taste. I'm glad you liked my little illustration cards as well. Oooh, let me know which rollerball you pick out of the perfume sampler. I was really curious about which one you'd end up going with. &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

I'm sorry to everyone for being so MIA. I went to California for Christmas, and didn't really have time to get online and post my reveal. I'd especially like to apologize to my wonderful Secret Santa @@TooMuchElectric , because the amazing package you sent me deserves a reveal!

I will be posting up my reveal tomorrow. Got a new phone and I need to transfer pics over and all that jazz before I can get them all uploaded. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay.  I have a thank you gift from @@bonita22 !  I actually received it a couple weeks ago but was slacking on posting it do to being busy.  I hope I didn't leave anything out of the picture  :unsure2:  .  After receiving it I forgot to take a picture and then put everything away.  Once I realized I picked everything back out so I'm hoping I didn't forget anything!  If so, I apologize!  Oh, @@bonita22 also sent me a really nice card  




I was so excited about the Zoya set!  I've wanted to try their base/top coats for a long time since I love their polishes and remover.  Two Julep polishes in Keke and Hope, Number 4 Comb and Protect (can always use detangler), Coola lip lux (I love lip balms with sunscreen so this is perfect), ribbon hair ties, and a Temptu highlighter!

Thank you again!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jan 3, 2015)

ALRIGHTY. Thanks for staying tuned. The reveal is here. Strap in, people. This is going to be a long one. (Also, please note that these are not in perfect order of which one was opened first.)

To start off, I'd like to thank my benevolent and generous Secret Santa. Words cannot express how grateful I am for all the wonderful gifts you gave me @@TooMuchElectric , this was truly a special gift and I will treasure every item given to me. 

*PART 1*



Spoiler



Okay, so I HERE IS MY GIANT PILE OF CHRISTMAS WONDER. And for you all's information, I did not wait for Christmas, I tore into it the second it arrived on my doorstep because I am child. Btw, thanks for all the glitter @@TooMuchElectric ,  I thought I'd look like a disco ball forever haha.






So first things first, I went for the shiny round cosmetics bag (which is so cute and useful) and opened that sucker right up.






Sweet. Hm, I wonder what that fabric thing is?...






A WONDER WOMAN APRON?!?! She is my queen, omg thank you I am going to wear this all the time. Even when I'm not cooking. Thank you thank you thank you!!!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:






And here's the rest of the goodies in the bag, I just thought that particular gift deserved a highlight because of how AMAZING it is. The other goodies include Bare Minerals samples, including a blush, moisturizer, and Lash Domination Mascara. Two fun little body lotions,two Ulta dual ended eye liners, a pore care pack, a mud mask, three primers!!!! I LOVE IT ALL! &lt;3











Next up were the cute little candy-shaped packages that were absolutely _encrusted_ with glitter. 






-INCOHERENT SCREAMING- ALL THE LIPPIES I WANTED FROM JCAT? *AND* TWO OCC LIP TARS? Amazing, truly incredible. I am so grateful for this generous and incredible addition to my lip collection. I thought I would cry, I was so excited. And for this to be just _part_ of the gift? I thought I was going to cry. I managed to stifle the urge, and move on to the next packages.






Okay, we have three rectangular-ish packages, and a cylindrical one, all done up in (glittery) paper with red ribbon. &lt;3 Let's start with the cylinder.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jan 3, 2015)

*PART 2*



Spoiler



Yum! This tea is delicious. I had a cup that very morning. There were also cute little stickers rolled up in this package that are currently living on the cover of my sketchbook. Also these cute little pins were somewhere along the unwrapping journey, so I'll post them here too.

















Some wonderful body wash and a neat little scrubby-dubby towel. This thing is great for exfoilation, and because it's the size of a large hand towel, I can scrub my back on my own by grabbing either end and slinging it around me. Seriously cool.






MAKEUP WIPES! Wipes are my go-to makeup remover, so it's always great to have more. The pink ones are particularly good for eye makeup.






And another cute makeup bag! What a neat design. 






And it was filled up with hair goodies! Yay!






Thank you again @@TooMuchElectric . This gift was such an incredible addition to my beauty stash. All the items were wonderful. I am a very lucky lady indeed, to have such a wonderful Secret Santa!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

THAT APRON.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 4, 2015)

pokeballssohard said:


> ALRIGHTY. Thanks for staying tuned. The reveal is here. Strap in, people. This is going to be a long one. (Also, please note that these are not in perfect order of which one was opened first.)
> 
> To start off, I'd like to thank my benevolent and generous Secret Santa. Words cannot express how grateful I am for all the wonderful gifts you gave me @@TooMuchElectric , this was truly a special gift and I will treasure every item given to me.
> 
> ...


OH MY WORD!!  I WANT YOUR APRON!!  I have WW cape from Magic Mountain from a few years ago!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 4, 2015)

@@pokeballssohard Yay!!! Omg I had so much fun doing this whole exchange!! During the initial stalking right after names were drawn, I kept panicking out loud to my fiance that I'd drawn the coolest person and what could I even possibly give her, she just gets awesomer the more of her tumblr I read, and omg look at her art she does, and look she's angry at all the things I'm angry at, and also real feminism and wonder woman and makeup and she's just awesome all the way through. There are no gifts good enough. It was a sincere worry, and I'm so thrilled you liked your package!!!

Pro tip for the Lip Tars: because the oil/pigments separate, I keep mine in a cup (so they are vertical) on my vanity and flip them upside down whenever I remember. Mine haven't separated since I started rotating them a couple times a week.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 5, 2015)

I received the most thoughtful "thank you" gift from @@KatieKat !!! I seriously feel like I went to Birchbox and picked out my favorite items. You are so generous, and I sincerely thank YOU in return! (This could be a never ending cycle of thanks - ha!)



Spoiler


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been out of town on vacation, so haven't posted much, but I wanted to say that everyone did such an amazing job with the gifts! I love this thread so much- it makes me happy seeing how generous people are with people they don't even know!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

BB019 said:


> My Secret Santa was wadedl and she spoiled me rotten!!  I can't wait to try out all my new goodies (and my wallet practically ran to my car without me...LET'S GO GET MORE INGLOT...it said!! LOL!!!)
> 
> This is pic heavy but want you to see how awesome the wrapping was!  String!  Buttons!  Oh I love love LOVE it all!!  And seriously...Hello Kitty tape!! MEOW!!
> 
> ...


I was looking forward to seeing your reveal. Everything is packaged so pretty, loving all the details. Nice shower cap by the way!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

BB019 said:


> Without delay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bflopolska said:


> @@ttanner2005 you! Are! The! Bomb! I came home very late last night to a wonderful box of bonbons--they were just what I needed after a hard and nasty week that included getting hit by a car and dealing  with the Mutha-in-Law!
> 
> I just got a brand-new Kindle and tried to get pictures, but I haven't figured out how to get them uploaded. So I hope you all can bear with me as I try to get as descriptive as I can...
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear you got hit by a car, hope all is well. I loved reading about your gifts. The  ring sounds like its absolutely beautiful your santa is very talented.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

BB019 said:


> Well, I had to let my son and daughter in law go back to my ex's to do their thing...my roommate went to his family's thing...so I can be here, alone, with MY PRESENTS!!!    :w00t:
> 
> Now where was I...OH!  I was going to do more UNwrapping!  Ok here we go!!!!
> 
> ...


Even more great goodies! Andes are so yummy and your new eye shadow looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

BB019 said:


> So I am already so overwhelmed...I mean it is one thing if you go on a shopping binge and get home with arm loads of bags full of fun things....but to receive a package full of fun things, things you are just now seeing, and trying to 'get' or figure out each one, all at once, truly can be overwhelming!  I need processing time hahahaha!!
> 
> So since I opened these this morning, I have had some processing time and can actually post now without crying my eyes out...which is such an improvement over this morning!  Whew!  Don't you hate when you are trying to be all tough girl and not cry, and you totally just start bawling???  Umm...yeah...that's kinda my day in a nutshell.  But I digress...
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

jpark107 said:


> @ - I received your SS gift and it is absolutely perfect (sorry about my delay in getting back on MUT, life has been crazy!)!
> 
> 
> When I opened the card, I was thrilled to see that she was my Secret Santa. We've traded before, chatted on the same MUT threads and follow each other on Instagram; so, although we've never met in 'real life', I feel like we 'know' each other!
> ...


In love with that wrapping paper! I am very intrigued by the tea infuser looks super easy to clean/use.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> Super big thank you to @ who picked out a boxful of fantastic goodies. I especially love the Fortune Cookie Soap in Sally since that not only is my favorite scent but it's no longer sold so I know she had to track that bad baby down for me. *hugs* Thank you! Along with the goodies came a note explaining all the items.
> 
> Mmm... Ghirardelli chocolate... mmm.... That's gone now since I gobbled that right up.
> 
> ...


Amazing gifts! @ spoiled me rotten this summer.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

farrah3 said:


> I finally figured out how to make a photo collage &amp; am ready to post a bunch of photos of the MOST AMAZiNG Secret Santa gifts!  @@SophiaRae I can't thank you enough......you spent so much time doing this for me.  I loved every single gift.  Every day you brought sunshine to my life.   You'll never know how much I appreciated it.  My Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimers &amp; Parkinson's Disease earlier this year.  She is only 61.  Every day she slips further away from us, so this Christmas is especially hard--as it will probably be the last one where she even knows her family.  This Secret Santa exchange brightened my holiday so much.  I cannot thank everyone enough.  Much love to all my MUT friends.
> 
> My Secret Santa made me a beautiful handmade card that details every day of my "12 Days of Christmas".  This was such a wonderful idea.  I really enjoyed unwrapping something each day.  The card was so special.  I loved the fact that her 5 year old helped her make it.  I have 6 children of my own, so I love the extra special "mommy" touch.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts love the them and little notes.



farrah3 said:


> @@SophiaRae
> 
> The level of your thoughtfulness is astounding!  Thanks for the tip.....it's delicious!
> 
> ...


Thats so nice and thoughtful of your santa!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> DUN DUN DUN---Kyuu's santa to be revealed...at the end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />And if you missed part 1(ish), Santa also sent me these amazing brownie-caramel-peanut brittles? cookies? whatever they are. They are ABSOLUTELY TOOTH-ROTTINGLY AMAZING.
> 
> Here again, is her beautiful poetry:
> 
> ...


Wow all those  cards, gifts and sweet poems are beyond amazing. Cant wait to find out who your santa isl


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> We meet again, last present...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @ is the real santa! She really had me guessing and not to mention entertained this whole time. I am beyond words at so much kindness and creativity.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

BB019 said:


> Good morning everyone!  Oh I am so happy to have made @ happy!  That is, after all, what Santa's supposed to do! I have had so much fun trying to come up with ways to give teasers, stay a secret, and at some point I was so embarrassed by all the love (when you still didn't know me) that I was trying to think of a way to stay hidden!  But to say this has been fun, is the understatement of the century!  Sitting over here, across the country, waiting to see if my gifts arrived...if she liked them...if she 'understood' them...the list goes on but really all I wanted was for her to feel special.  These forums have given me soooo much, and the MUT Gift Exchange is just one more example (and reason!) of why I LOVE LOVE LOVE hanging out here! I have had more fun than should be allowed!!  :smilehappyyes:
> 
> I have been writing a letter also, following @'s posts of her reveals and giving her the 'backstory' to the whole season of giving.  That, along with her Happy New Year present, will be mailed out tomorrow (Monday).
> 
> ...


I cant believe this is your first secret santa on MUT you are definitely a pro. I think its safe to say you made this year magical for everyone involved not only your santee.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

DeSha said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First, I hope everyone had, and continues to have, a wonderful holiday season!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear things are not going well for you. Hope everything starts looking up for you and this is year will bring you lots of happiness. Glad you got such great gifts. Loved the snowflake notes and wrapping was so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> How incredibly heartwarming it is to see
> 
> The amazing reveals for Secret Santa!
> 
> ...


Welcome Kristy! Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> Every year I am amazed at what wonderful, generous, and kind people are here at MUT. Everyone did an outstanding job of spoiling their giftees!
> 
> I know I will be re-reading this thread anytime I need a quick dose of happy.


Yes, this thread is full of so much happy!  I get so excited about every reveal and  cant wait to do this again in the summer.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 5, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Better late than never! Here is my INCREDIBLE gift from @  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you, thank you, thank you!


Once again @ has outdone herself so nice to see her spreading so much cheer! Great gifts that sparky pink bag is so pretty &amp; a Lorac palette!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> And the rest of my outrageously awesome gift from @ohsailor. I may or may not have had a small heart attack opening these boxes. Two incredible lipsticks that I have been lusting after forever PLUS awesome smelling perfume PLUS the freaking Electric Palette!!! So, so excited to play with all this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ella, you are truly a Super Santa.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome, the gifts just keep on coming! Your santa did great.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

BB019 said:


> It was homemade Almond Roca. :smilehappyyes:


Dont know what it is but sounds delicious!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sakura83 said:


> Ok so to my Santa, I'm sorry for posting this late my life has been hectic lately but I'm finally getting some time to post my reveal from the fabulous @@pokeballssohard   ...I can't thank you enough for this generous and beautiful thoughtful gift. I truly love it, and it was such a special gift to open during Christmas Day._ Thank you, thank you, thank you!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an amazing gift! The paper is lovely, I immediately need to look for that peppermint bark coffee. Also the drawings are so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> My last resolution of 2014 is to post all the rest of the reveals before midnight!!! I'm such a lazy jerk, I promised stocking stuffers reveals days ago and I just didn't want to edit the photos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo on me. Anyway, here they are, and @'s last package arrived today which will also go up really soon
> 
> Voila, Brandy's beautiful wrapping *_*
> 
> ...


Looks like candy heaven and everything is packaged so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

That is a gorgeous palette and its wrapped so pretty I would have thought it was professionally done. The letter was a super sweet touch to an awesome set of gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

chelsealynn said:


> Okay.  I have a thank you gift from @@bonita22 !  I actually received it a couple weeks ago but was slacking on posting it do to being busy.  I hope I didn't leave anything out of the picture  :unsure2:  .  After receiving it I forgot to take a picture and then put everything away.  Once I realized I picked everything back out so I'm hoping I didn't forget anything!  If so, I apologize!  Oh, @@bonita22 also sent me a really nice card   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so sweet! I love the Zoya color lock system.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

pokeballssohard said:


> ALRIGHTY. Thanks for staying tuned. The reveal is here. Strap in, people. This is going to be a long one. (Also, please note that these are not in perfect order of which one was opened first.)
> 
> To start off, I'd like to thank my benevolent and generous Secret Santa. Words cannot express how grateful I am for all the wonderful gifts you gave me @@TooMuchElectric , this was truly a special gift and I will treasure every item given to me.
> 
> ...


That apron is seriously amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

pokeballssohard said:


> *PART 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reveal, those pins are hilarious!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2015)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I received the most thoughtful "thank you" gift from @@KatieKat !!! I seriously feel like I went to Birchbox and picked out my favorite items. You are so generous, and I sincerely thank YOU in return! (This could be a never ending cycle of thanks - ha!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gifts!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi everyone! Looks like reveals are slowing down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Just a small announcement I was kind of hoping I wouldn't have to make, but it is what it is. 

One of the rules this year was that you MUST acknowledge that you received your gift in some way. We would obviously prefer a reveal because we want to see what you got, but messaging one of the mods or acknowledging on Elfster would be fine too. 

Still have a decent chunk of ladies we haven't heard from at all &amp; most of the gifts have been delivered (minus two that I am aware of). 

Thanks!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 6, 2015)

JC327 said:


> Even more great goodies! Andes are so yummy and your new eye shadow looks great on you!


Thank you!  I was worried my bug eyes would frighten people, but my hair looked much worse on Christmas hahaha!  You are always so thoughtful and full of nothing but kind words, I love your posts!


----------



## ashleylind (Jan 7, 2015)

I just received the most wonderful thank you gift from @@jesemiaud.




I love the smell of Keims shampoo and I'm obsessed with lip balms! And seriously, that zebra!!!! I've only been lusting after it for the last year! It already has a home in my office. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 7, 2015)

ashleylind said:


> I just received the most wonderful thank you gift from @@jesemiaud.


That tray is so cute!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

ashleylind said:


> I just received the most wonderful thank you gift from @@jesemiaud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you like it! You spoiled me rotten with the gift that you sent, so you deserve it. Birchbox points are a wonderful thing!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2015)

BB019 said:


> Thank you!  I was worried my bug eyes would frighten people, but my hair looked much worse on Christmas hahaha!  You are always so thoughtful and full of nothing but kind words, I love your posts!


Lol you looked great! Thank you so much.  :blush2:   :blush2:   :blush2:


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2015)

ashleylind said:


> I just received the most wonderful thank you gift from @@jesemiaud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tray is adorable!


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry this is such a late reveal. I have been on vacation and my Secret Santa, the lovely @@atomic, have been so nice to hold on to it and send it to me this week. 

I totally did not expect it to get here today, but it did!!! Opening it has been the most fun ever since I am totally surprised!

Thank you so much for all your kindness and thoughtfulness!

So excited to be opening this! Looks wonderfully packed!

Again, wrapping is amazing! Love this gift wrap print.

This is the first item that I opened, and OMG! At first I looked at it from the back and could not figure out what it is. It is a Tardis bookmark! The Doctor Who fan in me is screaming!

And then I opened the sugar lip set!! I have always wanted to try one of these, and now I have three!

A coastal scents revealed palette sampler! This would be great to try out the colors and on travels.

And then, there is this Dr. Jart BB cream duo! I also mentioned that I would like to try this brand and potentially find my HG BB cream. So thoughtful, this would be perfect!

And then, there is the BBW apple blossom and lavender soap. I like the refreshing apple scent.

Can't believe there are more! The Tweezerman eyelash curler looks amazing! I don't have one so it is very useful.

This OCC lip tar looks so cute! I have heard about it but never tried it myself. Love discovering new products!

Last but not least, the Tokyomilk dark lip balm in coco noir. The name sounds yummy. Funny thing, my santee had this on her wishlist too and I bought it for her. When I got the package, it looks so gorgeous, and i can smell the delicious chocolate scent from outside. I thought I should have gotten one for myself too. Now i have it!

Everthing together.

Thank you so much @@atomic ! I am so grateful for your gift.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

@@emilylithium nice gift! Those are my three favorite Sugar balms (with Berry in the lead, lol) and my favorite OCC Lip Tar that you received. Cute bookmark, too!


----------



## atomic (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm so glad you like everything @@emilylithium!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a little intimated/worried seeing some of the other reveals. And I just realized that I forgot to take the price tag off the Fresh Sugar trio. :blush2:


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 8, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> Sorry this is such a late reveal. I have been on vacation and my Secret Santa, the lovely @@atomic, have been so nice to hold on to it and send it to me this week.
> 
> I totally did not expect it to get here today, but it did!!! Opening it has been the most fun ever since I am totally surprised!
> 
> ...


That BB cream is awesome!


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 8, 2015)

atomic said:


> I'm so glad you like everything @@emilylithium!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a little intimated/worried seeing some of the other reveals. And I just realized that I forgot to take the price tag off the Fresh Sugar trio. :blush2:


Thanks a lot! You did a great job! It is everything I wanted! I tried the Fresh Sugar trio today, and it is so moisturizing, and love the colors.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

my gift came today! I havent opened it yet, I just wanted to pop here quickly and let everyone know, but I will open it now and post photos soon. Thank you so much @PaulinaPS!! I'm especially excited about this gift since it's an international gift and I love international products. Stay tuned for the reveal!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 9, 2015)

sparklegirl said:


> my gift came today! I havent opened it yet, I just wanted to pop here quickly and let everyone know, but I will open it now and post photos soon. Thank you so much @PaulinaPS!! I'm especially excited about this gift since it's an international gift and I love international products. Stay tuned for the reveal


YAY!!! I can't wait to see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 9, 2015)

sparklegirl said:


> my gift came today! I havent opened it yet, I just wanted to pop here quickly and let everyone know, but I will open it now and post photos soon. Thank you so much @PaulinaPS!! I'm especially excited about this gift since it's an international gift and I love international products. Stay tuned for the reveal!!


YAYYYYYYYYYY SO EXCITED THAT IT FINALLY CAME!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ETA: She literally shipped out this package before Thanksgiving and it is just now arriving. Darn customs/mail people!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup, I can personally vouch for the fact that it was one if the first packages shipped out. It was the first tracking number I received! *So* happy it landed!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYY SO EXCITED THAT IT FINALLY CAME!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: She literally shipped out this package before Thanksgiving and it is just now arriving. Darn customs/mail people!





meaganola said:


> Yup, I can personally vouch for the fact that it was one if the first packages shipped out. It was the first tracking number I received! *So* happy it landed!


I know she shipped early because she actually have me advice for my gift and mentioned in a post that she was already done shopping. I was super impressed because it was only mid-November and I hadn't bought anything yet! 

Reveal coming soon


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

Paulina, you did such an amazing job. From the wrapping, to every single item, this gift was absolutely perfect. Most of the brands are new to me which will make the next few months really fun to test new things. 



Spoiler



Before getting to the actual gifts, I want to share how pretty the package was!




At the top of the beautifully wrapped presents was this lovely card!




Everything was wrapped individually in this pretty purple paper. Did I mention I love the color purple?





Remember the awesome glitter tape @PaulinaPS spoke about? I got that tape! And it came in two colors. I tried to save it but I wasn't successful 


 


First, I opened a collection of face masks. Korean face masks actually. I haven't jumped on the Korean skincare wagon yet so I'm super excited to have the change to try all these! The first thing I wondered was how to use the various ones. Well Paulina has me covered because she included instructions on them!




I also got a Lemon Peeling gel. I wasn't really sure what this was, but Paulina included a note! It seems to be an exfoliating mask that removes dead skin. 






Next she included a variety of creams, for face, body and hands. The most unique one is the orange&amp;chili body balm- it actually smells spicy! I literally just ran out of hand lotion so I'm so happy to have two new ones- one for my desk at work and one for my purse. 




[SIZE=13.63636302948px]This little cream is so cute it get's a picture all to itself  [/SIZE]



Part 2 coming up!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

sparklegirl said:


> Paulina, you did such an amazing job. From the wrapping, to every single item, this gift was absolutely perfect. Most of the brands are new to me which will make the next few months really fun to test new things.


OMG...I want to reach through the screen and steal everything you got so far! haha. (That little cupcake cream is really nice, by the way, I used mine all up! It's nice and light and I wish I had more. And now I use the container for depotting foils because it's too cute to not use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

Part 2! 

Paulina I am so over the moon with this gift. Every new item I opened had me squealing with excitement. I don't know how you did such a great job because I don't think I provided nearly enough information for you to know me this well!  



Spoiler






After opening all those gifts, the box still looked like this! It felt like a never-ending pile of gifts!




I've read so many great reviews of Bourjois mascara so I'm really excited to try this one. And it comes with a little chain so it can be attached to phones- how cool!




Again, I've read great things about this Avene product, and Avene in general, so I'm excited to try this. I wasn't subbed to Birchbox when they sent the Avene products so I finally get to try it!




Caudalie! A brand I recently fell in love with. So happy to try these two products. The lip balm especially will come in hand this brutal winter.




I mentioned I was on the hunt for a natural looking blush, similar to tarte's Exposed. Paulina got me a while palette of similar colors so I'm sure to find the perfect one. Plus, these set includes two beautiful shimmer shades. This palette will get a lot of use!




This is a really nice eyeliner that goes on so smoothly, and in brown which I don't own much of. And another Bourjois product that I'm excited to try- in browns and golds which are my favorite eyeshadow colors. 




LIppies! Look how cute that little pencil is. It looks like a similar color to the NARS dolce vita which is my favorite my lips but better shade. 




This is such a gorgeous brush! Did I mention purple is my favorite color?




I love chocolate, and almonds and mint, so these are perfect. I was eating another chocolate bar while I opened this otherwise I would have eaten this bar already!




The last item I opened was this NUXE set that I've been eyeing. I love sets like this because I like being able to test products before purchasing the full size.  I actually have the deluxe sample of the serum which I've been sparingly using because I don't want to run out, now I don't have to be so stingy! I can't wait to use all the other products! I'm sure I will find a favorite in this set and will add it to my list once my 100 no buy is over.





@PaulinaPS thank you so much for this amazing gift!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OMG...I want to reach through the screen and steal everything you got so far! haha. (That little cupcake cream is really nice, by the way, I used mine all up! It's nice and light and I wish I had more. And now I use the container for depotting foils because it's too cute to not use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Using that cupcake for depotting foils is such a great idea! Thanks for the tip- I never would have thought of that!!

I feel so undeserving of this gift. It is soo amazing and generous!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2015)

@@sparklegirl what a beautiful gift! Looks like it was well worth the wait!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 10, 2015)

@@sparklegirl great gifts and awesome reveal!  My favorite color is purple too!  I might have let out a little noise when I saw the pic of your gorgeously wrapped presents!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 10, 2015)

@@sparklegirl I'm SO glad your gift finally arrived and that you like it and that everything came in the right condition after this looooong journey!

As you and our mods mentioned - I really sent it before Thanksgiving and now I know not to EVER choose this shipping option again! I've been checking that non-changing tracking like crazy for over a month and it actually got me in tears a few times. I'm very sorry you had to wait so long for your present, I really wish you could have got it earlier   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, I'm just very happy you've finally received it and hope you'll have some fun with it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

WOOHOO!!  Awesome mail day!  Three packages and one of them was a TY gift from my santee, @@onelilspark

Thank you SOOOO much!  I do NOT have a single gold tone polish (how is this even possible?), so I will absolutely rock this ASAP!

Butter London Steampunk set!  WOOOT!!!




The other packages were BB and two hats (more info on that in MUT Nest in a sec.)  WOOHOO!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 10, 2015)

My secret Santa was @@Jazbot and everything was perfect! I will post a reveal tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got back from a long trip and am catching up on a lot but wanted to let her (and everyone) know I haven't forgotten about this!!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 11, 2015)

@ Yay! I'm glad you got it! I got tracking on the package and then forgot to check it, lol. I hope you enjoy it, you spoiled me so much, I had to say Thank You!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 11, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> @ Yay! I'm glad you got it! I got tracking on the package and then forgot to check it, lol. I hope you enjoy it, you spoiled me so much, I had to say Thank You!


I love it!  I've already painted my nails!!!




Thank you again!!!  I was happy to spoil you!!!  Hope your new year is merry and bright!  AND warm!  We're freezing up here!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 11, 2015)

@ Pretty! I really like my Butter London Polishes!

I guess I shouldn't mention how I was complaining how cold it has been then... yesterday I had to wear longsleeves AND pants. The high was 69. I was still chilly... Today is finally back up to 80, but it's been raining on and off. It's a very rough life, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> @ Pretty! I really like my Butter London Polishes!
> 
> I guess I shouldn't mention how I was complaining how cold it has been then... yesterday I had to wear longsleeves AND pants. The high was 69. I was still chilly... Today is finally back up to 80, but it's been raining on and off. It's a very rough life, lol.


OMG, my friend who moved to Florida last year was just complaining about the same thing...I want to go get you both, bring you to the arctic tundra here, and hide all the warm soup. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OMG, my friend who moved to Florida last year was just complaining about the same thing...I want to go get you both, bring you to the arctic tundra here, and hide all the warm soup. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And the socks.  We'll hide all of the socks!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 11, 2015)

I was talking to a CS rep with Ulta yesterday and she too was complaining about her weather, and she's in Florida too!  I had to laugh at that.  I am always aware of the extreme weather conditions around St. Petersburg or Ft. Lauderdale as we have offices there and when the weather truly is extreme and impacts peoples ability to work, it impacts us, as we need to cover for them out here.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 11, 2015)

We got home last night to rain! It's not supposed to rain in SoCal! We have not seen much sun the past 11 days! It's 59 but looking forward to the 73 high by mid week. The coldest temperature I have been in was 25 this week in Montana. I guess we had a low of 30 here in San Diego while we were gone.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 11, 2015)

And now the power goes out! Our buildings our not waterproof in SoCal! Lol


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OMG, my friend who moved to Florida last year was just complaining about the same thing...I want to go get you both, bring you to the arctic tundra here, and hide all the warm soup. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha...I came from Rochester, NY. I've seen my fair share of cold &amp; snow, so I feel your pain.  It's amazing how quickly you get used to the warmth. We've been down here for almost 3 years and I've totally forgotten how to dress when I go North to visit family! 

They were saying there was a chance of flurries up in Daytona earlier this week. So it was legit cold earlier this week. I'm about an hour south of Daytona.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 12, 2015)

So this is really awful, but I've lost the pics I took of my gifts. I took them before I left for the holidays, left them here on my camera, and now I am back and they are just... gone, and not recoverable, at least not by me. I didn't post the reveal immediately because I was still trying to figure out who my santa was but now I wish I had just posted it.  The worst part is the adorable HoHoHo bows are gone forever and never to be seen by the ladies on this forum- they were the most adorable things I'd ever seen.

(Un?) fortunately literally everything she sent is open and has been used- some of it is nearly gone- so I don't think taking pics again would really help, and so I'm going to just list what she got me with colorful commentary about how much I love it.

@@Jazbot if I forget to mention something you gave me I am SO SO SORRY, it is because I am actually using it all though and it's not in one place.  I love it all!!!

-A Bliss Lemon and Sage 'body bar'. this is massage soap and it is pretty much gone already- it's toward its last slivers.  It's all my partner and I have been using on vacay and now that we're back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-The Benefit 'that girl' 'porefessional' and 'girl meets pearl' mini set of all three.  This was like a dream to get!! The Porefessional is a HG  of mineand I have desperately wanted to try the other two.  All three are also almost gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Socks that said 'Santa, is it too late to be good?'  I loved these and wore them a few times but my mom loved them so much I let her steal them when I left Chicago.

-Tickled Pink Face wipes.  I've been using these every day instead of my normal Yesto wipes and am really pleased with them! Plus pink's my fave color so that works out the best!!

-Buxom mascara (another HG of mine) along with a smoky eye stick.  These I haven't gotten to try yet but now that I'm reunited with my stuff it's probably a matter of days... or hours...

-A really bold, pretty purple eyeshadow from Sephora.  There was a slight casualty with this in the mail which is really fitting since the eyeshadow I sent my Santee also had a slight casualty, and like her I've been dying to try pressing some shadow and this gives me the excuse to do it.  If I end up being too lazy though not too much damage was done and I like loose shadow too.

-A bunch of fab samples which are also mostly gone since I used them on my trip.  A favorite of them was the Essentiel Elements Shower Gel- it smelles GREAT.

I was SO SO happy with my gift THANK YOU.  Sorry for this novel everyone.  I am so upset about the pics!!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey! I just realized something about my lovely, lovely gift from @@CurlyTails that I didn't notice at first!

So, in my Elfster wishlist, I mentioned that I broke the eyeshadow I use for my Elsa makeup. (It's that BH Cosmetics Aphrodite sample from Ipsy from back in November 2013). 

I didn't even realize that the Aromaleigh eyeshadow (Talisman) Christina sent me is very similar! How could I have missed this??? 

If this was an accident, it's just too perfect.

What's really embarrassing is that when I first started playing around with the Aromaleigh eyeshadow, I kept thinking how it would be a pretty good dupe for my Elsa eyeshadow. *facepalm* I never even thought she might have done it on purpose...

Anyway, thanks again Christina!  :lol:  You officially have me addicted to Aromaleigh. I already bought a full size of one of the sample you sent me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 13, 2015)

Dashery said:


> Hey! I just realized something about my lovely, lovely gift from @@CurlyTails that I didn't notice at first!
> 
> So, in my Elfster wishlist, I mentioned that I broke the eyeshadow I use for my Elsa makeup. (It's that BH Cosmetics Aphrodite sample from Ipsy from back in November 2013).
> 
> ...


Ha - this was on purpose! As soon as I saw you add Aphrodite on your wishlist I knew that Talisman would be perfect for you! I love Aromaleigh as well, so I'm happy to have sucked you in, haha.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 16, 2015)

I was holding off on posting the final list because I was hoping we'd see the rest of the reveals but it doesn't look like that's going to happen sooooo: 



Spoiler



Santa on the left, santee on the right. 

allistra44 JC327

angieharry usofjessamerica

ashleylind jesemiaud

atomic emilylithium

baglady ohsailor

bb019 kyuu

bellatrix zadidoll

bemybait atomic

bonita22 bellatrix

chaosintoart megan27ist

chelsealynn bonita22

cultfigure eggybread

curlytails dashery

dashery kelli

desha  mykidshave4legs

donna529  hsalt

dragonchick mirandaamanda

eggybread bemybait

elizabeth mac katiekat

elizabethrose chelsealynn

emilylithium shadowcat78

farrah3 elizabeth mac

fayex sophiarae

hsalt jocedun

ivfmommy cultfigure

jannie135 klg534

JC327 Jazbot

jesemiaud kristine walker

jocedun chaosintoart

jpark107 sheeeeeelby

jwls750 jannie135

katiekat ivfmommy

kelli baglady

klg534 dragonchick

kristine walker tgooberbutt

kyuu yousoldtheworld

ladyk lovepink

lovepink elizabethrose

mayra3 jwls750

megan27ist MissRoe

meaganola mikaglam

mikaglam shalott

mirandaamanda puppymomofthree

MissRoe msambrosia

monkeyx3 fayex

mrspooki secretholder

msambrosia toomuchelectric

mykidshave4legs onelilspark

ohsailor allistra44

onelilspark pooteeweet213

paulina ps sparklegirl

pokeballssohard sakura83

pooteeweet213 donna529

puppymomofthree angieharry

sakura83 desha

secretholder monkeyx3

shadowcat78 mrspooki

shalott curlytails

sheeeeeelby mayra3

sophiarae farrah3

sparklegirl ashleylind

tgooberbutt paulina ps

toomuchelectric pokeballssohard

tulosai ladyk

usofjessamerica jpark107

wadedl bb019

yousoldtheworld meaganola

zadidoll wadedl

bflopolska nicepenguins

jac13 ttanner2005

sweetyzoya verybluetiful

tanya0949 sweetzoya

verybluetiful tanya0949

ttanner2005 bflopolska

nicepenguins latinafeminista

latinafeminista jac13



Thanks for another great year everyone! Hope you all had fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 16, 2015)

Ahhh I'm in tears again. I'm SO glad you enjoyed what I got you @, and I have to thank both @@BagLady (for being a great SS) and @ (for the best surprise gift ever. So thoughtful). Plus. @@tweakabell for an amazing scarf! I love all you ladies and I cherish these new friendships with all of you so much.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 17, 2015)

It was a really wonderful experience, both as a giftee and a gifter! :smilehappyyes: All the wonderful ladies who made it possible - thank you, thank you! :hugs3:


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 17, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, when does the Summer one typically start (ballpark time is fine, I just don't want to miss sign ups!)?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for my first SS experience - it was a magic time, a full month of wonderful reveals and amazing presents. 

@@tgooberbutt thanks again for all the amazing gifts - I won't be done playing with them at least till next December LOL  :hugs3:

@@sparklegirl thanks for bearing with me and my long-coming international package  :flowers:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 17, 2015)

Me too!  I loved the community-coming-together feeling...and the anticipation (and worry) for the reveals!  I don't know about everyone else, but for me, it was an amazing experience!

And it was so endearing to see how people were SOOOOOOO thoughtful and helpful and supportive!  I tried to be creative and thank you all for your support even when you didn't know who I was...I know a couple of times I inadvertently didn't follow the rules but I learned as a I went and no one got mad or stopped talking to me or called me names etc.

That's what makes this community so very special to me.  We care enough about each other to dig a bit deeper, look a little harder, and share more intimately with someone we've never met.  That's special.

It's like a happy place, a safe place and a fun place all rolled up in lippies, glitter and mascara!! LOL!!

All you guys here on MUT are amazing, and I'm so happy you let me hang out and chat with you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 17, 2015)

megan27ist said:


> Just out of curiosity, when does the Summer one typically start (ballpark time is fine, I just don't want to miss sign ups!)?


I believe last year was towards the end of May, BUT I know we did it that way because we were waiting until after the site move. Could possibly be different this year, but we'll make announcements early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 17, 2015)

I had such a fun time doing a secret Santa for the first time. Thank you to everyone who was so kind to me during my surgeries! Fun fact: The roof of my mouth is still numb from sinus surgeries apparently for most people it goes away but it's been two months and mine is still numb so my doctor says it's permanent! Something about the nerves all being connected and that's why happened. Weird!

Anyway my first experience doing the secret Santa here was so fun I'm so glad I got to be a part of it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks to the mods! @ , @ , and @@meaganola ! I'm sure it was a boatload of work, but what a fun time it was! Can't wait until the next one!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry for the zombie thread guys, but I just wanted to take a second to (belatedly) post the lovely thank you gift that @@jocedun sent me! It was totally unnecessary/unexpected, but also totally sweet! She did some great reverse stalking! Here's the pic:

An adorable owl card (with a super sweet message!) to start!




And then some awesome products! A new curl cream to try--perfect for my hair type! The L'Occitane shower oil, which is one of my favorite brands and I've been wanting to try this! Smells delicious! Caudalie hand cream, which is one of my favs and I can never get enough of in the winter. A foil of my favorite BB cream. And then TEA in lots of new-to-me varieties!! 




So sweet and made me feel very appreciated. Thanks so much Jocelyn!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 26, 2015)

@@jesemiaud Thanks again for being such an awesome Santa! @ you blew my socks clean off!! Thanks so much for all my presents.

  Can't wait until Midsummer Swap time!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been using my Fortune Cookie Soap wax tarts on a daily basis. LOVE the smell of all the scents so it's really hard to choose one. Sometimes I'm melting two at a time together - not in the same pots but in little glass ramkens side-by-side.


----------

